# HHH 10/21/13 Raw promo Discussion and Reaction Thread - Jericho, Storm, Meltzer



## JordanRose (Apr 12, 2011)

> Old School Pro. Wrestling Talk (Facebook group)
> 
> Chris Jericho says goodbye to the WWE:
> 
> ...


Translation: Despite Triple H receiving a major push, he was never the one to carry the company either. A fan says that Triple H is the best at everything he does. Jericho wishes the fan the best in his future endeavours and says he disagrees.

I hope this is kayfabe and they're texting eachother laughing about it because i'm sick of this kind of bitching. Bret is the worst for it but it just sucks hearing these guys in their 40s and 50s still taking jabs at eachother about ancient stuff. And Jericho has even been complimentary of HHH recently, particularly about his backstage role and saying he's had loads of great matches when Bret knocked him.

Meltzer:



> "I actually spoke to a lot of people and got a lot of emails from that thing on Monday night. It actually occurred to me when I was writing the Observer up on the HHH thing and I was actually reading my notes that that actually was one of the dumbest promos from a smart person that I've ever seen.
> 
> In sense what HHH did was he basically told the entire roster that none of you are stars. He told the fans, more importantly, that none of the entire rosters are star. The only stars are the guys who don't wrestle anymore. And that winning the championship shouldn't be the goal and that actually making it into the WWE Hall of Fame means nothing because you're not really a top guy. Edge, is a perfect example, was a multi-time champion and they inducted him into the Hall of Fame, and then HHH explained that in fact he was never a top guy. And if he was the top guy the company would be owned by Ted Turner or would have gone out of business.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Wild Honey Pie > A day in the life

WWWYKI

Also, Grrrrrrrr Triple H suxx Grrrrrrr.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Jericho is 100% correct.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

Obviously keyfable.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Troll Jericho at his best.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

I would go crazy if Jericho makes a surprise return and gives a CodeBreaker to HHH


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> I would go crazy if Jericho makes a surprise return and gives a CodeBreaker to HHH


thinking about it, Jericho vs HHH at wm30 wouldnt be that effin bad to be honest.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Jericho continues to troll the IWC. He'll be back, he knows HHH was just being a heel.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^My thoughts too. No way would he turn down a Wrestlemania payday.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Jericho is totally wrong. 






Rain is the best Beatles song ever.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Jericho .... :no:



the best Beatles song is clearly In My Life


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

FredForeskinn said:


> thinking about it, Jericho vs HHH at wm30 wouldnt be that effin bad to be honest.


This is roughly how I would book it if Jericho comes back.

HHH wins the WWE Championship at Survivor Series.Jericho makes random appearances on Raw and attacks HHH.WWE announces a match between Jericho and HHH at TLC.Jericho is about to win the match by climbing the ladder when Dean Ambrose starts attacking him.This would lead to a feud between Dean Ambrose and Chris Jericho.This could lead to a match at WM where Chris Jericho puts over Dean Ambrose.The promos would be gold.

P.S:I would love if Jericho vs Ambrose happened for the IC title and not the US Title


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

JordanRose said:


> Translation: Despite Triple H receiving a major push, he was never the one to carry the company either. A fan says that Triple H is the best at everything he does. Jericho wishes the fan the best in his future endeavours and says he disagrees.
> 
> *I hope this is kayfabe and they're texting eachother laughing about it because i'm sick of this kind of bitching. Bret is the worst for it but it just sucks hearing these guys in their 40s and 50s still taking jabs at eachother about ancient stuff. And Jericho has even been complimentary of HHH recently, particularly about his backstage role and saying he's had loads of great matches when Bret knocked him*.


Of course its kayfabe. HHH probably texted Jericho before the promo. And of course Jericho is not done with wwe forever. U know u can never take what Jericho says serious. Trolling ther fans is what Jericho does best.

BTW does anybody have a Fozzy schedule? I want to see when they are busy or not to maybe get a sense of when Y2J can possibly return


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

There have been numerous times when HHH has been told he married his way to the top.I don't see anyone complaining back then.Hoping for a Chris Jericho return.I would love to see a promo between babyface Jericho and a heel HHH.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I actually have a feeling he's being legit. I know Jericho loves to troll, but I imagine he wasn't thrilled with how he was booked this year, and maybe that was just the straw that broke the camels back. The thing with him is that he doesn't need WWE, and that's actually a rare position for a talent. Usually in that situation WWE have to cater to that person somewhat. Think of how they treat guys like JBL and King (heck, King was just in his hometown and didn't get the standard humiliation), so Jericho might just feel they aren't treating him with due respect. It might seem a little bit sensitive, but in wrestling things like that are taken very seriously. Jericho himself was actually in the dog house for a good amount of time after his second promo when he called Undertaker boring.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

He gets on incredibly well with HHH. This is 100% keyfabe, also, he's not announcing his retirement via fucking twitter.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd imagine Edge is probably more pissed than Jericho. 

It's great for Jericho tho, he can say anything he wants about anybody and it'll be dismissed as a work. Must be fun.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Edge can't wrestle and it took only a couple months for WWE to make RVD meaningless, its left to Jericho


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

People actually believe this is legit?


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

What does everyone keep saying its kayfabe? Its been proven that HHH doesnt follow scripts so he says what he wants, sure he was being a heel but he always wraps his personal feelings about other wrestlers in his promos to subtly bury them. Just like when he said that Edge wasnt a big star, a legend, and never drew a dime stuff that like is uncalled for. HHH ego is petty and im glad Y2J put him in his place, he was never "the guy" no matter how much of a push he got.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

#dealwithit said:


> I actually have a feeling he's being legit. I know Jericho loves to troll, but I imagine he wasn't thrilled with how he was booked this year, and maybe that was just the straw that broke the camels back. The thing with him is that he doesn't need WWE, and that's actually a rare position for a talent. Usually in that situation WWE have to cater to that person somewhat. Think of how they treat guys like JBL and King (heck, King was just in his hometown and didn't get the standard humiliation), so Jericho might just feel they aren't treating him with due respect. It might seem a little bit sensitive, but in wrestling things like that are taken very seriously. Jericho himself was actually in the dog house for a good amount of time after his second promo when he called Undertaker boring.


If you think Jericho is being legit then go get you head on straight. Jericho this past run was able to make his own schedule. WWE gave him a schedule where he could fo his Fozzy stuff and still be in the ring. Jericho himself said this past run was one if the best runs he has had. Jericho is a buissness man and does whats right for buissness and comes back to help the future of the WWE not himself.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm sure Jericho is only doing it to get more heat on Triple H. IF Jericho was really upset, you think he would say it on twitter ? He would just call Triple H or go see him...


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Jericho and Edge must be angry at HHH for placing them on the same level as RVD!!!Lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Great Gatsby said:


> What does everyone keep saying its kayfabe? Its been proven that HHH doesnt follow scripts so he says what he wants, sure he was being a heel but he always wraps his personal feelings about other wrestlers in his promos to subtly bury them. Just like when he said that Edge wasnt a big star, a legend, and never drew a dime stuff that like is uncalled for. *HHH ego is petty and im glad Y2J put him in his place, he was never "the guy" no matter how much of a push he got*.


Even Jericho knows HHH was just being a heel. Jericho knows HHHs role and I dont think Y2J gives a shit what HHH says about him cuz he knows he is playing a role. Im pretty sure Y2J and HHH were texting eachother after the show


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh and BTW guys Jericho deleted that tweet of him saying bye bye WWE I think he knows it didnt make sense for him to say because he is already out of wwe


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Jericho and Edge must be angry at HHH for placing them on the same level as RVD!!!Lol


They should be upset.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

He deleted it because he got an apology call I bet. I'm pretty sure he was upset, even if he was half-trolling, that was a low blow by Triple H.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with OP. I hope this is kayfabe, because this is getting a little bit uncomfortable.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

It's scripted


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Every day is opposite day in Chris Jericho land.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Y2J fucking with the IWC... That NEVER happens!...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Alo0oy said:


> He deleted it because he got an apology call I bet. I'm pretty sure he was upset, even if he was half-trolling, that was a low blow by Triple H.


Either that or he was Drunk :angle


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho's awesome. I think it's all a work. Jericho has turned into a king of the work, especially on the internet. He and Triple H are cool these days.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

but but ... I thought wrestling is real :'(


----------



## swagger RULES (Oct 22, 2013)

He said "push" so it's obviously not a work. Goodbye Y2J we will miss you.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

He is true, HHH never carried the company on his back. Even during WMX8 and his title run then after coming back, The Rock was always the man above him. That's why he was so jealous of him and HBK would talk shit about The Rock back in the 90s and 2000 so that Triple H could make it over Rocky.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

swagger RULES said:


> He said "push" so it's obviously not a work. Goodbye Y2J we will miss you.


*Does the CM Punk "casting a line & hook in cheek" motion*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

swagger RULES said:


> He said "push" so it's obviously not a work. Goodbye Y2J we will miss you.


oh yea totally #sarcasim


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

Probley true, like Big Show being poor and fired.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> He deleted it because he got an apology call I bet. I'm pretty sure he was upset, even if he was half-trolling, that was a low blow by Triple H.





Cliffy Byro said:


> Either that or he was Drunk :angle


No he hasn't deleted anything. Its still there - 

4th tweet from up - https://twitter.com/IAmJericho



He's trolling the fans. Nothing more.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Has it been confirmed whether HHH was GOAT heeling that he actually convinced half this forum to believe his promo was real?Or is he being an asshole like most of this forum believes him to be?*

What about his promo with Edge few months back?That looked scripted for sure.HHH insulting Edge and Edge taking a shot at HHH for reaching the top via his marriage were great back and forth stuff.Then HHH feeding him the line for Edge to come back with the dic..tator convinced me that was scripted


----------



## Aguda (Aug 2, 2013)

Jericho loves doing it.

He himself said how much he liked the matches against HHH. He's trolling us.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't think anyone falls for Jericho's trolling anymore. He needs to stop trying.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Mr.Cricket said:


> I don't think anyone falls for Jericho's trolling anymore.


This thread says otherwise.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

^I agree.We should have had a poll


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_Trolling or not, it would be great to see Jericho back in time for Mania and him & HHH go at it once again and maybe even do a better match then what they had at WMX8_


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

I'll bet Chris was enjoying that promo thoroughly considering how big of a mark he is for shawn michaels and, with HHH putting hbk over as a star/legend/icon/mr.wrestlemania/hall of fame and what not, he should have loved it.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

I believe "Let It Be" would be the greatest Beatles song. Heck, it was probably the 1st Beatles song that I deeply listen to, all thanks to Jericho, actually.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

This is Fozzy's tour information:

Oct 13, 2013	Regina, CA
Oct 14, 2013	Winnipeg, CA
Oct 15, 2013	Spring Lake Park, MN
Oct 16, 2013	Joliet, IL
Oct 17, 2013	Nashville, TN
Oct 18, 2013	Marietta, Ga
Dec 06, 2013	Brisbane, AU
Dec 07, 2013	Sydney, AU
Dec 08, 2013	Melbourne, AU
Dec 10, 2013	Adelaide, AU
Dec 12, 2013	Perth, AU

Looks like they start tour in Australia in more than a month...And they've got no tours planned for the beginning of new year,so I can smell Y2J's return at RR.

Let's go Jericho!


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Sonny Crockett said:


> This is Fozzy's tour information:
> 
> Oct 13, 2013	Regina, CA
> Oct 14, 2013	Winnipeg, CA
> ...


From his twitter - 

“@TryingToBeReal_: @IAmJericho can you just at least be a surprise special entry in the Royal Rumble, please? ”

Chris Jericho ‏@IAmJericho 19 Oct That's so 2013...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> *Has it been confirmed whether HHH was GOAT heeling that he actually convinced half this forum to believe his promo was real?Or is he being an asshole like most of this forum believes him to be?*


I think it's an example of what HHH believes to be the truth being used as a work.


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Jericho and Edge must be angry at HHH for placing them on the same level as RVD!!!Lol


Why? RVD was Austin/Rock over in 01 and 02 and its not his fault Vince ego wouldnt allow a star he didnt create to reach his potential. Not to mention HHH totally buried him during there feud in 02.



Stone Hot said:


> Even Jericho knows HHH was just being a heel. Jericho knows HHHs role and I dont think Y2J gives a shit what HHH says about him cuz he knows he is playing a role. Im pretty sure Y2J and HHH were texting eachother after the show


:lol Y2J has said several times that HHH tried to bury him in 2000 along with many others including Kurt. HHH word is law in WWE no wrestler can work there without his blessing so they all suck up to him or act like there is no heat. HHH always takes subtle jabs at guys because his promos are always based on real emotions.



Ghost of Wrestling said:


> It's scripted


Its been proven by tons of ex writers that HHH doesnt have scripted promos and the few times he does he still makes comments not in the script. It kills me to see him try to bury guys for no reason, remember when Edge owned him by saying he married into his success? That was a shoot, HHH even tried to cut him off and you can see the legit emotion coming from both of them.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The Great Gatsby said:


> Why? RVD was Austin/Rock over in 01 and 02 and its not his fault Vince ego wouldnt allow a star he didnt create to reach his potential. Not to mention HHH totally buried him during there feud in 02.


Yup. And Vince and HHH were the ones that ruined his push by getting him arrested for drug possession at the height of his career too. 

WWE was a changed company and they haven't been kind to wrestlers who bring any kind of negative media attention to the WWE.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Holy fucking marks


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

The Great Gatsby said:


> Why? RVD was Austin/Rock over in 01 and 02 and its not his fault Vince ego wouldnt allow a star he didnt create to reach his potential. Not to mention HHH totally buried him during there feud in 02.


Scotty too hotty and New age outlaws were "Rock/Austin over". Thats not how it works.




> :lol Y2J has said several times that HHH tried to bury him in 2000 along with many others including Kurt. HHH word is law in WWE no wrestler can work there without his blessing so they all suck up to him or act like there is no heat. HHH always takes subtle jabs at guys because his promos are always based on real emotions.


None of this is true. Chris never said HHH tried to bury, he wrote about their disagreements during his early career in his book. Even for 2002 fuck-up, he himself said his title run and heel act wasn't getting over as they expected it to be and thats before HHH's return.




> Its been proven by tons of ex writers that HHH doesnt have scripted promos and the few times he does he still makes comments not in the script.


Bullshit. Where is the proof that says HHH doesn't have scripted promos? All promos are scripted, especially now with WWE so PG friendly. Top stars can go offscript if they want to, because they can't get heat for it the same way an undercarder would, but that happens if there is legit hate or necessity for it. Nothing during that RAW closing promo between hunter and Bryan showed it was a shoot. The whole angle with Bryan is about "vanilla midget" myth, Jericho, RVD, Edge names were probably scripted to fit that, well before the show even opened.



> remember when Edge owned him by saying he married into his success? That was a shoot, HHH even tried to cut him off and you can see the legit emotion coming from both of them.


fpalm Now I know I just wasted my fucking time replying part by part.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Damn so many stupid people in this thread fpalm


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I stopped taking HHH seriously long time ago. Remember when he said he was more extreme in the 90's than Paul Heyman (ECW)? LOL They guy is full of BS.

Jericho and everybody should stop taking HHH seriously. Is not worth it.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

This is just speculation but i think WWE may have had Jericho, Eddie, Benoit in mind, instead of Rvd and Edge for the promo since it goes with the Vanilla midget stuff well. But since they didn't want to bring up benoit for obvious reasons, and cause disrespect to Eddie, they just scripted RVD and Edge names instead.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

JAROTO said:


> *I stopped taking HHH seriously long time ago. Remember when he said he was more extreme in the 90's than Paul Heyman (ECW)*? LOL They guy is full of BS.
> 
> Jericho and everybody should stop taking HHH seriously. Is not worth it.


I don't understand the hate for HHH.Everytime he says something(even somthing as stupid as the bolded),people believe he is burying someone.*Did people take it seriously when CM Punk said he will kick Brock Lesnar's ass?*:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Just a generic babyface statement.




Reaper Jones said:


> Yup. And Vince and HHH were the ones that ruined his push by getting him arrested for drug possession at the height of his career too.


Didn't you know HHH was so afraid of RVD that he bribed the police to arrest him?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

HHH totally planted the weed in RVD's car too. Let him win the ECW and WWE titles first before striking. Dat Cerebral Assassin :HHH2


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Two of Us imo


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

But wasn't Jericho one of the guys who Trips included in the list of guys that proved him wrong in that promo he had with Edge.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

Srdjan99 said:


> But wasn't Jericho one of the guys who Trips included in the list of guys that proved him wrong in that promo he had with Edge.


Yes!!

Dat plothole


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Srdjan99 said:


> But wasn't Jericho one of the guys who Trips included in the list of guys that proved him wrong in that promo he had with Edge.


Lol


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Jericho as a 5th member in the Survivor Series team :mark:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey Jericho...


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Quasi Juice said:


> Jericho continues to troll the IWC. He'll be back, he knows HHH was just being a heel.


This. 

Wont be surprised if Jericho returns come 'Mania again.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

1. He's right.

2. He's probably trying to work fans.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Sonny Crockett said:


> This is Fozzy's tour information:
> 
> Oct 13, 2013	Regina, CA
> Oct 14, 2013	Winnipeg, CA
> ...


Ok good. Yea the earlest I see him back is Janurary. I dont see a suprise rumble return since he did it this year so I see him returing the day after the rumble or Elimination chamber


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Classic case of "carnies and rubes". *


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I can't help but :lmao at this entire situation tbh. Because it's pretty darn funny.


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> Yup. And Vince and HHH were the ones that ruined his push by getting him arrested for drug possession at the height of his career too.


Gotta love the excuses, RVD was booked to win the title off HHH in 02 but HHH not only buried RVD title run but buried him on the mic as well. 



Bfo4jd said:


> Scotty too hotty and New age outlaws were "Rock/Austin over". Thats not how it works.


Not even close to true, besides they were never single stars



Bfo4jd said:


> None of this is true. Chris never said HHH tried to bury, he wrote about their disagreements during his early career in his book. Even for 2002 fuck-up, he himself said his title run and heel act wasn't getting over as they expected it to be and thats before HHH's return.


Y2J did say and said HHH got paid a lot more than him for Mania x8 which is a joke. Not to mention Y2J wasnt even on the card for Backlash, maybe its because HHH blamed him for lack of interest in there match at Mania.



Bfo4jd said:


> Bullshit. Where is the proof that says HHH doesn't have scripted promos? All promos are scripted, especially now with WWE so PG friendly. Top stars can go offscript if they want to, because they can't get heat for it the same way an undercarder would, but that happens if there is legit hate or necessity for it. Nothing during that RAW closing promo between hunter and Bryan showed it was a shoot. The whole angle with Bryan is about "vanilla midget" myth, Jericho, RVD, Edge names were probably scripted to fit that, well before the show even opened.


The excuses, HHH can literally say anything and his fans will claim its not a burial. How can Bryan be taken seriously as a top star when Vince/HHH keep saying hes not? Just like how HHH always made fun of the way Punk looked, we saw how they botched his momentum now there gonna do it again with Bryan fpalm 



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> I don't understand the hate for HHH


Nobody hates him, fact is he makes everyone look bad. I could see if he buried guys on the mic then they got a push to the moon but they get there momentum killed in the process which is why people blame HHH. Its not HHH words its how the people he buries get treated. A perfect example is when he said RVD was entertaining but would never amount to anything in this business which is fine by me, but then he goes to Vince and kills the plans for RVD to beat him for the title which validates his statements. That imo is textbook burial


----------



## DeadSurvivor (Sep 1, 2013)

*I Can See It Now ... Vinnie Mac Or Shane-O Come Out To The Ring. McMahon Mentioned A Stable Name, Such As Vince's Vindicators, And Introduce Their First Two Employees, The Big Show And Chris Jericho ... Etc ...*


----------



## CMPunk1993 (Oct 22, 2013)

I dont think so


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

He's trollin.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

wwe trying to get triple h heat


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm working it. :HHH2


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

HHH is so overrated as a heel. If he made all the stupid comments hes made about other guys but wasnt married to Steph nobody would care. He gets so much heat because people like me know he gets away with it only because of his marriage which makes it cheap heat. HHH hasnt done anything to help elevate anyone in forever, thats why hes a shitty heel.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

LOL.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

Quoth the Raven said:


> People actually believe this is legit?


Yep, welcome to the internet (Y)


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Jericho vs Triple H at WM30 :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

Does anyone really care about jericho at this point? I mean he's fandango's personal jobber.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Dyl said:


> Yep, welcome to the internet (Y)


*SMART FANS* 

:lmao


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Jericho doesn't strike me as the kind of person to engage in this Bella Twin-esque twitter behavior so I'm calling Kayfabe.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> I would go crazy if Jericho makes a surprise return and gives a CodeBreaker to HHH


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:like crazy!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

can't wait for his SURPRISE RETURN next month


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Obviously worked since Jericho has defended HHH in the past. But if I didn't know any better, I would've thought it's legit because not often do we see anyone associated with WWE call out HHH on the fact that he was never "the guy" and always just leeched off the guys who draw.


----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

#dealwithit said:


> I actually have a feeling he's being legit. I know Jericho loves to troll, but I imagine he wasn't thrilled with how he was booked this year, and maybe that was just the straw that broke the camels back. The thing with him is that he doesn't need WWE, and that's actually a rare position for a talent. Usually in that situation WWE have to cater to that person somewhat. Think of how they treat guys like JBL and King (heck, King was just in his hometown and didn't get the standard humiliation), so Jericho might just feel they aren't treating him with due respect. It might seem a little bit sensitive, but in wrestling things like that are taken very seriously. Jericho himself was actually in the dog house for a good amount of time after his second promo when he called Undertaker boring.


Workers be working........ ^Marks be marking.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

also Across the Universe


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Break down the walls of Jeritroll! * 

:jericho


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I assume Jericho is just trolling, also I doubt HHH actually meant what he said in his promo, just HHH heeling it up.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Jericho Peeved with HHH*

I posted this in the "Best for Business" thread but I suppose it deserves it's own thread because it's Jericho saying it and not the usual disgruntled ex-wwe employees.



> It appears that Triple H’s in-character heel promo that he cut on this week’s episode of Monday Night Raw struck a chord with Chris Jericho.
> 
> For those that missed it, Hunter told Daniel Bryan that he’s seen guys like him come and go a million times. He said guys like Jericho, Edge and Rob Van Dam were all very talented popular top guys but were never the face of WWE back in the day. Hunter said nobody wants to say this but if any of those guys would have been the face of WWE back in the day, they’d all be working for Ted Turner right now.
> 
> Jericho Tweeted the following in response:


I'm quite surprised Jericho tweeted this. I guess there might be some actual animosity between the two?

Thoughts?


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Jericho Peeved with HHH*

nah jericho also troll the ppl with his twitter. Hes gonna come back for sure in the near future. As far as his tweet on hhh not being "the one", i think thats a little shoot of his. Cant comment much since i havent finish reading jerichos second book.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Jericho Peeved with HHH*

He'll be back.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Jericho Peeved with HHH*

Jericho's a well known troll on Twitter. He prides himself on fucking around with the IWC. 

I wouldn't look too much into it.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Jericho Peeved with HHH*

I love how he started his statement with "_Thing is.._."


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Jericho Peeved with HHH*

Jeritroll 5000 knows what he's doing.

Edge didn't care.

And RVD probably hasn't come down yet from his doobie. So he don't care either.


----------



## Bubba-3D (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Jericho Peeved with HHH*

Jericho vs HHH feud in the works


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Jericho Peeved with HHH*

This thread proves kayfabe is alive and well.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Jericho Peeved with HHH*

I see HHH vs Y2J at WM.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Jericho Peeved with HHH*

It must really piss of a guy who earned his way top the main event through raw talent when a guy that slept his way to the top says something like that. I would be pissed but with Y2J it could be kayfabe trolling as usual.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Jericho Peeved with HHH*

Yup. And Mae Young really gave birth to a hand. And Santino's cobra is real too.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Jericho Peeved with HHH*

Yeah, Jericho is the best at what he does. HHH being a heel and all. Very nice how much Jericho loves this shit. HOF dude for sure, he so deserves it.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Jericho Peeved with HHH*

he's trolling.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Jericho Peeved with HHH*



RFalcao said:


> he's trolling.


Only because he's setting the seeds of the feud in the coming weeks with HHH. Kayfabe but that is what is happening.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Jericho Peeved with HHH*

Fuck HHH.

He's always had it out for Jericho cause he is jealous of how much better Jericho is than him. HHH fucking sucks. Fuck him. I agree with Jericho, we all know HHH has always been a B-B+ player.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Jericho Peeved with HHH*



A PG Attitude said:


> This thread proves kayfabe is alive and well.


This.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Jericho Peeved with HHH*

To be fair, every chance Jericho had at Triple H went entirely one way. I think if there was ever a guy who Triple H felt threatened by, it was him. Jericho is a jedi-level troll though.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jericho Peeved with HHH*

Trips is better wrestler and talker than Fozzy Man.

He is WWE.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Jericho Peeved with HHH*

Jericho is such a badass. Please come back full time for a year or two! 

Jericho/HHH feud culminating in a match at Mania would be badass. 

So HHH is a cunt who tosses his weight around? This is new info because......? And yes I agree Y2J will be back. They all come back.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Jericho Peeved with HHH*



RatedRviper said:


> Trips is better wrestler and talker than Fozzy Man.
> 
> He is WWE.


Everybody gets to have their own opinion even when they are completely incorrect. 

:lol


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

The problem here is, why would WWE want to generate X-Pac heat? That's why I believe it's real, heels don't look for X-Pac heat, because that heat never goes away.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hamada said:


> Jericho is totally wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can work it out, While my guitar gently weeps, Day Tripper or Eleanor Rigby for this dude. Almost impossible question really.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Day in the Life is a good choice, I prefer Strawberry Fields though.


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

Troller be trollin'. Yes, I am talking about Jericho, LOL. He has done this shit before. "I'm done with the WWE" or "I am done with wrestling." A few months later, he returns.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

The thing about Y2J is he is well rounded and has other things he can do. He has his band. He is a good lookin dude and can probably do something on tv or something if he wanted to. He doesn't need to wrestle. All of that being said if he is not in a WWE ring in 2014 or sooner I will be surprised. If I had to guess he will be back for Rumble.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

Why do people think HHH was lying with that promo?

What he said was true.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Doesn't anyone remember back at the start of the yr Jericho tweeted telling Billy Graham to stop being a mark after getting pissed at Punk for shitting on Bruno's title run?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Bossdude said:


> Why do people think HHH was lying with that promo?
> 
> What he said was true.


I like HHH but he carries himself like he is Hulk Hogan. Like he carried the company by himself for years and years and years. Which is false. As far as star power in his generation is he even in the same conversation as Austin, Rock, HBK, Taker? No way.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> I like HHH but he carries himself like he is Hulk Hogan. Like he carried the company by himself for years and years and years. Which is false. As far as star power in his generation is he even in the same conversation as Austin, Rock, HBK, Taker? No way.


Well what Jericho said was also true.

Only Austin could have beaten WCW. (or possibly Rock)


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao @ Any dumbass who thinks he's really done with wrestling.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Bossdude said:


> Well what Jericho said was also true.
> 
> Only Austin could have beaten WCW. (or possibly Rock)


Agreed. I see both sides and I'm fans of both. Much more of a Jericho fan though.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Jericho Peeved with HHH*

HHH using the real life perception wrestling fans have of him as a person, tying it into his heel character at the moment ... & by the looks of some of the comments on various wrestling websites, seems like it's working.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Jericho Peeved with HHH*

I'm sure its just a work but realize, Jericho doesnt need the WWE anymore, he's doing them a favor by coming back and he's not being paid the big bucks like Rock or Lesnar, so if there was real animosity he could happily walk away.

Now imagine what a bad spot they'd be in without part-timers like Jericho, Taker, Lesnar, Rock, etc. to sell the big PPVs.. and that list would include Edge too if he didnt have to retire early. WWE should be careful who they decide to bury in hindsight, considering those guys are/were carrying the company for many years after the attitude era.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Jericho Peeved with HHH*

I would love to see a small Jericho vs HHH feud followed by a Jericho vs Ambrose feud that ends at WM.Those promos would be gold


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> As far as star power in his generation is he even in the same conversation as Austin, Rock, HBK, Taker? No way.


I am tempted to turn this thread into a HHH vs Taker vs Shawn drawing power(GOAT Thread) but NAH


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

The Great Gatsby said:


> A perfect example is when he said RVD was entertaining but would never amount to anything in this business which is fine by me, *but then he goes to Vince and kills the plans for RVD to beat him for the title which validates his statements.*That imo is textbook burial


Wow.Really.Did Vince tell that to you personally?




The Great Gatsby said:


> He gets so much heat because *people like me* know he gets away with it only because of his marriage which makes it cheap heat.


We have a "true wrestling fan" here


----------



## 2cents (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: Jericho Peeved with HHH*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> I would love to see a small Jericho vs HHH feud followed by a Jericho vs Ambrose feud that ends at WM.Those promos would be gold


Nah just stick it to Y2J/HHH. Been dying to see a no holds barred promo between the two.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Quasi Juice said:


> Jericho continues to troll the IWC. He'll be back, he knows HHH was just being a heel.


Bingo.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Jericho is the biggest troll going, he even admitted it himself - Jericho could have a legit heart attack in the ring and I still would not believe him.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

Jericho and HHH don't like each other.It's a well established fact.

However,this sounds more kayfabe then legit,since"businessman" HHH thus far has worked extremely prudently whilst dealing with other big stars from the past,and Y2J happens to be one of them!



PS:Even if Y2J is not trolling and stating the truth,I won't be surprised whatsoever.


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> I like HHH but he carries himself like he is Hulk Hogan. Like he carried the company by himself for years


I know one thing he certainly carried:


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

^Lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti every. fuckin. day there's a new thread about Trips. 

Salute that man.



Cliffy Byro said:


> *I'd imagine Edge is probably more pissed than Jericho. *
> 
> It's great for Jericho tho, he can say anything he wants about anybody and it'll be dismissed as a work. Must be fun.


Nope.

:HHH2


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

edit - double post


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks to Triple Hs promos the lines between reality and kayfabe are blurred, and Jericho has a habit of making statements like these. Edge already confirmed it's nothing but a script from a former wrestlers persepective and not offensive at all, Jericho proceeds to rage with spelling and grammar typical for an ironic/sarcastic troll which should be enough to tell most people how legit (or not) his posts are.


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

Yup HHH is the greatest heel ever thats why hes made so many new big stars, oh wait he hasnt.
HHH is such a great businessman thats why hes pushed guys to the moon, oh wait he hasnt.
HHH was the reason for the sudden rise of Punk, Bryan, and Ryback to a lesser degree a while back, oh wait he had nothing to do with those guys getting over. Yea lets put HHH in the spotlight again he'll sure help get guys over more, oh wait Punk, Ryback, and soon Bryan have cooled off due to shit booking. HHH is terrible at being heir to Vinny Mac thrown


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Great Gatsby said:


> Yup HHH is the greatest heel ever thats why hes made so many new big stars, oh wait he hasnt.
> HHH is such a great businessman thats why hes pushed guys to the moon, oh wait he hasnt.
> HHH was the reason for the sudden rise of Punk, Bryan, and Ryback to a lesser degree a while back, oh wait he had nothing to do with those guys getting over. Yea lets put HHH in the spotlight again he'll sure help get guys over more, oh wait Punk, Ryback, and soon Bryan have cooled off due to shit booking. HHH is terrible at being heir to Vinny Mac thrown


I see yor're still blinded by your HHH hate and still cant see the bigger picture. Hopefully you will after WM30


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Loudness said:


> Thanks to Triple Hs promos the lines between reality and kayfabe are blurred, and Jericho has a habit of making statements like these. Edge already confirmed it's nothing but a script from a former wrestlers persepective and not offensive at all, Jericho proceeds to rage with spelling and grammar typical for an ironic/sarcastic troll which should be enough to tell most people how legit (or not) his posts are.


Hmm.. I agree with this.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

VINTAGE Jeri:troll

See ya at the Rumble next year, KYJ.


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> I see yor're still blinded by your HHH hate and still cant see the bigger picture. Hopefully you will after WM30


I could see if HHH comes in and tries to make the other guy look good then that guy gets a huge push but that hasnt happened sense Batista and Orton and even those two were brought back down just like everyone else, most recently Punk. The real problem is HHH not being able to allow anyone to get over huge without having to involve himself in some kind of way fpalm


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

ugh the amount of Cripple H fandom in this thread is nauseating.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Great Gatsby said:


> I could see if HHH comes in and tries to make the other guy look good then that guy gets a huge push but that hasnt happened sense Batista and Orton and even those two were brought back down just like everyone else, most recently Punk. The real problem is HHH not being able to allow anyone to get over huge without having to involve himself in some kind of way fpalm


Because sometimes people cant get over unless they beat a massive heel like HHH and thats what DB is gonna do. Its going to shoot DB to the status that Batista was/cena is


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Cliffy Byro said:


> ugh the amount of Cripple H fandom in this thread is nauseating.


If HHH was as great as a worker as some of these people think he is then he would have been in Austin's or the Rock's spot.


----------



## Spirit Soul (Sep 5, 2011)

See you at the Rumble, Chris.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> If HHH was as great as a worker as some of these people think he is then he would have been in Austin's or the Rock's spot.


Nah, it doesn't matter how good you are, those two will most likely still be better than you. Even if you're better than 99,9% of wrestlers, Rock and Austin are the 0.1% of the Top Tier Elite which is also why their success stands out more even compared to most Legends. You can be great in your own right without even beeing close to Austin/Rock level imo. I don't think many people actually think Triple H is up there with those two tbh, but I haven't read the whole thread.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Spirit Soul said:


> See you at the Rumble, Chris.




Shhhhh its suppose to be a surprise.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

love Jericho. I'm even being him for Halloween.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

IWC is so easily fucking trolled....you guys deserve what you get.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Jeritroll Returns.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

If WCW was around in 2003 when HHH was on top then they'd all be working for Turner.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

#Mark said:


> If WCW was around in 2003 when HHH was on top then they'd all be working for Turner.


:clap


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

People just assume that because it's WWE, everything is scripted. 

Injures, wrestlers taking offense to comments made, etc happen all the time. But the idiot masses just shrug it all off as "fake".


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Jericho Peeved with HHH*



RatedRviper said:


> HHH is WWE.


But RAW. IS. JERICHO!!!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Sometimes I really wish Foley never put that douche twat over.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

LSUZombie said:


> People just assume that because it's WWE, everything is scripted.
> 
> Injures, wrestlers taking offense to comments made, etc happen all the time. But the idiot masses just shrug it all off as "fake".


You know why people shrug this off as fake? Because it's Jericho. He's known for trolling fans.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

#Mark said:


> If WCW was around in 2003 when HHH was on top then they'd all be working for Turner.


:lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> Sometimes I really wish Foley never put that douche twat over.


Its not Foleys choice to make its Vinces


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

All these blind marks in this thread oblivious to the fact that "Something" is the greatest Beatles song.

George Harrison > Triple H


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

These are all tweets Lance Storm posted today on Twitter. He watches Raw every week and will post his thoughts sometimes on Twitter positive and negative.



> People asking about the big RAW promo and why people are upset about it, and want my take I'll explain Main flaw in it in a series of tweets





> 1. The promo Monday contradict the entire angle up to this point. The angle this far is HHH doesn't want DB to win the title.





> 2. He doesn't want DB as Champ because the Champ is face of company and he doesn't think he has the it factor to be the face of the company





> 3. In this promo he points out that 11X Champ Edge was never face of company. Jericho first ever Unified Undisputed Champ wasn't the face





> 4. If winning these titles never made them Face of Company, what difference does it make if DB wins the title?


I have to say he is 100% right in that regard. Although I look forward to people calling him a bitter ex-employee even thought he still does work for WWE's training center off and on and visits the shows whenever they are in Canada.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

The only way it possibly makes sense is if DB did hold the title, Triple H believes it'd be impossible for someone to legit beat him for it...


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

Jericho in throwaway comment he knows will be taken too seriously shock.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

He's right, HHH buried the whole feud because even if he won the title, it wouldn't matter because others have won it and they weren't the face of the company either, so it really doesn't make any difference then if Bryan wins the title.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

Ladies and gentleman, let's all give it up for the brain of Triple H. :clap

Ughh, we're in big trouble. The amount of shit in this angle that makes NO SENSE AT ALL is absolutely staggering.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ladies and gentleman, let's all give it up for the brain of Triple H. :clap
> 
> Ughh, we're in big trouble. The amount of shit in this angle that makes NO SENSE AT ALL is absolutely staggering.


I know I'm staggered. Absolutely staggered. Staggered!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lance Storm is the fucking man. Pointing out stuff I'm too dumb to catch.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

He was just playing into the Vanilla Midget theory using their names. Think about it this way, If Vince, Hunter and Steph didn't want bryan to be champion because he is too small, then why did guys like Rey, benoit, Jericho were champions before? I'm sure casuals thought of that. Its just a story, you could nitpick anyway you want.

The goal is to make Bryan a star. Rest of bullshit doesn't matter, including Lance storm.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

The goal is supposed to make money. Killing the main event of your PPV 3 times in a row doesn't accomplish this. If the title means nothing, then what's the point of the match, and ultimately what's the point of the angle? Nothing Bryan can do in kayfabe matters, so his entire character arc doesn't matter. It was a incredibly stupid promo that accomplished nothing and will draw nothing.


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

Well, that and HHH said that if Jericho was face of the company, WWE would be run by Turner/Bischoff. Problem is, Jericho didn't even debut until after the tide had been turned on The Monday Night Wars.


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

Lance Storm is mah ...... He is telling it how it should be.

Also we all know Daniel wont be the face for too long, he isn't that young and I am pretty sure that the WWE have learned that keeping someone on top for too long is gonna turn people againts him, Cena was once cheered by the adults. 
All this build up will not matter once Daniel loses the title after he wins it in WM


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

Wow. That is a really good point.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



vanboxmeer said:


> The goal is supposed to make money. Killing the main event of your PPV 3 times in a row doesn't accomplish this. If the title means nothing, then what's the point of the match, and ultimately what's the point of the angle? Nothing Bryan can do in kayfabe matters, so his entire character arc doesn't matter. It was a incredibly stupid promo that accomplished nothing and will draw nothing.


Nah..this isn't two established stars feuding with each other. The goal is to establish bryan, make him a star in the main event scene, that's why its HHH vs bryan, that is why HHH turned heel in the first place.

Triple H right now is too big of a heel with all the credibility, if money is the primary objective they would have him go against some part time star, not someone like Bryan or Big Show.


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Because sometimes people cant get over unless they beat a massive heel like HHH and thats what DB is gonna do. Its going to shoot DB to the status that Batista was/cena is


This post is wrong on so many levels. Punk and Bryan got over on there own without HHH and guess what? Soon as HHH inserted himself in both there storylines they cooled off because hes only made them look weak. As for someone reaching Cena level, popularity wont cut it. Its all about booking otherwise RVD would be a massive star but he wasnt because WWE never wanted to push him ironically HHH to be more exact which makes his comments about RVD in the past and recently even more disgusting.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

holy shit. 

I knew I smelled a burial somewhere in that promo. 

So what, now this angle isn't over until Bryan starts getting 3.5 ratings :lol 

either that or make HHH tap I suppose. Would make him sort of eat his words and undo this whole clumsy storyline.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Great Gatsby said:


> This post is wrong on so many levels. Punk and Bryan got over on there own without HHH and guess what? Soon as HHH inserted himself in both there storylines they cooled off because hes only made them look weak. As for someone reaching Cena level, popularity wont cut it. Its all about booking otherwise RVD would be a massive star but he wasnt because WWE never wanted to push him ironically HHH to be more exact which makes his comments about RVD in the past and recently even more disgusting.


Na DB going over on HHH is going to shoot up to permanent main event status. HHH knows whats goos for business :HHH2


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

This is going to become something, because Triple H is universally hated and Lance Storm is universally loved, but it's really nothing. Is there a flaw in the storyline? Sure. Could you poke holes in just about every wrestling storyline ever? Probably. Was that still a pretty good segment on Monday? Yup.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

I don't know why you guys praising these dumb points from Lance, Triple H said if those guys were the face business wouldn't be successful. Did he ever say becoming the champion is suppose to make you the face of WWE or otherwise? That was never the point. 

This is how I saw the content of the promo, basic comparison - 

- Guys like Jericho, Edge, RVD were all very popular
- Bryan is very popular
- They were all super over with at one point 
- Bryan is mega over with fans
- They were all champs at some point
- Bryan has been the champion several times
- Despite all that, those guys never reached the absolute top
- Bryan is suppose to suffer the same fate at the hands of the current villain and the boss, Triple H. He will not allow Bryan to reach that level. 


That's basically the story in that promo. Ofcourse Bryan will prove him wrong at the end by beating Triple H. 

Lance can have his opinions on the promo and storyline, but he gotta see the bigger picture here, and so do all of you bitching. Peace.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

I feel as if they wouldnt be putting so much work into this storyline unless they wanted him to be the number one guy...right? I mean it seems like such a big storyline for one superstar unless they really wanted him to become number one. because you dont put all of this energy into a storyline for the guy to just be champion for like a month. right?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



Jof said:


> Nah..this isn't two established stars feuding with each other. The goal is to establish bryan, make him a star in the main event scene, that's why its HHH vs bryan, that is why HHH turned heel in the first place.
> 
> Triple H right now is too big of a heel with all the credibility, if money is the primary objective they would have him go against some part time star, not someone like Bryan or Big Show.


The main event of a PPV (a product to sell to your consumer) should have people that people want to pay to see against each other. The promo was retarded because it undermined that. It did not put heat on Orton, or gave any reason to buy the PPV to see this match. If anything, it simply continued the 3 month disconnect of why anyone would want to see Daniel Bryan in the main event of any PPV. And it's reflected in the actual real-life numbers for those PPVs. This is a fact. This storyline is a financial failure.

The idea is that Bryan being in the main event of several consecutive PPV main events should mean he's already a star. He main evented and went over Cena. He SHOULD ALREADY BE A STAR. Instead he's below where he was before Summerslam. Your logic is as retarded as TNA's "use our PPVs to build our television" mantra.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



Jof said:


> I don't know why you guys praising these dumb points from Lance, Triple H said if those guys were the face business wouldn't be successful. Did he ever say becoming the champion is suppose to make you the face of WWE or otherwise? That was never the point.
> 
> This is how I saw the content of the promo, basic comparison -
> 
> ...


Wrong. Lance is completely correct. He pointed out that these guys were former World Champions but never the face of the company. So why does he care if Bryan wins the WWE title or not since you clearly don't have to be champion to be face of the company.

Hell, in 2012 Punk was the champion yet Cena was the face of the company. It's as clear as day.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

I think HHH meant that when they won the title and THUS became face of the company, the company sucked, it went in the shitter. You need a champ that becomes the face of the company that will represent it well, be believable, like an Orton, Cena, etc.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

RVD was a unreliable junkie and a spot monkey who got over solely because of his spots. What the fuck are you talking about gatsby? Evan bourne could easily replace the guy. Infact there is Adrian neville in NXT who is yet to debut, once he does RVD is history make no mistake about it.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

Jericho has been mentally checked out from the WWE for a while now. He was on auto-pilot like a mother fucker during his last 2 runs.


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



Jof said:


> I don't know why you guys praising these dumb points from Lance, Triple H said if those guys were the face business wouldn't be successful. Did he ever say becoming the champion is suppose to make you the face of WWE or otherwise? That was never the point.


The logic of this storyline is utter shit. Punk and Bryan got over huge on there own without HHH so what does WWE do in there infinite wisdom? Insert HHH so he can "elevate" them, problem is HHH hasnt "made" anyone a star besides Batista and Orton and even those two didnt really get massive pushes like he did. HHH is only there to try to feed his ego, his run with Punk was a total failure and proves he lets his ego get in the way of business. HHH keeps saying how Bryan isnt champ material, to small, ugly, not a real top star, ect so even if he does win the title and have a decent run he will only get pulled back down because hes been set up to fail. More importantly HHH is not an authority figure on how to become a star or face of the company because hes feel far below expectations of both given his insane push over this past decade. HHH was never a Steve Austin or Rock so he needs to shut up and get out of the spotlight and let new guys shine for once.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



checkcola said:


> The only way it possibly makes sense is if DB did hold the title, *Triple H believes it'd be impossible for someone to legit beat him for it*...


That very well might be the case. He was the closest person who saw Bryan pin Cena. Plus, Triple H has never once questioned Bryan's in-ring ability.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



Jof said:


> *He was just playing into the Vanilla Midget theory using their names.* Think about it this way, If Vince, Hunter and Steph didn't want bryan to be champion because he is too small, then why did guys like Rey, benoit, Jericho were champions before? I'm sure casuals thought of that. Its just a story, you could nitpick anyway you want.
> 
> The goal is to make Bryan a star. Rest of bullshit doesn't matter, including Lance storm.


*Yeah...that.*


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

This angle has been fucked for a long time and I cant believe, even after the HHH promo from monday, that people are STILL defending it and thinking HHH is gonna make DB a big star.

And, for whatever reason, HHH has a get out of free jail card when he openly buries dudes on television and smarks on here just pin it on "HEZ WORKING TEH INTERNETZ".

Its like 2003 in reverse.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



The Cynical Miracle said:


> This angle has been fucked for a long time and I cant believe, even after the HHH promo from monday, that people are STILL defending it and thinking HHH is gonna make DB a big star.
> 
> And, for whatever reason, HHH has a get out of free jail card when he openly buries dudes on television and smarks on here just pin it on "HEZ WORKING TEH INTERNETZ".
> 
> Its like 2003 in reverse.


Also the ever popular "B...b...bbut he's a heel". You have these half-wit morons who can't think past their horn-rimmed goggles thinking this nu-kayfabe is as cool as that nu-metal. Utter shit.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



Headliner said:


> Wrong. Lance is completely correct. He pointed out that these guys were former World Champions but never the face of the company. So why does he care if Bryan wins the WWE title or not since you clearly don't have to be champion to be face of the company.
> 
> Hell, in 2012 Punk was the champion yet Cena was the face of the company. It's as clear as day.


Bryan already won the title twice, that's clearly not the point. This is a star making angle, what matters is Bryan becomes a top act after this. That's what they are building towards.

The punk example is almost a perfect one. Punk was the champion but he never had that credibility to headline a Pay per view, that's why Cena overshadowed him without even trying. If the corporation storyline/Orton cash-in never happened, Bryan would be just like Punk 2012. Champion but with no credibility and constantly overshadowed. 




vanboxmeer said:


> The main event of a PPV (a product to sell to your consumer) should have people that people want to pay to see against each other. The promo was retarded because it undermined that. It did not put heat on Orton, or gave any reason to buy the PPV to see this match. If anything, it simply continued the 3 month disconnect of why anyone would want to see Daniel Bryan in the main event of any PPV. And it's reflected in the actual real-life numbers for those PPVs. This is a fact. This storyline is a financial failure.


It did give you reason to buy the PPV, Shawn guaranteed a new champion inside the Cell. Its a gimmick PPV anyway, people are paying for the HIAC gimmick more than the feud. Austin vs Bret in 96 was a financial failure, if they dropped Austin's push at that point, there would be no WWE right now. Short term sacrifice is necessary at times to benefit long term. 

Orton vs bryan has always been just a filler program before the real one between Hunter and Bryan. Meh...



> The idea is that Bryan being in the main event of several consecutive PPV main events should mean he's already a star. He main evented and went over Cena. He SHOULD ALREADY BE A STAR. Instead he's below where he was before Summerslam.


No, that's not how it works. This isn't the 90s, main eventing filler ppvs or even becoming the champion(especially with two world titles) does not make you a star act. Level of Credibility matters, that's what makes the difference. Cena win merely gave him the rub but he is not made guy yet. 




> Your logic is as retarded as TNA's "use our PPVs to build our television" mantra.


Not every PPV has to the payoff. Babyface chasing the title for multiple PPVs has always existed in pro-wrestling.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

if I was in NXT right now, I wouldn't want to come to the main roster because now I know I'll never amount to anything because only part timers can become stars.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

He's right. He pointed out some problems he's had with this angle on the podcast with Bryan Alvarez and made some good points then too. I still kind of like the angle (it's better than what we had from the WWE in a while), but as time goes on I'm agreeing more and more with the critics.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



The Cynical Miracle said:


> This angle has been fucked for a long time and I cant believe, even after the HHH promo from monday, that people are STILL defending it and thinking HHH is gonna make DB a big star.
> 
> And, for whatever reason, HHH has a get out of free jail card when he openly buries dudes on television and smarks on here just pin it on "HEZ WORKING TEH INTERNETZ".
> 
> Its like 2003 in reverse.


The thing I don't get, all the bitching you see in the RAW thread week after week, yet, Triple H gets this pass, when, its the McMahon's tv show. This is their fucking vision. :no:

I'll believe Triple H puts over Bryan in any meaningful way when I see it.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



Jof said:


> Bryan already won the title twice, that's clearly not the point. This is a star making angle, what matters is Bryan becomes a top act after this. That's what they are building towards.
> 
> The punk example is almost a perfect one. Punk was the champion but he never had that credibility to headline a Pay per view, that's why Cena overshadowed him without even trying. If the corporation storyline/Orton cash-in never happened, Bryan would be just like Punk 2012. Champion but with no credibility and constantly overshadowed.
> 
> ...


All of this is a moot point because Summerslam was the payoff of a previous 3 month angle and the said guy was already "made". He beat a guy who is a bigger star and far more relevant than the guy they are spending 6-10 months as a monster heel to draw just ONE PPV that will also flop because HHH is not some big draw people are waiting to pay money to see when they see him every single week anyways. So you bomb on 5 PPVs to also bomb on the 6th. Awesome sacrifice of your PPV business.

And his promo in question had nothing to do with Shawn Michaels. It was again about how Daniel Bryan is not a star. Those horn-rims are constricting your thought process.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

Bryan, doesn't do drugs, has the perfect kid's gimmick, has fantastic wrestling ability, wrestles more shows than anyone else in a calendar year and has less days off than any other worker in the company, and he stays out of trouble and never speaks ill of anyone in interviews. Model employee. Find it hard to believe management wouldnt' like him.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

Meh... I guess at the end of the day people are going to see things the way they chose to. The storyline is freaking huge, too many characters involved, obviously it comes with many perspectives. No matter what I explain/argue, its not going to change people's opinion/perspective. I'll just leave it here.

As for Lance. Dude is best friends with Chris Jericho. I can't imagine him being okay with that promo content. This was expected from him.


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



checkcola said:


> I'll believe Triple H puts over Bryan in any meaningful way when I see it.


This. HHH hasnt really helped "make" anyone in over a decade besides his two buddies Batista and Orton and even those two didnt get anywhere near the push HHH has gotten. Bryan is so :woolcock


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Triple H is one of the most overrated wrestlers of all-time. He tried to be the face of WWE after Austin left. Even with all the push he got, the rating went downhill and WWE needed to replace him with John Cena. how low can you be? being replace by Cena? :lol

and HHH always hate people who look like him but has more talent than him such as Jericho, Edge, Drew McIntyre, and Paul Burchill for the example.

the guy never was a good wrestler. Bret Hart was right, he never wrestled a great match. good matches maybe but zero brilliant match that people remember for decades (and I don't think his match against Undertaker in hell in a cell WM28 was that great, it's just a match with many near falls).

he only know how to play politic and fuck the boss' daughter so he got everything and now he got a big company handed to him for free, trying so hard to be the new Vince on TV (and failed).

he's not an active wrestler but still hogging the spotlights instead of letting new talents have their screen times. he paid Brock Lesnar 5 millions to job to him, booked himself to wrestle Undertaker 2 years in a row at Mania. put himself in the hottest storylines such as Punk's summer and Bryan's. he always want to look good even though he's not an active wrestler.

He will destroy WWE, mark my words.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

It'll be the Hogan-Kidman fake put over jobs. Or the Mysterio-Nash one. He can point back and say, "Well shucks, I put over that Daniel Bryan kid. He just couldn't click with the audience."


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

Orton isn't even his buddy...How much you want to bet that Orton is mad as hell about this angle?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



markedfordeath said:


> Orton isn't even his buddy...How much you want to bet that Orton is mad as hell about this angle?


Why would he be mad? He's the top heel and is winning almost every match.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



vanboxmeer said:


> All of this is a moot point because Summerslam was the payoff of a previous 3 month angle and the said guy was already "made". He beat a guy who is a bigger star and far more relevant than the guy they are spending 6-10 months as a monster heel to draw just ONE PPV that will also flop because HHH is not some big draw people are waiting to pay money to see when they see him every single week anyways. So you bomb on 5 PPVs to also bomb on the 6th. Awesome sacrifice of your PPV business.


3 month? The fuck? Cena randomly picked Bryan on a random RAW post MITB ppv. Summerslam was no payoff. He beat a guy that gets booed almost by everyone because he is stale, boring and unwanted in that spot. He beat a babyface who was injured with a fucking knee to the head. Triple H is a mega villain with all the star making credibility in the world, beating an injured Cena at summerslam doesn't even compare to making Triple H tap out at wrestlemania as the culmination of a 6 month built up program. Your posts get more and more ridiculous, seems deliberate too for some weird reason. What do you have against Bryan anyway?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

I used to say that Kevin Nash is the worst thing to happen to pro wrestling. I take that back. HHH is the worst thing to ever happen to pro wrestling.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

*Storm is right once again. He usually is though.*


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



Trifektah said:


> I used to say that Kevin Nash is the worst thing to happen to pro wrestling. I take that back. HHH is the worst thing to ever happen to pro wrestling.


Well too bad for you mate, triple H is in this for the long haul.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

because its like they tell Orton to take a back seat, and he's not main eventing any Raws, he's the first match of the night sometimes and he's forgotten about in the feud....i'm sure he's angry about that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



Jof said:


> Bryan already won the title twice, that's clearly not the point. This is a star making angle, what matters is Bryan becomes a top act after this. That's what they are building towards.
> 
> The punk example is almost a perfect one. Punk was the champion but he never had that credibility to headline a Pay per view, that's why Cena overshadowed him without even trying. If the corporation storyline/Orton cash-in never happened, Bryan would be just like Punk 2012. Champion but with no credibility and constantly overshadowed.
> 
> ...


All of that doesn't explain why HHH doesn't want Bryan the WWE title if in fact the face of the company doesn't have to be the champion like HHH pointed out. There's nothing you can counter Lance with.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Monterossa said:


> Triple H is one of the most overrated wrestlers of all-time. He tried to be the face of WWE after Austin left. Even with all the push he got, the rating went downhill and WWE needed to replace him with John Cena. how low can you be? being replace by Cena? :lol
> 
> and HHH always hate people who look like him but has more talent than him such as Jericho, Edge, Drew McIntyre, and Paul Burchill for the example.
> 
> ...


Looks like we have another one who is blinded by his HHH hate that he cant see the bigger picture


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



markedfordeath said:


> because its like they tell Orton to take a back seat, and he's not main eventing any Raws, he's the first match of the night sometimes and he's forgotten about in the feud....i'm sure he's angry about that.


This entire storyline is a total fail. Orton is made to look weak and only champ because the mighty HHH has allowed it. Bryan once again looks weak while somehow theyve let Show get spots he should be getting. It seems to me like WWE is doing everything to get the attention off Bryan onto anyone else, HBK now? Really?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

Triple H used those examples just to get under the skins of the marks. 

To be more in line with the angle though, he should have used examples like Tito Santana or Jimmy Snuka.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

they can bury Bryan all they want, they might have low ratings, but his segments get the highest no matter what, even in non sensical matches, so if you take him off the card, the ratings really look embarassing.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Looks like we have another one who is blinded by his HHH hate that he cant see the bigger picture


We can see the bigger picture. I think its you who can't.

In the bigger picture, what the fuck does HHH being the focus of the show have to do with Bryan/Orton and the WWE title match?

Orton & especially Bryan have been put on the backburner to HHH, Bryan was so over, and rather than push him with the forced opportunity they had, they make the show about HHH.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

When did Lance storm become an expert. He was a failure in WWE and his boring personality was a big joke.

Fact is Bryan shouldn't be involved in the main event. He is a typical post wrestlemania main eventer. One that nobody will even remember come wrestlemania time


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

but but he's from Calgary........Alberta, Canada LOL


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



Headliner said:


> All of that doesn't explain why HHH doesn't want Bryan the WWE title if in fact the face of the company doesn't have to be the champion like HHH pointed out. There's nothing you can counter Lance with.


Triple H doesn't want Bryan to beat Orton who is "face of WWE" right now. Triple H even said Bryan can be WWE champion to Michaels in that backstage segment. I already countered Lance with valid points, you just don't want to see it. 

Triple H is a heel anyway, heels lie all the time. How is this plot-hole at all if whatever HHH said was a lie? what he believes as a villain is not suppose to be the truth. Was Lance complaining when Punk was screaming for respect everyweek as a heel and claiming to be greater than Hogan,Austin etc? 






TripleG said:


> Triple H used those examples just to get under the skins of the marks.


Exactly. And it evidently working well.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

HHH sucks, its obvious, why the fuck is he hogging up the spotlight & hating on past talents because he's jealous that they are way way better than them.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



bboy said:


> *When did Lance storm become an expert*. He was a failure in WWE and his boring personality was a big joke.
> 
> Fact is Bryan shouldn't be involved in the main event. He is a typical post wrestlemania main eventer. One that nobody will even remember come wrestlemania time


By actually working in the business for fifteen years. Something you and everyone else on this forum has never done.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

He was star when wCw was at its absolute worst. What an expert in bizness!


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Jericho Peeved with HHH*



Annihilus said:


> I'm sure its just a work but realize, Jericho doesnt need the WWE anymore, he's doing them a favor by coming back and he's not being paid the big bucks like Rock or Lesnar, so if there was real animosity he could happily walk away.
> 
> Now imagine what a bad spot they'd be in without part-timers like Jericho, Taker, Lesnar, Rock, etc. to sell the big PPVs.. and that list would include Edge too if he didnt have to retire early. WWE should be careful who they decide to bury in hindsight, considering those guys are/were carrying the company for many years after the attitude era.


And thing is when HHH was on his rant about how he'd only "wrestle stars", he mentioned Lesnar, Taker, and the Rock. All part timers. Burying the fulltime roster by saying there are no stars big enough to wrestle him. That just doesn't make sense to me.

Even if it's true, it's WWE's job to present there top guys as legit stars. He could've at least mentioned Punk(who he just feuded with 2 years ago) or Cena.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Kevin Nash and WCW. Thats all I'm going to say in regards to HHH eventually running WWE.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

Storm brings up some good points. But then again nearly every part of this angle outside of Codydust and Bryan has been below average. 



bboy said:


> When did Lance storm become an expert. He was a failure in WWE and his boring personality was a big joke.
> 
> Fact is Bryan shouldn't be involved in the main event. He is a typical post wrestlemania main eventer. One that nobody will even remember come wrestlemania time


You better show the former WCW 100 kg and Under Champion, WCW Canadian Heavyweight Champion, and WCW Saskatchewan Hardcore International Title Champion some respect.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

Lance Storm knows his stuff


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

Whats this? A wrestling storyline has a flaw?


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



Jof said:


> The punk example is almost a perfect one. Punk was the champion but he never had that credibility to headline a Pay per view, that's why Cena overshadowed him without even trying. If the corporation storyline/Orton cash-in never happened, Bryan would be just like Punk 2012. Champion but with no credibility and constantly overshadowed.


Proper booking is what makes a star. Punk was red hot in 2011 and when he came back he lost the next 3 PPVs in a row. WWE is all about perception, how are we to take anyone seriously as the top guy if there not even positioned as such? Cena was not over as a face yet WWE still forced him to be the top which is what made him the top guy. If WWE wouldve put the focal point on Punk, in time he wouldve been a big draw.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

Lance storm speaks the truth.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

#Mark said:


> If WCW was around in 2003 when HHH was on top then they'd all be working for Turner.


That's the truth. HHH was a bore when he was on top, he had go away heat with his long boring 20 minute promotes and he was like super cena is now. The guy for a time hardly ever lost a match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Great Gatsby said:


> This post is wrong on so many levels. Punk and Bryan got over on there own without HHH and guess what? Soon as HHH inserted himself in both there storylines they cooled off because hes only made them look weak. As for someone reaching Cena level, popularity wont cut it. Its all about booking otherwise RVD would be a massive star but he wasnt because WWE never wanted to push him ironically HHH to be more exact which makes his comments about RVD in the past and recently even more disgusting.


Exactly Bryan and Punk got over in spite of the WWE and HHH. HHH is bad for business he always sticks in nose in hot story lines and just kills them.

Just look no further than the summer of punk and the current DB storyline. He makes people no care about those story lines once he gets involved.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> We can see the bigger picture. I think its you who can't.
> 
> In the bigger picture, what the fuck does HHH being the focus of the show have to do with Bryan/Orton and the WWE title match?
> 
> Orton & especially Bryan have been put on the backburner to HHH, Bryan was so over, and rather than push him with the forced opportunity they had, they make the show about HHH.


No I do see it. U guys dont understand that DB is going to win in the end ok and him vs the evil bosses his great for him and his character HHH is going to sky rocket HHHs career like no other. DB is probably having blast with working with one of the best in the business. And its most likely gonna lead to a HHH vs DB match at WM where DB will be going over and solidify himself as a main eventer. But no matter what HHH does he is always hogging the spotlight well maybe if half the roster didnt suck they wouldn't need HHH to keep coming in. Look at the end of the day DB will be over concurring the evil bosses and have a huge under dog story like never before. This is the best thing to happen to DB career and HHH is the biggest opponent he will face in his career


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Na DB going over on HHH is going to shoot up to permanent main event status. HHH knows whats goos for business :HHH2


Even if HHH does job to Bryan I still wont be satisfied because Bryan will hold the title for a few months then go back to midcard so the job will be for nothing. 



Stone Hot said:


> Looks like we have another one who is blinded by his HHH hate that he cant see the bigger picture


Why is it that HHH hasnt even tried to push anyone to the moon? Even guys hes supposedly high on cant catch a break like his workout buddy Sheamus who he buried and beat at Mania in a win he didnt need. 



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Orton & especially Bryan have been put on the backburner to HHH, Bryan was so over, and rather than push him with the forced opportunity they had, they make the show about HHH.


Exactly, Bryan got over without the mighty HHH and now he thinks he can "make" him when he was already a made man on his own all he needed was the title, headline PPVs, decent storylines that didnt make him look weak. Even Orton looks like total shit and only champ because HHH allows it :lol 



YouAlreadyKnow said:


> And thing is when HHH was on his rant about how he'd only "wrestle stars", he mentioned Lesnar, Taker, and the Rock. All part timers. Burying the fulltime roster by saying there are no stars big enough to wrestle him. That just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Even if it's true, it's WWE's job to present there top guys as legit stars. He could've at least mentioned Punk(who he just feuded with 2 years ago) or Cena.


Exactly, maybe HHH cant except that he was never "the guy" when real elite stars like Austin and Rock were around so now he bullies the current roster


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Exactly Bryan and Punk got over in spite of the WWE and HHH. HHH is bad for business he always sticks in nose in hot story lines and just kills them.
> 
> Just look no further than the summer of punk and the current DB storyline. He makes people no care about those story lines once he gets involved.


HHH was always gonna be playing an evil corporate heel character. And he thought him feuding with DB is a great way to sky rocket DB career to the highest level possible. U guys can say all you want DB was over before HHH came along. Yes he was but not over enough to be a main eventer. HHH putting over DB will be the biggest thing of DB career end of story


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Great Gatsby said:


> Even if HHH does job to Bryan I still wont be satisfied because Bryan will hold the title for a few months then go back to midcard so the job will be for nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that HHH hasnt even tried to push anyone to the moon? Even guys hes supposedly high on cant catch a break like his workout buddy Sheamus who he buried and beat at Mania in a win he didnt need.


Well if DB cant keep himself in the main event spot after the rub HHH gives him then DB has no one to blame but himself and HHH winning at WM26 was the right call because HHH was gonna be written off tv anyways and he thought it be better to put sheamus over at the next PPV and have sheamus kayfabe injure and right him off tv


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Great Gatsby said:


> Exactly, maybe HHH cant except that he was never "the guy" when real elite stars like Austin and Rock were around so now he bullies the current roster


HHH knows he never was the guy all he said was was that Jericho, Edge, and RVD were never the guys. He never said he was the guy. He said he wrestled the GUYS but he never said he was the GUY


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

We already know...

Cena is the face of WWE until the day he retires...

This is just a storyline to get Daniel Bryan into the main event, and give him a little reign then lose it to Cena in a rematch. 

People really think Cena passed the torch to Bryan already?? :HHH2

:lol

No way in fuck...they probably let him beat Cena clean because

-Bryan is way over
-Well liked backstage(meaning Cena likes him enough to job to him).

Quite frankly this whole storyline I wish was done differently...but that they need to establish credible foes for John Cena, and not treating the "WWE Face" as fucking Bruno Sammartino. This isn't the 1970s, fans don't mind heroes with flaws. Sure Cena has the kids, and casuals...but what happens when most of those kids get tired of WWE, and their hero John Cena?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



The Great Gatsby said:


> Proper booking is what makes a star. Punk was red hot in 2011 and when he came back he lost the next 3 PPVs in a row. WWE is all about perception, how are we to take anyone seriously as the top guy if there not even positioned as such? Cena was not over as a face yet WWE still forced him to be the top which is what made him the top guy. If WWE wouldve put the focal point on Punk, in time he wouldve been a big draw.


:clap

Tell this to the marks that spend their life constantly attempting to tear him apart.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

HHH knows whats best for business :HHH2


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



The Great Gatsby said:


> Proper booking is what makes a star. Punk was red hot in 2011 and when he came back he lost the next 3 PPVs in a row. WWE is all about perception, how are we to take anyone seriously as the top guy if there not even positioned as such? Cena was not over as a face yet WWE still forced him to be the top which is what made him the top guy. If WWE wouldve put the focal point on Punk, in time he wouldve been a big draw.


yea then Punk goes on to become the longest WWE champ in the last 25 years yea HHH really buried him there :fpalm


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

Lance Storm is that dude. Great job.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



Stone Hot said:


> yea then Punk goes on to become the longest WWE champ in the last 25 years yea HHH really buried him there :fpalm


the first 9 months of that reign he was wrestling on ppv before the divas..

Gatsby is right, they killed punk in 2011 and they are killing bryan now. Just imagine if back in 1998 after austin won the title they booked him to lose at the next 4 ppvs in a row or get beat down to close 9 shows in a row, have him stripped of the title and screwed out of it another time only to never seek or gain revenge


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> HHH was always gonna be playing an evil corporate heel character. And he thought him feuding with DB is a great way to sky rocket DB career to the highest level possible. U guys can say all you want DB was over before HHH came along. Yes he was but not over enough to be a main eventer. HHH putting over DB will be the biggest thing of DB career end of story


OH please did you hear the huge cheer that DB got when he beat Cena? That put DB over the top, and HHH ruined it by getting involved. DB has gotten less cheers since HHH stuck his nose in things.

Beating Cena clean a huge thing and HHH ruined it all.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> OH please did you hear the huge cheer that DB got when he beat Cena? That put DB over the top, and HHH ruined it by getting involved. DB has gotten less cheers since HHH stuck his nose in things.


Yea im sorry HHH is so popular. Maybe people were just getting sick of chanting yes yes yes and wanted DB to do something different


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



validreasoning said:


> *the first 9 months of that reign he was wrestling on ppv before the divas..*
> 
> Gatsby is right, they killed punk in 2011 and they are killing bryan now. Just imagine if back in 1998 after austin won the title they booked him to lose at the next 4 ppvs in a row or get beat down to close 9 shows in a row, have him stripped of the title and screwed out of it another time only to never seek or gain revenge


Sorry John Cena is a more popular face then Punk then Punk did the right thing and turned heel. HHH didnt kill Punks momentum. The creative team did. They shouldnt have brought punk back a week later after he so called left the wwe. they should have waited a month or 2 to bring him back. And actually if I recall it was Del Rio that killed punks momentum when he cashed in mITB at summerslam. Not HHH. Im just so sick of people blaming HHH when its Vince who has the final say in all the storylines


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



The Great Gatsby said:


> Proper booking is what makes a star. Punk was red hot in 2011 and when he came back he lost the next 3 PPVs in a row. WWE is all about perception, how are we to take anyone seriously as the top guy if there not even positioned as such? Cena was not over as a face yet WWE still forced him to be the top which is what made him the top guy. If WWE wouldve put the focal point on Punk, in time he wouldve been a big draw.


Thats exactly the point dumbass. Punk was mishandled following the MITB win and he ended up with no credibility. Bryan's push is built well and taken slowly with a long term plan which wasn't the case with Punk. With Punk, WWE made the biggest mistake of bringing him back too soon. Instead of riding out the rebel aspect of the story, they completely ignored him, created a stupid ass tournament, even had the midget mysterio win the title and above all brought punk back anyway. It was botched from the start because WWE did not know how to proceed with it. But with Bryan, they do know where to go and what to do, more importantly what their end game objective is. 

As for Punk becoming a big draw, I don't know about that but he would've gotten to this level he currently enjoys as a star, a lot sooner if MITB angle wasn't botched.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



Jof said:


> Thats exactly the point dumbass. Punk was mishandled following the MITB win and he ended up with no credibility. Bryan's push is built well and taken slowly with a long term plan which wasn't the case with Punk. *With Punk, WWE made the biggest mistake of bringing him back too soon*. Instead of riding out the rebel aspect of the story, they completely ignored him, created a stupid ass tournament, even had the midget mysterio win the title and above all brought punk back anyway. It was botched from the start because WWE did not know how to proceed with it. But with Bryan, they do know where to go and what to do, more importantly what their end game objective is.
> 
> As for Punk becoming a big draw, I don't know about that but he would've gotten to this level he currently enjoys as a star, a lot sooner if MITB angle wasn't botched.


exactly Punk came back a week after MITB. They should have waited a month or 2 for Punk to come back and if anything it was Del RIo cashing in on punk that killed Punks momentum not HHH beating Punk


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



validreasoning said:


> the first 9 months of that reign he was wrestling on ppv before the divas..
> 
> Gatsby is right, they killed punk in 2011 and they are killing bryan now. Just imagine if back in 1998 after austin won the title they booked him to lose at the next 4 ppvs in a row or get beat down to close 9 shows in a row, have him stripped of the title and screwed out of it another time only to never seek or gain revenge


Actually Austin did lose a lot during his push. The other day I was reading through some of the old threads and I stumbled on this two year old post by D.M.N comparing Punk and Austin's losses. I had it saved in bookmarks, your post now gives me the chance to post it...




D.M.N. said:


> I seen this article from Mike Johnson of PWInsider.com, specifically this section:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



Jof said:


> Actually Austin did lose a lot during his push. The other day I was reading through some of the old threads and I stumbled on this two year old post by D.M.N comparing Punk and Austin's losses. I had it saved in bookmarks, your post now gives me the chance to post it...


And Jof with the knockout blow via D.M.N. assist.


No doubt Bryan has had his momentum derailed same as Punk did. But if either of these guys are as good as a top tier guy should be they should be able to overcome HHH's ego.


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> HHH was always gonna be playing an evil corporate heel character. And he thought him feuding with DB is a great way to sky rocket DB career to the highest level possible. U guys can say all you want DB was over before HHH came along. Yes he was but not over enough to be a main eventer. HHH putting over DB will be the biggest thing of DB career end of story


I pray your not serious. Cena has been getting booed his entire run as the top dog, both Punk and Bryan are easily far more popular. The reason why there popularity doesnt translate into the same amount of $ is because theyve been booked like shit. Whoever is booked the best will always draw more than whoever is most popular just because there in all the top storylines, headline PPVs, and have significant title runs. I dont like Cena but we all have been programed to be more interested in whatever hes doing because he know its the most important thing on the show and what will be the most talked abut majority of the time good or bad. HHH saying Bryan isnt a top star is a burial any way you look at it and terrible for business. People forget nobody took HHH title run in 99 seriously because Austin always made him look weak, soon as he left HHH was allowed to look very strong which is what cemented him as a top guy along with his marriage. Had HHH never gotten with Stephanie and been a champ and continued to be booked the way he was in 1999 he would be a joke.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

If HHH turning heel just for bryan after 6 yrs is what considered "derailing momentum" then so be it. Ridiculous in any case.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



Jof said:


> If HHH turning heel just for bryan after 6 yrs is what considered "derailing momentum" then so be it. Ridiculous in any case.


I'm referring to Bryan having to cheer lead Show attacking HHH instead of doing it himself. Or ignoring Show costing him the WWE Title at the last PPV. It was like Bryan was being cuckolded (not the right term but I'm blanking at the moment). This seems to have changed as of this past Raw when Bryan challenged HHH, and with what is to happen at the start of Smackdown Friday.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



Jof said:


> He was just playing into the Vanilla Midget theory using their names. Think about it this way, If Vince, Hunter and Steph didn't want bryan to be champion because he is too small, then why did guys like Rey, benoit, Jericho were champions before? I'm sure casuals thought of that. Its just a story, you could nitpick anyway you want.
> 
> The goal is to make Bryan a star. Rest of bullshit doesn't matter, including Lance storm.


Edge, a vanilla midget? It's a while since I have seen him wrestle but I don't think Edge falls within the theory. Any less than Orton?

Just checked his wiki. He was 6 feet five inches and had a good build. He's no vanilla midget. Mysterio is the only Vanilla midget out of the names you have listed and he's not been name checked by HHH


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Great Gatsby said:


> I pray your not serious. *Cena has been getting booed his entire run as the top dog, both Punk and Bryan are easily far more popular*. The reason why there popularity doesnt translate into the same amount of $ is because theyve been booked like shit. Whoever is booked the best will always draw more than whoever is most popular just because there in all the top storylines, headline PPVs, and have significant title runs. I dont like Cena but we all have been programed to be more interested in whatever hes doing becaus*e he know its the most important thing on the show and what will be the most talked abut majority of the time good or bad. HHH saying Bryan isnt a top star is a burial any way you look at it and terrible for business*. People forget nobody took HHH title run in 99 seriously because Austin always made him look weak, soon as he left HHH was allowed to look very strong which is what cemented him as a top guy along with his marriage. Had HHH never gotten with Stephanie and been a champ and continued to be booked the way he was in 1999 he would be a joke.


Cena is still way more popular then both punk & bryan and if you think your right then u are really delusional. Cena will always be more popular until he retires or turns heel and they have been booked fine but they just cant generate the same amount of fandom as cena does. and HHH is a heel and is saying things like that to get heat and its working and your playing right into HHHs hands. Weather you like it or not HHH is winning. If you dont want HHH heel corporate character to succeed then dont say anything. You are making HHH more popular by talking about him good or bad. You are making HHH more popular then DB. So I recommend you and the haters dont say anything or thus make HHH more popular


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Jericho Peeved with HHH*



YouAlreadyKnow said:


> And thing is when HHH was on his rant about how he'd only "wrestle stars", he mentioned Lesnar, Taker, and the Rock. All part timers. Burying the fulltime roster by saying there are no stars big enough to wrestle him. That just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Even if it's true, it's WWE's job to present there top guys as legit stars. He could've at least mentioned Punk(who he just feuded with 2 years ago) or Cena.


This X1,000,000

HHH is killing the company. The fucker acts like he was as important and the Rock and Austin ffs. 

Instead of trying to build new stars by saying shit like "You are a tough as Austin ever was!" he tells the audience that the current crop of Superstars suck balls. That's a common problem with the WWE. The portray half of their roster as complete jokes and the upper half get portrayed like they are second rate main eventers. 

Not only that, they are making Bryan look like a huge pussy. He gets his ass beat week in and week out and then the following week comes out doing his stupid chant, acting like he doesn't really care. It's Cena-lite and it's boring.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Monterossa said:


> Triple H is one of the most overrated wrestlers of all-time. He tried to be the face of WWE after Austin left. Even with all the push he got, the rating went downhill and WWE needed to replace him with John Cena. how low can you be? being replace by Cena? :lol
> 
> and HHH always hate people who look like him but has more talent than him such as Jericho, Edge, Drew McIntyre, and Paul Burchill for the example.
> 
> ...


:lmao

I've always wondered. Has there ever been a good explanation given for that happening?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Jericho Peeved with HHH*



Trifektah said:


> This X1,000,000
> 
> HHH is killing the company. The fucker acts like he was as important and the Rock and Austin ffs.
> 
> ...


we got another one who cant see the bigger picture. Go in yourself and run the business and see if you can do better


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

You're delusional if you think this angle is doing anything but killing Bryan. He was at his peak when he pinned Cena clean, everything since then has diminished his momentum.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

To be fair, it sounds better if you say HHH killed Punk's momentum than a bunch of nerds who would rather be writers for Big Bang Theory, rather than WWE.(Creative team) :HHH2


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



#Mark said:


> You're delusional if you think this angle is doing anything but killing Bryan. He was at his peak when he pinned Cena clean, everything since then has diminished his momentum.


Exactly. If you beat Cena cleanly you have nowhere to go but down from there. Lets say he beats Orton at HIAC. Whats next for him? He'll basically be in the same position that Punk was during his 434 day reign.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



Happenstan said:


> I'm referring to Bryan having to cheer lead Show attacking HHH instead of doing it himself. Or ignoring Show costing him the WWE Title at the last PPV. It was like Bryan was being cuckolded (not the right term but I'm blanking at the moment). This seems to have changed as of this past Raw when Bryan challenged HHH, and with what is to happen at the start of Smackdown Friday.


In kayfabe Bryan cant attack HHH right now or he will lose his title shot thats why he is letting a fired big show do it and cheering him on cuz big show has nothing to lose. DB does


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

if you think about it though, what purpose would killing Bryan serve? They dont have any other credible popular faces at the moment...so it woudln't serve a purpose to kill him....They cant put Big E out there right now or anything.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



superuser1 said:


> Exactly. If you beat Cena cleanly you have nowhere to go but down from there. Lets say he beats Orton at HIAC. Whats next for him? He'll basically be in the same position that Punk was during his 434 day reign.


Or Bryan loses sundy, continues to chase the title, wins the rumble and main events WM and win the title then making it wis title win mean more then winning it at a B ppv


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

Nothing Daniel Bryan does makes sense anymore.

Gets beat up, doesn't care
Gets knocked out by Big Show; doesn't care
Big Show costs him the title; is now friends with Big Show
Was a slightly crazy, hot headed, insecure guy (which is what got him over); is now a nice, normal guy engaged to a hot chick


Nothing HHH does makes sense either.

Argues with Vince about Bryan being Championship material, agrees with Vince about him not being title worthy
Doesn't want Daniel Bryan to be WWE Champion, let's Daniel Bryan win WWE Title before attacking him
Doesn't want Bryan to be WWE Champion, KEEPS ALLOWING HIM TO HAVE TITLE MATCHES

Da Fuck? It's just "stuff happens" with no continuity


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Hunter has a great wrestling mind, but sometimes I wonder about that Ego of his. He's carved a good career for himself. Despite that, with the protective booking he has received, he should be on that Elite level as a draw, which he's not. I agree with Jericho here.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Yea im sorry HHH is so popular. Maybe people were just getting sick of chanting yes yes yes and wanted DB to do something different


yeah just like fans wanted the rock to stop saying if you smell what the rock is cookin right :no:

DB was super over when he beat Cena cleanly, and it didn't go down until HHH got involved. The same thing happened when Punk was super over, HHH got involved and ruined it


What is the one constant in those two things? Answer HHH, he is bad for pushes.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

when HHH was the guy, thats when ratings and attendance dropped even more. ratings and attendance did fall during invasion by a lot iirc, but HHH on top was god awful.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

GOD said:


> when HHH was the guy, thats when ratings and attendance dropped even more. ratings and attendance did fall during invasion by a lot iirc, but HHH on top was god awful.


HHH is a ratings killer


HHH is the Jeff Jarrett of the WWE. He is where he is because of who he knew and that is why both had so many world title runs even though they were boring and kill ratings while champion.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

Lance Storm needs to be reminded that wrestling isn't real. 

You don't think HHH already knows that you don't have to be face of the company to be champ? What a dumb *** observation that is. So yeah Cena's champ for the next 9 years guys. For Christ sakes he's called Orton the face of the company. We all know what his true status is as well. It's the same as Edge and Jericho's.

Storylines are never suppose to be 100% logical.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



Stone Hot said:


> Or Bryan loses sundy, continues to chase the title, wins the rumble and main events WM and win the title then making it wis title win mean more then winning it at a B ppv


Yeah I have no idea why Bryan marks are so in a rush for him to win the title when it'll do nothing but diminish his momentum. Their excuse always is if they wait to long the crowd will not care about him anymore newsflash if he continues to get booked strong and is still YESING they'll always care about him. Perfect scenario have him win the rumble and then win at wrestlemania.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



Stone Hot said:


> In kayfabe Bryan cant attack HHH right now or he will lose his title shot thats why he is letting a fired big show do it and cheering him on cuz big show has nothing to lose. DB does


Maybe but that makes Bryan look like a giant pussy.




Trifektah said:


> Nothing Daniel Bryan does makes sense anymore.
> 
> Gets beat up, doesn't care
> Gets knocked out by Big Show; doesn't care
> ...


This.




superuser1 said:


> Yeah I have no idea why Bryan marks are so in a rush for him to win the title when it'll do nothing but diminish his momentum. Their excuse always is if they wait to long the crowd will not care about him anymore newsflash if he continues to get booked strong and is still YESING they'll always care about him. Perfect scenario have him win the rumble and then win at wrestlemania.


The fact that his pops are already starting to diminish proves you wrong bro.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

Lance who? Armstrong? Briggs?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

I think the NOC bullshit ending killed the momentum...

People aren't stupid, they noticed the fast count and they couldn't really enjoy Bryan's win. Not to mention HHH is the one who screwed Bryan...the one who embarrasses him on the mic every week. Why should the crowd give a fuck about a win over Randy Orton. Only interaction they have is cheap shotting each other.

They should've screwed him once, then have him win the title clean for a proper reign. Creative truly fucked up. They'll probably have Cena and Bryan win at HIAC and diminish Bryan's WWE title reign like they did Punk's. They keep promoting Cena's return as some miracle,if he wins the WHC that will be more important than Bryan beating HHH's bitch. (HHH said the WWE title is his).

*The WWE title has been vacant for what? A month now? It's garbage this was to signal someone running with the ball while Cena was out....who has that person been?*

:HHH 

It's a joke how creative seems to fuck up with everything not Cena. The only thing right about this storyline is 

-We get more SHIELD matches.
-Cody Rhodes is over


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



Happenstan said:


> Maybe but that makes Bryan look like a giant pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I think they're starting to diminish because the midget can't do anything more than say Yes. Works fine in comedy/ chase mode but that's a pretty lame ME event act.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

if it makes you guys feel better, Bryan is still advertised to co-main event Smackdowns going further while Cena is feuding with Del Rio on Smackdown.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah just like fans wanted the rock to stop saying if you smell what the rock is cookin right :no:
> 
> DB was super over when he beat Cena cleanly, and it didn't go down until HHH got involved. The same thing happened when Punk was super over, HHH got involved and ruined it
> 
> ...


First off WWE ruined Punks momentum when they brought him back a week after MITB and went out summerslam and get beat by Del Rio. WWE should have waited a month or 2 before they brought him back. As for Brian you're you like many are not seeing the Bigger picture that HHH is going to put DB over in a massive way way more then cena did at summerslam. DB is having a blast right now working with HHH and he knows he is in a great underdog gong against the evil best for business storyline which in the end he will over come. Punks momentum was killed when he was rushed back. DB push is nice and slow and will have a big pay off in the end. If WWE had just left it like it was at summerslam not have had HHH turn heel then DB would have just ended up like Punk in 2011 Slow and steady is the right way to go with DB not rushed like Punk


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

Lets all be honest for a second, with all these non finishes on PPVs people are just going to skip PPVs meaning when Bryan finally does win and hold the title we will skip PPVs because we will be expecting him to get screwed or have a stupid finish. Then once buyrates are down because of WWE own shit booking they will blame it on Bryan and use it as an validation that hes not a "top star" :lol its so pathetic its funny. Clearly muscleheads are the only ones allowed to be good for business


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



superuser1 said:


> Yeah I have no idea why Bryan marks are so in a rush for him to win the title when it'll do nothing but diminish his momentum. Their excuse always is if they wait to long the crowd will not care about him anymore newsflash if he continues to get booked strong and is still YESING they'll always care about him. Perfect scenario have him win the rumble and then win at wrestlemania.


Exactly but there is never any pleasing the IWC. When Punk came back a week after MITB 2011 that killed all his momentum because he was rushed back in cuz fans wanted him back so soon. People should be happy its Bryan in this spot then Cena.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

maybe they're half assing things due to Football season..was it like this last year too during Football?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



GillbergReturns said:


> Personally I think they're starting to diminish because the midget can't do anything more than say Yes. Works fine in comedy/ chase mode but that's a pretty lame ME event act.


True that


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



GillbergReturns said:


> Personally I think they're starting to diminish because the midget can't do anything more than say Yes. Works fine in comedy/ chase mode but that's a pretty lame ME event act.


It's what WWE does, keep him being the face who is sarcastic about everything until the fans turn on him. Then they ignore the fans and don't change his character. The way they book guys its seems to be a recurring thing. He's gonna be Cena 2.0 for awhile..they seem to be all about making their top faces corny and repititive.

I just have a feeling when the crowd cools down on Bryan then Vince will see that as the reason why pushing guys like Cena,Sheamus is the right thing to do...when in reality they're not giving Bryan any depth. These guys are turning someone who is more over than John Cena...., into John Cena 

:vince5


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



Stone Hot said:


> Exactly but there is never any pleasing the IWC. When Punk came back a week after MITB 2011 that killed all his momentum because he was rushed back in cuz fans wanted him back so soon. People should be happy its Bryan in this spot then Cena.


No all the bullshit with HHH, then Kevin Nash killed his momentum. Most fans were under the impression that big changes were ahead in the WWE, and that Punk was gonna the driving force. 

That didn't happen and WWE suprise suprise :HHH2 ...Fucked up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> First off WWE ruined Punks momentum when they brought him back a week after MITB and went out summerslam and get beat by Del Rio. WWE should have waited a month or 2 before they brought him back. As for Brian you're you like many are not seeing the Bigger picture that HHH is going to put DB over in a massive way way more then cena did at summerslam. DB is having a blast right now working with HHH and he knows he is in a great underdog gong against the evil best for business storyline which in the end he will over come. Punks momentum was killed when he was rushed back. DB push is nice and slow and will have a big pay off in the end. If WWE had just left it like it was at summerslam not have had HHH turn heel then DB would have just ended up like Punk in 2011 Slow and steady is the right way to go with DB not rushed like Punk


We'll see if HHH puts over DB, everyone thought Punk was going to go over HHH but HHH put himself over Punk and Punk never did get back that win.
That is what people worry will happen again. DB vs HHH and HHH will book himself over DB. 

And the problem with the current HHH angle is all the focus is on HHH vs Big Show and the WWE title is on the back burner like it doesn't matter.

What i would do is screw over DB at the PPV, then have DB go into his american dragon type gimmick and less jokey. Then set up a match vs HHH where DB has to go over HHH to get another title shot which he would.

Then set up a match vs Orton where DB finally wins the WWE title. I think DB would benefit from going into the amerian dragon gimmick.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



markedfordeath said:


> maybe they're half assing things due to Football season..was it like this last year too during Football?


you had Ryback as the guy they were pushing back then


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



Stone Hot said:


> True that


But CM Punk can do so much more than Bryan? Bryan wrestles circles around Punk without breaking a sweat already. If they let the American Dragon lose you and GillbergReturns would be soiling your depends every Monday night.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



O Fenômeno said:


> No all the bullshit with HHH, then Kevin Nash killed his momentum. Most fans were under the impression that big changes were ahead in the WWE, and that Punk was gonna the driving force.
> 
> That didn't happen and WWE suprise suprise :HHH2 ...Fucked up.


no Punk getting rushed back and losing to Del Rio is what killed his momentum. WWE should have ran with the Punk leaving wwe and taking the title with him and not have Punk return a week after MITB. They should have waited a month or 2 but people wanted him back so bad they rushed him back and it killed his momentum also him returning as a face didnt help either


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



O Fenômeno said:


> No all the bullshit with HHH, then Kevin Nash killed his momentum. Most fans were under the impression that big changes were ahead in the WWE, and that Punk was gonna the driving force.
> 
> That didn't happen and WWE suprise suprise :HHH2 ...Fucked up.


People need to stop with this we all saw face Punk and it was nothing more than calling guys clown shoes and more lame jokes we could have gotten from Cena.

Wrestling is gimmick orientated and there's just no such thing as edge from a face in today's PG product. It's not HHH, Cena, Punk, Bryan they just feel they can make more money catering to families and corporations. I don't think they're wrong either.


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Cena is still way more popular then both punk & bryan and if you think your right then u are really delusional. Cena will always be more popular until he retires or turns heel and they have been booked fine but they just cant generate the same amount of fandom as cena does. and HHH is a heel and is saying things like that to get heat and its working and your playing right into HHHs hands. Weather you like it or not HHH is winning. If you dont want HHH heel corporate character to succeed then dont say anything. You are making HHH more popular by talking about him good or bad. You are making HHH more popular then DB. So I recommend you and the haters dont say anything or thus make HHH more popular


Bryan and Punk right now are far more popular than Cena has been sense he turned face years ago. Its funny how all I read is how Cena is the guy and the top draw yet when I looked up the top 10 lowest drawing PPVs this past decade Cena has headlined 6 of them which should never happen if hes such a big star. Once again its all about positioning, if a guy is constantly booked on top he will get credit when PPVs and ratings do well. Cena has resided over the worst era in wrestling with ratings and buyrates in decline during his entire tenure yet hes such a big star? Its time for WWE to give new guys the Cena treatment. Oh yea only muscleheads are allowed to be good for business :lol so sad. To suggest a guy who has a shady track record of actually helping talent get over and is only a top guy because of his marriage can "help" or "elevate" guys who got over without him is just ignorant


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> We'll see if HHH puts over DB, everyone thought Punk was going to go over HHH but HHH put himself over Punk and Punk never did get back that win.
> That is what people worry will happen again. DB vs HHH and HHH will book himself over DB.
> 
> And the problem with the current HHH angle is all the focus is on HHH vs Big Show and the WWE title is on the back burner like it doesn't matter.
> ...


DB will go over on HHH when it happens. Ok HHH is a heel now and DB is a super baby face DB will win if HHH puts himself over (which is very unlike in this case) then I will take back everything im saying and agree with all of you. There doing HHH vs Big Show because I truly believe they want to wait and hold off on DB vs HHH until WM and have DB go over on HHH on that PPV which will mean more then have DB go over on HHH at any other PPV. Remember a storyline is always better when the baby face chases the heel. IMO I think this all going to lead to DB winning the rumble and HHH winning the wwe title at some point before WM and will have DB vs HHH at WM for the title and DB will win


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> No I do see it. U guys dont understand that DB is going to win in the end ok and him vs the evil bosses his great for him and his character HHH is going to sky rocket HHHs career like no other. DB is probably having blast with working with one of the best in the business. And its most likely gonna lead to a HHH vs DB match at WM where DB will be going over and solidify himself as a main eventer. But no matter what HHH does he is always hogging the spotlight well maybe if half the roster didnt suck they wouldn't need HHH to keep coming in. Look at the end of the day DB will be over concurring the evil bosses and have a huge under dog story like never before. This is the best thing to happen to DB career and HHH is the biggest opponent he will face in his career


This is a bunch of apologist stuff.

DB doesn't need HHH to get him over, he doesn't need HHH to make him a maineventer, he already is that. There is no reason for HHH to be in this spot, DB need a title run as the top guy, that would do wonders for him, alot more than what anything with HHH like this could do.

But no HHH has to put himself back as the focus of the show, rather than go with the hot act.

Edit: and for the record I am a fan of some of the stuff HHH has done in his career, I'm not a blind HHH hater that hates everything he does no matter what, but I fucking hate what he is doing right now. 

He needs to put his ego aside, quite side swiping guy in promos that he's jealous of, and get the hell off my TV.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Great Gatsby said:


> Bryan and Punk right now are far more popular than Cena has been sense he turned face years ago. Its funny how all I read is how Cena is the guy and the top draw yet when I looked up the top 10 lowest drawing PPVs this past decade Cena has headlined 6 of them which should never happen if hes such a big star. Once again its all about positioning, if a guy is constantly booked on top he will get credit when PPVs and ratings do well. Cena has resided over the worst era in wrestling with ratings and buyrates in decline during his entire tenure yet hes such a big star? Its time for WWE to give new guys the Cena treatment. Oh yea only muscleheads are allowed to be good for business :lol so sad.* To suggest a guy who has a shady track record of actually helping talent get over and is only a top guy because of his marriage can "help" or "elevate" guys who got over without him is just ignorant*


keep making HHH more popular keep it coming. Im sure he loves it :HHH2


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Jericho Peeved with HHH*



Trifektah said:


> This X1,000,000
> 
> HHH is killing the company. The fucker acts like he was as important and the Rock and Austin ffs.
> 
> ...


Yeah because that's what a heel should say. You guys are funny. Really he's not saying anything Hollywood Hogan didn't say when he first turned heel. I was promised big stars, and I'm bigger than the industry. 

The actual constant here is Punk and Bryan went face and were no different than Cena, Sheamus, Orton or any other pg face. AE being over with has nothing to do with HHH.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

I can see both sides of the argument but I'm still waiting for Daniel Bryan's character to develop. Personally, that is the true Achilles heel of this storyline. 

Triple H isn't responsible for the lack of aggression present when Daniel Bryan comes out on the mic. 

Triple H is isn't responsible for Daniel Bryan smiling at the crowd and chanting "yes" every week, despite getting beat-down, stripped of the title, and having his fiance stalked.

Now, let this sink in for a moment. Big Show has had more character development than Daniel Bryan. Hell, even Orton has. So, whoever is writing Daniel's character is killing this story. In fact, if you kept the events that happened in this storyline exactly the same and only changed the tone of Daniel Bryan's character, then this storyline would be way better.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> This is a bunch of apologist stuff.
> 
> DB doesn't need HHH to get him over, he doesn't need HHH to make him a maineventer, he already is that. There is no reason for HHH to be in this spot, DB need a title run as the top guy, that would do wonders for him, alot more than what anything with HHH like this could do.
> 
> ...


If HHH didnt turn heel and insert himself in this storyline DB will be nothing but a comedic main event character. This storyline is brining a seriousness to DB and will probably unleash the American Dragon character to go up against the evil boss. This storyline is great for DB and his win over HHH when it happens will be a huge pay off for DB


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

For this storyline to truly evolve, they need to have Daniel Bryan attack HHH and get fired and have Vince McMahon bring him back stating that Bryan has made him a profit over the last few months (regardless of if it's true) and HHH doesn't know what truly is best for business. Bryan needs to appear out of nowhere and not look so damn stupid.


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> keep making HHH more popular keep it coming. Im sure he loves it :HHH2


Dude even if HHH puts Bryan over hes still causing him more harm by degrading everything about him in the process. Bryan will play out exactly like Bennoit did back in 04, hell get the big win just to go back down to obscurity 6 months later.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

I would've agreed with Lance if he started his tweet with "If I could be serious for a minute", for all we know he might not be srs.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

That's our Hunter. Smacking those vanilla midgets out of the main event and back into the midcard where they belong. :HHH2

Trust me, there's a ton of other shit wrong with this entire main event story, and honestly, Hunter is the least of their worries. I'd be looking more at how the two guys who are vying to be the champion are both horrendously boring and can't cut a promo worth a fuck. Why should Hunter dumb himself down to let these inferior losers have a chance? He's right, we deserve the best product on the planet, and with average guys like Bryan in charge, WWE might as well change its initials to RoH.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

of course Bryan has made Vince a profit, are you kidding? he's made him more of a profit than Fandango, Santino, Jack Swagger, Damian Sandow, Great Khali, Zack Ryder, Justin Gabriel, any of the Divas, and everyone else other than Punk and Cena the last year...he sells merchandise. And if they keep him on top he'll keep selling merchandise. Punk and Cena do it all the time..why they're still on top.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

And for everyone saying Vince needs to side with Bryan...get real. This is the guy who said he'd rather have Bryan explode into particles than be WWE champion, and spent a month straight calling him a toothpick, troll and dwarf who didn't deserve to be a champion. So then they'd just bring Vince in to support Bryan? That'd be terrible writing. 

So that means they'll probably do it.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Great Gatsby said:


> Dude even if HHH puts Bryan over hes still causing him more harm by degrading everything about him in the process. Bryan will play out exactly like Bennoit did back in 04, hell get the big win just to go back down to obscurity 6 months later.


Its Bryans job to keep DB on top


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> If HHH didnt turn heel and insert himself in this storyline DB will be nothing but a comedic main event character. This storyline is brining a seriousness to DB and will probably unleash the American Dragon character to go up against the evil boss. This storyline is great for DB and his win over HHH when it happens will be a huge pay off for DB


No man.

Daniel Bryan doesn't need HHH. Daniel Bryan is the most over star they have had in awhile. He doesn't need HHH to make him anything.

This HHH thing has only hurt Daniel Bryan, Daniel Bryan had an opportunity to become a great star, but now he won't cause HHH's bullshit took that opportunity away, because he wont get it again now that Cena's back. 

DB would have been better off without it. But HHH just had to insert himself into this.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

HHH clarifies on this situation:

“Was it a little over the top? Maybe. To say he wasted his time – listen, I will go on record saying Daniel Bryan is exceptional in the ring. Maybe great. There were a lot of names I mentioned on Monday night. I was by no means putting those guys down. They’re all great. They’re all Legends in this business. Just like maybe he will become. But, is he The Guy? Is he The Face? Is he The One? No. I think people get lost in what I’m saying here. The reality of it is that if Daniel Bryan disagrees with the fact that I think he’s a B-Plus Player, prove me wrong.”

http://www.sescoops.com/triple-h-comments-jabs-took-past-wwe-superstars-raw/89203


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> No man.
> 
> Daniel Bryan doesn't need HHH. Daniel Bryan is the most over star they have had in awhile. He doesn't need HHH to make him anything.
> 
> ...


The storyline is not over yet!!! Wait until the story is over before u say this. and im serious DB was nothing but a comedic character before HHH came in. Yes he was over but there was no seriousness to him. This storyline is bringing out the American Dragon out of DB, Less comedy more serious


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> No man.
> 
> Daniel Bryan doesn't need HHH. Daniel Bryan is the most over star they have had in awhile. He doesn't need HHH to make him anything.
> 
> ...


C'mon he may have not needed HHH but who else was he going to feud with to make him a star? Orton or Ryback can't do that to elevate him.


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Its Bryans job to keep DB on top


:lol nobody can keep themselves on top. RVD was far more popular than Austin in 2001 but because of booking he wasnt a money guy. Without good booking its next to impossible to be a draw because your matches become meaningless.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Great Gatsby said:


> :lol nobody can keep themselves on top. RVD was far more popular than Austin in 2001 but because of booking he wasnt a money guy. Without good booking its next to impossible to be a draw because your matches become meaningless.


exactly Zack Ryder got popular on his own and it was easy for the WWE to bury the guy. And now Ryder is just a jobber no one cares about.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Great Gatsby said:


> :lol nobody can keep themselves on top. RVD was far more popular than Austin in 2001 but because of booking he wasnt a money guy. Without good booking its next to impossible to be a draw because your matches become meaningless.


DB needs to keep doing a good job for wwe to keep booking him well. U have to earn it


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Jericho Peeved with HHH*



YouAlreadyKnow said:


> And thing is when HHH was on his rant about how he'd only "wrestle stars", he mentioned Lesnar, Taker, and the Rock. All part timers. Burying the fulltime roster by saying there are no stars big enough to wrestle him. That just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Even if it's true, it's WWE's job to present there top guys as legit stars. He could've at least mentioned Punk(who he just feuded with 2 years ago) or Cena.


Well, this is the same guy who said he can wrestle a better match with a broomstick than he can with the wrestlers on the roster.


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> DB needs to keep doing a good job for wwe to keep booking him well. U have to earn it


And Cena has earned it? Back in 2005 he was not a draw but was given a Hogan push because Vince loved his size. Normally once he started to get booed every night WWE wouldve turned him or made someone else the guy but they kept pushing him despite how much people boo. Please realize WWE has all the power to make or break anyone just look at how much they screw up Austin in 2002, if they can cut someone like him down to size then how are midcards suppose to survive?


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

This is such a work. I'm just wondering if Jericho was told explicitly about the work, or they just figured Jericho would recognize it as one.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



LovelyElle890 said:


> I can see both sides of the argument but I'm still waiting for Daniel Bryan's character to develop. Personally, that is the true Achilles heel of this storyline.
> 
> Triple H isn't responsible for the lack of aggression present when Daniel Bryan comes out on the mic.
> 
> ...


I've always said that Bryan has an inability in character development and that is *Bryan's achilles heel*. Always has been. Orton has evolved a more than decent degree in this story.
It's not on the writers that Bryan doesn't have any creativity. It's been said numerous times that the real players in the WWE bring most of their content to the writers or at least suggest things to the writers and try and have a hand in developing a character with more depth to it. So I wouldn't blame the writers. If he didn't get any mic time I could see blaming the writers but he is getting mic time and ending segments on RAW. Totally not the writers fault. 

Bryan grew a beard and makes funny faces and shakes his head a lot to "charge up" when he is getting beat down and gets fired up. I think that's his idea of character development. The guy just isn't cut out to make a top storyline interesting, in my eyes.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

.....

that was actually a really really good point


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



Deptford said:


> I've always said that Bryan has an inability in character development and that is *Bryan's achilles heel*. Always has been. Orton has evolved a more than decent degree in this story.
> It's not on the writers that Bryan doesn't have any creativity. It's been said numerous times that the real players in the WWE bring most of their content to the writers or at least suggest things to the writers and try and have a hand in developing a character with more depth to it. So I wouldn't blame the writers. If he didn't get any mic time I could see blaming the writers but he is getting mic time and ending segments on RAW. Totally not the writers fault.
> 
> *Bryan grew a beard and makes funny faces and shakes his head a lot to "charge up" when he is getting beat down and gets fired up. I think that's his idea of character development. The guy just isn't cut out to make a top storyline interesting, in my eyes.*


:jordan 

Whoa now..I thought it was being made clear that this is WWE's doing. This is their idea of what the Main Event faces should be like..happy go lucky,get beat down unfairly,smile,and win matches. Even though I agree that it's lame I can't blame Bryan nor should anyone else...it's looking like they won't let him be badass and less of a Cena until this storyline is done.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



The Great Gatsby said:


> This. HHH hasnt really helped "make" anyone in over a decade besides his two buddies Batista and Orton and even those two didnt get anywhere near the push HHH has gotten. Bryan is so :woolcock


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

wrestling storylines are dumb. shocking. don't expect breaking bad caliber writing in the wwe. there's a reason why i fall asleep during most raws i watch like i did again this week. it's mostly zero brain stimulation for 2 hours and 20 minutes. this is coming from a lifelong wrestling fan.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

That picture offends me. 

Benoit got overshadowed by the HBK & HHH feud when he was World Champion btw.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

i doubt Bryan will get overshadowed at all...I just hate how they're currently booking him, I see it changing though, more Triple H interaction lately...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



Headliner said:


> That picture offends me.
> 
> Benoit got overshadowed by the HBK & HHH feud when he was World Champion btw.



well that was kind of the point of the feud

they underestimated the shit out of him and kept trying to get rid of him so they could feud. they acted like he was a nobody and not worth their attentionn

and then he beat them both at wrestlemania

and then he beat both of them again at Backlash

then he beat shawn on raw a few times

then he beat Triple H at vengeance

then he beat Triple H again on raw

Triple H tapped multiple times. I think shawn did too

sooooooo yeah, the only time they overshadowed chris was in the buildup to wrestlemania (which was part of the storyline and ultimately a red herring), and Bad Blood where Chris wrestled twice that night, with his title match against kane, and Shawn and Hunter wrestled in the cell

until the evntual fiasco with Orton's face turn, everything about the feud was damn near perfect


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

Lance Storm´s new gimmick:


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

I think where HHH fucked up was in citing Jericho and Edge as examples. He probably did that to get a rise out of the audience, but would be better if he named some other guys who didn't win the big one. Like Storm said, if winning the title didn't make those guys the face of the company, why is HHH so against DB winning it?

Upto now, HHH has been against Bryan winning because it wouldn't be best for business to have Bryan as the face of WWE. Which would imply that winning the WWE Championship makes you the face. Which is why Hunter shouldn't have used Edge and Jericho as examples. RVD was a champ but nobody remembers his reign, so it's ok to name him.

But other than that, HHH/Steph have been mostly great in this storyline. Orton and Bryan are finding it hard to hang with them on the mic. In all fairness though, Orton has evolved his character somewhat. But Bryan needs to stop smiling the entire time. Wins the belt twice only to get screwed, gets knocked out by Big Show, has his fiancee harrassed by Orton, gets insulted by Hunter and Steph and *STILL* he comes out smiling and running around the ring chanting "YES" when he should be serious. He was SO good in the Weak Link storyline, I don't know where that Bryan's disappeared.

Look at Cody Rhodes/Goldust and The Shield. They have actually shown character development and are acting in a way that befits their situation. Cody and Goldy were pissed when they lost their jobs, returned and triumphed, not so pissed now. And The Shield who were so smug all the time are now pissed that Big Show cost them the tag titles. Take notes, Bryan.


----------



## mumbo230 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

Lance Storm is right, and I was thinking the exact same thing when Triple H named Jericho, Edge, and RVD. Especially Edge, because he had 11 world title reigns for God's sake, and he was the face of Smackdown for a while there, and so on.

HOWEVER, I think Triple H was fully aware of this. The purpose of this promo was to set up Triple H vs. Daniel Bryan at Survivor Series. Because that's going to be the whole point of the Triple H/Daniel Bryan feud. Bryan will be champion, but Triple H still won't see him as a "star" or "the guy." And so Daniel Bryan will have to beat Triple H, a "star," to prove that he is one, too.

Of course, that means, like Lance Storm said, what Triple H said still totally shits on the HIAC match because it makes the title irrelevant in determining who "the guy" is. So what they should have done is have Triple H use this exact same line the Raw AFTER Hell in a Cell, not before, to kick off the Triple H/Daniel Bryan build for Survivor Series. I think that was their only real mistake. Triple H can shit on Daniel Bryan's accomplishments after he's made them, not kick the legs out from under the HIAC match before it's happened.

Really, I overall like this storyline, it's just been really clumsy. But no more clumsy than any other big storyline WWE attempts. It sure beats the execution of the whole Nexus saga.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

i just couldn't help but think how cena wasn't champ for the whole year in 2012 and was still booked as the face of the company and main eventing every ppv. they had to use example from a decade ago when the truth was in fuckin 2012. the title means nothing.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

To be fair, they had a face of the company in Cena, but he was injured. So the 'new face of the company' would have been decided by who wins and holds the WWE title, while Cena is injured.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> The storyline is not over yet!!! Wait until the story is over before u say this. and im serious DB was nothing but a comedic character before HHH came in. Yes he was over but there was no seriousness to him. This storyline is bringing out the American Dragon out of DB, Less comedy more serious


The problem alot of us have, is Daniel Bryan was much much much better off just being Daniel Bryan and getting his time with the title, but HHH comes in and begins destroying his momentum.

I get your an HHH fan, so your okay with it, but alot of us want something new. I hate the PG cornyness in the WWE, so I'm not the biggest fan of his yes chants and them making him goat face & all that stuff either, believe me.

But atleast he's someone new who can work, and they had so much momentum with Bryan/Orton. Just destroyed by HHH, and the thing about it that kills alot of us, even if it turns out good, it still won't be as good as it would have had they not gone with HHH.

Plus the focus with HHH isn't even about Bryan anyways, its about HHH and Bigshow & that bullshit. They went away from Bryan completely.

As much as you try to defend HHH, he destroyed a great opportunity the WWE had, and there was no reason for it.



CM12Punk said:


> C'mon he may have not needed HHH but who else was he going to feud with to make him a star? Orton or Ryback can't do that to elevate him.


Orton/Bryan would have been a pretty good feud, they can put on a good match & there characters work well against each other IMO.



Stone Hot said:


> DB needs to keep doing a good job for wwe to keep booking him well. U have to earn it


There is so much wrong with this theory, we have seen time & time again deserving talents not get pushes, while talentless guys get shoved down our throats.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

WTF?? He just posted this on his Twitter: 


> Watched TNA Bound For Glory & it was great! Never been in Ultimate X match-looks amazing! @RealBully5150 is the real deal.. @IMPACTWRESTLING


I don't think he's trolling by talking about TNA, and promote the company.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> WTF?? He just posted this on his Twitter:
> 
> I don't think he's trolling by talking about TNA, and promote the company.


You're reading too much into this. 

Just googled it to see if this is the first time, but it is not. He tweeted this in 2010. 



> - Chris Jericho just tweeted the following on the TNA Hardcore Justice PPV...
> 
> "Congrats to ECW for riding again one last time! Working there was always about family and defiance. Tonights show was no different."
> 
> Read more at http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/video_reviews/148509#BOOKbcCXjfiSLdjM.99


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

^ Wow, i really don't know why WWE let their biggest stars talk about TNA.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> ^ Wow, i really don't know why WWE let their biggest stars talk about TNA.


Why not? That would be like Coke employees being asked to never drink Pepsi ... It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

don't know but HHH is right...as much as we hate HHH but he was a great Heel for Rock and Austin, Jim Cornette was spot on when he said along the line of HHH only great working with Drawer/The Guy.

burial or not we have to see if this is the seed for Bryan future fued...waiting for the payoff.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

It actually makes sense why Triple H feels DB can be a face of the company and not just a transitional champion. His character KNOWS how good Daniel Bryan is and how much people love him, he knows that he wont lose the title anytime soon if there were no screwjobs. He knows Daniel Bryan would go on to becoming a bigger star in the roster as each day passes as him the WWe champion. 

Fans love him, he is one of the best wrestlers today and all he needs is that title to be the man of the company.... so.. try everything to stop him from doing so. Thats why he doesnt want him to be the champion because thats the only thing he think he can control with DB. 

Or atleast thats how I interpreted the storyline... and it makes sense.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

This is the truth:


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



Snapdragon said:


> These are all tweets Lance Storm posted today on Twitter. He watches Raw every week and will post his thoughts sometimes on Twitter positive and negative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edge/Jericho usually had the secondary titles, and were feuding the face of the company (who would take the title from them).

AKA they were transitional Champions.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

hhh and jericho are friends in real life, it's just a part of hhh's heel persona, also if you're a back in the day fan you'd know they have always been rivals.


----------



## RIM7 (Feb 15, 2013)

prodandimitrow said:


> Obviously keyfable.


(Y)


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Monterossa said:


> This is the truth:


Oh my god do people still listen to this idiot...


----------



## Hasnan95 (Jan 22, 2013)

It is true though. Despite his 13 title reigns, he'll always remain in the shadow of Stone Cold and The Rock.

Not to mention he was given his own title on RAW, and still his feud with Benoit was considered the B feud to Eddie's feud with Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> This is such a work. I'm just wondering if Jericho was told explicitly about the work, or they just figured Jericho would recognize it as one.


These people understand the business, in fact, they ARE the business. In a *real* pro wrestler's mind, there's NOTHING you can do that's going too far. They understand that everything is done for storylines to progress and people to get more over. Recent examples are Punk mocking Lawler's heart attack, Jericho doing that super personal shtick against Punk before WM28, etc. It's really not that complicated.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hunter isn't planning on putting bryan over. This was all supposed to lead to HHH Vs Austin but Austin told them to fuck off.

Cena going over Hunter is going to be the payoff for this angle.

Your top 3 matches are gunna be Lesnar/Taker, Hunter/Cena, Punk/Bryan at mania.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Hunter isn't planning on putting bryan over. This was all supposed to lead to HHH Vs Austin but Austin told them to fuck off.
> 
> Cena going over Hunter is going to be the payoff for this angle.
> 
> Your top 3 matches are gunna be Lesnar/Taker, Hunter/Cena, Punk/Bryan at mania.


You believe everything you read online? HHH is going to put Bryan over 100%


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

Storm is right. There are a lot of holes in this storyline, however. Things like Bryan and Brie getting married, and Big Show being Stephanie's mentor while Dusty is his mentor feel like complete ass-pulls because they are. Now in any other story these things would have been addressed much earlier on. But that would also require planning ahead of time.

That said I'm not complaining too much, this is still the best storyline the WWE has had in years. They really need to get some heat back under Bryan's feet though if they want to capitalize on him because right now things are slowed down a lot. Big Show and Triple H are looking the best out of everyone right now while Bryan is stuck in a near heat-less feud with Orton and fighting the Shield a hundred times. It's just annoying because they have Bryan getting screwed twice and his ass kicked weekly and STILL he comes out petting his beard and giggling but Big Show has to punch two people he doesn't care about and goes rouge, coming in and helping the babyface Rhodes win the tag titles (to a huge pop), drive a truck into the arena, etc. I feel it would've been much more productive to have had Bryan become the rebel... or hell, anyone other than Big Show.

I'm still holding out that we'll get some great payoff from this storyline. At the same time it really wouldn't surprise me if things eventually turned in to Triple H vs HBK and Orton vs Cena for the title unification leading up to Wrestlemania.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

that wouldn't make any sense because why would they waste their time building up Bryan the last four months if he's not involved in a huge Wrestlemania match?


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

:clap Lance Storm dropping logic bombs all over WWE


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

Lance Storm is smart as he is charismatic and entertaining.
First of all Jericho as the undisputed champion was a heel, so he wasn't then supposed to be a face of the company. Edge was also a heel whenever he won the title. The only time when he was a face champion it was on the B show SmackDown, the attention was since 2004 always on the Raw world champions. In this storyline Daniel Bryan is a babyface therefore Lance storm's example is retarded

Second, only because Jericho and Edge were never faces of the company that doesn't mean that winning a world title could make them the faces.
Sammartino, Hogan, Bret, Austin, Diesel, HBK, Rock became all faces first when they won a world title and had lengthy reigns so it could be theoretically the same with Jericho and Edge.
Of course Daniel Bryan will never be on the same level as the guys mentioned but in the storyline it makes sense why Triple H will stop Bryan becoming WWE champion.
Stupid Lance Storm is stupid


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

Lance Storm has the charisma of a empty soda can.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

a full soda can has charisma?


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



markedfordeath said:


> a full soda can has charisma?


8*D


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

rabidwolverine27 said:


> Lance Storm has the charisma of a empty soda can.


Lol as if that has anything to so with the subject, troll


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



Raw2003 said:


> Lol as if that has anything to so with the subject, troll
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's a joke.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> You believe everything you read online? HHH is going to put Bryan over 100%


yeah just like HHH was going to put Punk over, but we all saw how that turned out now didn't we


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Orton/Bryan would have been a pretty good feud, they can put on a good match & there characters work well against each other IMO.


Orton/Bryan without the involvement of HHH and the Authority as you can see stunk. That's my point. Those two feuding together alone wouldn't be good TV and have Bryan just ending up like CM Punk.



> yeah just like HHH was going to put Punk over, but we all saw how that turned out now didn't we


If you're right just like with some people in this thread,then props. But HHH didn't turn heel for Punk while as he did for Bryan in over 7 years.


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*

Yeah like bryan winning the title would've made a bit of a differance.
He is just a transitional guy or maybe a maineventer for future.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Meltzer's Thoughts on HHH's Promo [Confirms Jericho Not Contacted; Wrestlers Unhappy]*

From the October 23, 2013 _Wrestling Observer_ Radio show. 

Typed it up:


> *Meltzer*: I actually talked to a lot of people, and got a lot of emails from people about that thing on Monday night.
> 
> *Alvarez*: The Jericho thing?
> 
> ...


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer's Thoughts on HHH's Promo [Confirms Jericho Not Contacted; Wrestlers Unha*

what did Bryan do to deserve that if its true?


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer's Thoughts on HHH's Promo [Confirms Jericho Not Contacted; Wrestlers Unha*

So HHH was shooting lol


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer's Thoughts on HHH's Promo [Confirms Jericho Not Contacted; Wrestlers Unha*

:ti

It's a work they said!!

GOAT Heel they said! 

LOL IWC & Jeritroll they said!!



:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer's Thoughts on HHH's Promo [Confirms Jericho Not Contacted; Wrestlers Unha*

i really doubt he feels that way about DB..he wouldn't be continually putting him in the main event. He really did have problems with those three guys plus Orton....i doubt he has a problem with DB, i've heard reports that they consider him a friend and he's a hard worker...plus, they're really high on the Bellas. If they hated DB, they'd punish Brie too.


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer's Thoughts on HHH's Promo [Confirms Jericho Not Contacted; Wrestlers Unha*

Jesus fukin Christ!!!!

Hes the COO of the WWE he can say whatever the hell he wants!

And he said those 3 were good but didnt quite make it as the face of the WWE and that is true! 

None of them are anywhere near statures of Austin Hogan The Rock or even John Cena

And the current roster is a joke, Orton and CM Punk are the only ones who come close to being major players...

It should be a wake up call that WWE needs to get itself that little bit more agression and passion back and start to move away from "family friendly" side of things. 

HHH was spot on with everything he said!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer's Thoughts on HHH's Promo [Confirms Jericho Not Contacted; Wrestlers Unha*

WWE are so fucked when the idiotic daughter and doofus son in law have 100% control.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Another reason why HHH is the GOAT heel!


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer's Thoughts on HHH's Promo [Confirms Jericho Not Contacted; Wrestlers Unha*

yeah the only thing that promo accomplished was that not a lot of people would tune into HIAC>.are they trying to ruin their PPV business?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Meltzer's Thoughts on HHH's Promo [Confirms Jericho Not Contacted; Wrestlers Unha*



DonkMunk316 said:


> Hes the COO of the WWE he can say whatever the hell he wants!


Except he's not really the COO in non kayfabe. He's the Executive Vice President of Talent and Live Events in real life. I suppose though in a larger sense you're still right when you say he can say whatever he wants. I think Meltzer is probably right in regards to it was a scripted work, but the reality is Triple H believes every word of the scripted work. That's probably a fairly accurate assessment.

But the whole thing is stupid anyway. My original opinion on the promo is still the same. It's Triple H being the great heel that he's always been. And those making such a big deal out of it, are out to lunch.


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



ReDREDD said:


>


That picture is disgusting.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer's Thoughts on HHH's Promo [Confirms Jericho Not Contacted; Wrestlers Unha*

HHH is even getting wrestling reporters to hate him. This is why HHH is the best heel of all time. As for Jericho he knows HHH is playing a heel character and is saying that to get heat. Jericho doesnt care. This promo is not gonna stop Jericho from coming back


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Meltzer's Thoughts on HHH's Promo [Confirms Jericho Not Contacted; Wrestlers Unha*

DAT GAME makin' wrestlers, journalists and the IWC marks again. 

ERRBODY MAD? #DEALWITHIT :trips2

I can't wait for the reactions in a few months when Bryan gets a one way ticket to shovelville. :buried


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer's Thoughts on HHH's Promo [Confirms Jericho Not Contacted; Wrestlers Unha*

if he really tried to sabotage things, you would think Vince and Stephanie would be yelling at him, no report of that.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Meltzer's Thoughts on HHH's Promo [Confirms Jericho Not Contacted; Wrestlers Unha*

Let's just be honest here, and at this point I wouldn't mind the true GOAT of "drawing power" Stone Cold Steve Austin stepping up to the plate, and basically telling HHH that even Hunter gained stardom under Austin's reign in the WWE. Stop kidding ourselves already, and realize Austin was the last great boom in professional wrestling history. Not to mention legends like The Rock, Taker, and HBK splashed in there as well.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Pretty much confirms what I originally thought.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Meltzer's Thoughts on HHH's Promo [Confirms Jericho Not Contacted; Wrestlers Unha*

Its easy to be the so-called "GOAT heel" when you are the only one in the company allowed to cut such worked shoot promos.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Maybe I'm wrong here, but do people really expect Triple H and/or Stephanie to call former WWE wrestlers everytime they mention them in a promo?


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



Jof said:


> He was just playing into the Vanilla Midget theory using their names. Think about it this way, If Vince, Hunter and Steph didn't want bryan to be champion because he is too small, then why did guys like Rey, benoit, Jericho were champions before? I'm sure casuals thought of that. Its just a story, you could nitpick anyway you want.
> 
> The goal is to make Bryan a star. Rest of bullshit doesn't matter, including Lance storm.


1. get off of Nashs insecure d**k

2. they are still dislodging the immersion of the show

3. doesn't matter to who? f**king camels?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Glad I didn't watch this promo, to be honest.


Mister WrestleMania said:


> Maybe I'm wrong here, but do people really expect Triple H and/or Stephanie to call former WWE wrestlers everytime they mention them in a promo?


From the sounds of it, this isn't just a 'mention'. This isn't like when Cena cut that promo about Henry's retirement and namedropped HBK and Edge to get across how bad what he did was. They were used as like, a pivotal part of that promo, and considering that it'd be courtesy to at least give a heads up, especially in an industry like this. Read some wrestler autobiographies, like for example in Bret's he mentioned someone that would cut promos and mention his family without asking him first, and he thought it disrespectful.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

samizayn said:


> Glad I didn't watch this promo, to be honest.
> 
> From the sounds of it, this isn't just a 'mention'. This isn't like when Cena cut that promo about Henry's retirement and namedropped HBK and Edge to get across how bad what he did was. They were used as like, a pivotal part of that promo, and considering that it'd be courtesy to at least give a heads up, especially in an industry like this. Read some wrestler autobiographies, like for example in Bret's he mentioned someone that would cut promos and mention his family without asking him first, and he thought it disrespectful.


I see what you mean. I really do. I just can't see owners of a huge business that are busy 24/7/365 calling guys who aren't even under contract with the company to let them know. Would it be thoughtful of them to do so? Absolutely. But am I surprised that they didn't call, especially in this business? No.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

It would've taken 5 minutes to get some office jabroni to make the call.

It's not like they're short staffed. No excuse really.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Didn't see the promo. Did it happen in the final segment?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

As long as Bryan comes out of this not looking like an idiot or a waste of time, I'm good. Right now though, they're losing control. Devaluing past champs doesn't help in the long haul with the locker room, even if it's a great heel tool. It would also devalue a Bryan victory a little, which I'm sure is the opposite of what they want.

And yes, Bryan should start getting more aggressive, but constantly mocking HHH with the yes chants has been great overall. For the future, Trips needs to go into a "if you want something done right,,," mode and beat Big Show to a pulp. Then Bryan can eventually win over HHH in undisputed fashion.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Just watched it. :lmao 

Triple H with that truth on Bryan.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Just watched it. :lmao
> 
> Triple H with that truth on Bryan.


He buried Punk too by saying he's not a big enough star to face him.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Bryan will face Triple H, and then move on to Cena..Cena is turning heel, they finally decided to do it, so come Royal Rumble and RTWM, the plan is to have a big match with Cena and Bryan..


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

He did? Don't recall that. I do recall..

"Those big stars, also want to fight big stars."

*Looks at Punk's programs for this year.

unk


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

Best promo of the year


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Don't make this Bryan v Punk. Keep that in the ratings thread.


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> HHH is even getting wrestling reporters to hate him. This is why HHH is the best heel of all time. As for Jericho he knows HHH is playing a heel character and is saying that to get heat. Jericho doesnt care. This promo is not gonna stop Jericho from coming back


:lol at the HHH praise. Hes a huge flop as a heel because his job is to "make" someone a star and hes failed disastrously. Only thing hes done this past decade is demean everyone's accomplishments to try to make himself look good as if we all dont already know hes only been pushed so much because of his marriage. HHH is such a great heel yet ratings and buyrates have fallen under his reign of terror. Even in 2002 he was still behind Rock, Hogan, and Austin in the pecking order when he was getting a monster push to be the next big time face like those guys, it didnt work. Its clear he still butthurt that nobody sees him in the same league of Hogan, Austin, and Rock so he takes it out on the current roster.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Great Gatsby said:


> :lol at the HHH praise. Hes a huge flop as a heel because his job is to "make" someone a star and hes failed disastrously. Only thing hes done this past decade is demean everyone's accomplishments to try to make himself look good as if we all dont already know hes only been pushed so much because of his marriage. HHH is such a great heel yet ratings and buyrates have fallen under his reign of terror. Even in 2002 he was still behind Rock, Hogan, and Austin in the pecking order when he was getting a monster push to be the next big time face like those guys, it didnt work. Its clear he still butthurt that nobody sees him in the same league of Hogan, Austin, and Rock so he takes it out on the current roster.


He never said he was at the same level as those guys, all he said was he faced those guys. HHH got to where he is at because he earned it. He become a main eventer well before he started dating Stephanie. HHH is the GOAT heel. He is getting reporters who know WWE is kayfabe to hate him. He is the best in the world at getting people to hate him. This makes him the GOAT heel. And DB is going to benefit some much from this after he beats HHH once and for all when that happens (hopefully at WM). This is the biggest thing to happen to Bryan. And this is the last time im hearing from you. You're going on my ignore list because im tried of saying the same thing to you over and over again


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

yeah, the only thing that can correct this is Triple H losing to Bryan....if that happens, it makes Bryan the guy and they can turn Cena heel and make fucking tons upon tons of business that way. holy shit, those two back to back feuds alone would make Bryan their primary money maker.


----------



## Rasslin_fan (Apr 26, 2013)

Meltzer: I actually talked to a lot of people, and got a lot of emails from people about that thing on Monday night.

Alvarez: The Jericho thing?

Meltzer: Now that the smoke has cleared, [here are] just a few things on that. This really occurred to me last night when I was writing the Observer up on the Triple H thing, and I was actually, like, reading my notes. That actually was one of the dumbest promos I think I've ever...I can't say dumbest, but it's one of the dumbest promos from a smart person that I've ever seen. I mean, in a sense what Triple H did was, he basically told the entire roster that "none of you are stars"; he told the fans, more importantly, that none of the entire roster are stars. The only stars are the guys who don't wrestle anymore. And that winning the championship, which, you know, should be the goal, or even making it into the WWE Hall of Fame, means nothing because you're not really a top guy.

The other thing is that none of those three guys [Jericho, Edge, & RVD] were contacted ahead of time. So if it was an angle, or meant to be an angle, it was a very unprofessional angle. Because if you're gonna do that, you're gonna tell the guy ahead of time.

Alvarez: Especially if you're shooting an angle with three guys that are not currently under contract. This would be a foolish angle to shoot without alerting them.

Meltzer: The other thing is with the Jericho thing. When he tweeted that he "doesn't care anymore", you know, like "ah, it's no big deal." That says that the earlier tweets were in fact a shoot, and not a work. Because if they were a work, he'd keep the work up!

Alvarez: Well, he did two tweets Monday night. One of them was the tweet that said "goodbye WWE" and that one, he took down the next morning.

Meltzer: Right, I think that he figured "that's a little too harsh."

Alvarez: Seems like an odd thing to do if it's all an angle.

Meltzer: No, well clearly from the Jericho standpoint...I mean I can tell you with 100% certainty with the Jericho situation, that it was not an angle. As far as can it turn into an angle? It's possible.

The dumbest of all is that by Randy Orton wrestling Daniel Bryan, tells you that Randy Orton isn't even that big of a star, because none of the big stars would waste their time with Daniel Bryan. 

Alvarez: That's right.

Meltzer: And even if Daniel Bryan wins the championship, he didn't accomplish anything, because winning the championship isn't even a big deal because in fact, Jericho, Edge, and RVD have all at one point held that championship. And none of them are big stars!

As far as the talent in the dressing room -- the reaction that I got from a couple of people, was basically that they all thought that the interview was counter-productive. They all felt that Triple H, while he will say "well, I was only working", those were his true thoughts on those guys, and it didn't make people very happy overall. But what are you gonna do?

Meltzer: I asked about the scripting of it, and I didn't get a clear answer as to what was and wasn't scripted, past the point that "Triple H felt very passionately about what he said." So as far as the format of what it was -- whether he wrote the actual words or not -- he wrote the ideas. The point is, that it was not a script-writer writing all of these things. And I knew it wouldn't be. You know, just going "here say this" and then he'd look at it and go "ah, I don't know if this is a good idea" and Vince goes "ah, just say it anyway!" No, it was him.

[Meltzer & Alvarez talk about the contract situations of the three guys, and they confirm that there was behind the scenes heat with Edge for not signing a contract they wanted him to sign.] 



Dem poor HHH marks are so blind

:ti


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> He never said he was at the same level as those guys, all he said was he faced those guys. HHH got to where he is at because he earned it. He become a main eventer well before he started dating Stephanie. HHH is the GOAT heel. He is getting reporters who know WWE is kayfabe to hate him. He is the best in the world at getting people to hate him. This makes him the GOAT heel. And DB is going to benefit some much from this after he beats HHH once and for all when that happens (hopefully at WM). This is the biggest thing to happen to Bryan. And this is the last time im hearing from you. You're going on my ignore list because im tried of saying the same thing to you over and over again


:lmao WWE propaganda at it's finest.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

#Mark said:


> :lmao WWE propaganda at it's finest.


I know smarks who act as WWE Apologist are the new trend on the interwebs these days it's very cute.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

#Mark said:


> He buried Punk too by saying he's not a big enough star to face him.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

ShiftyLWO said:


> Best promo of the year


Not sure, I'd put a couple of Great Khali's promos above that one.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I think it's fantastic that in 2013 long after kayfabe was declared dead that a legend in the business can get so much legitimate heat, my hats off to him.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

actually he already faced Punk two years ago, so I guess he considers Punk a star. Oh and Jericho obviously, so it wasn't that much of an insult to Jericho after all.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

HHH is a fucking joke


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

no worries, RTWM will be bad ass..right now its just blah, but it'll get better.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

SerapisLiber said:


>


and what does that say. He lost to triple h


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Wild Honey Pie > A day in the life
> 
> WWWYKI
> 
> Also, Grrrrrrrr Triple H suxx Grrrrrrr.


This and I liked your post the most because it had something not triple h related or predictable.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao at people complaining about Triple H being heel, that's really means he's the greatest heel of all time.


----------



## Rasslin_fan (Apr 26, 2013)

LilOlMe said:


> From the October 23, 2013 _Wrestling Observer_ Radio show.
> 
> Typed it up:





A PG Attitude said:


> I think it's fantastic that in 2013 long after kayfabe was declared dead that a legend in the business can get so much legitimate heat, my hats off to him.


Ha. Anybody in HHH's position would be getting heat for it. Could you imagine if they threw the scripts out and let the boys backstage have their free say to Paul Levesque on Live TV? ......Without any backstage heat or repercussion? HHH would get demolished.

I also find it hilarious how after CM Punk's pipebomb, HHH is now on TV with so much non-kayfabe spotlight on him. I suppose 10 years from now we'll have to hear about how HHH created the reality era too :no: 

HHH is such a dickrider. 

He wouldn't be where he is right now 10-24-13 without his relationship to the McMahons.


----------



## Rasslin_fan (Apr 26, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> :lmao at people complaining about Triple H being heel, that's really means he's the greatest heel of all time.


X-Pac heat!

:ti


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> He never said he was at the same level as those guys, all he said was he faced those guys.


By saying Edge, Y2J, RVD were never "the one" insinuates that he was which is the furthest thing from reality. 



Stone Hot said:


> HHH got to where he is at because he earned it. He become a main eventer well before he started dating Stephanie.


Anyone who thinks he wouldve gotten this superman push for over a decade without his marriage is insane. 



Stone Hot said:


> HHH is the GOAT heel.


He was only the top heel whenever Austin and Rock were faces, everytime either one of those guys were heels they easily took his spot as the top heel so while hes a great heel hes not even over those two at being a heel imo. 



Stone Hot said:


> He is getting reporters who know WWE is kayfabe to hate him. He is the best in the world at getting people to hate him. This makes him the GOAT heel.


HHH isnt getting that good kayfabe heat, he gets that legit real life heat which isnt good. Imagine if Rock came back and said Cena isnt worthy of facing him because he faced the two biggest stars ever in Hogan and Austin and hes nowhere near that level. People who go ape shit and claim hes burying Cena, the roster, and the entire company. HHH actually believes what hes said about those guys which is why its so sad.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Great Gatsby said:


> :lol at the HHH praise. Hes a huge flop as a heel because his job is to "make" someone a star and hes failed disastrously. Only thing hes done this past decade is demean everyone's accomplishments to try to make himself look good as if we all dont already know hes only been pushed so much because of his marriage. HHH is such a great heel yet ratings and buyrates have fallen under his reign of terror. Even in 2002 he was still behind Rock, Hogan, and Austin in the pecking order when he was getting a monster push to be the next big time face like those guys, it didnt work. Its clear he still butthurt that nobody sees him in the same league of Hogan, Austin, and Rock so he takes it out on the current roster.


Didn't HHH strongly help "make" Batista?


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

From today [October 24, 2013] _Wrestling Observer_ Radio:



> *Alvarez*: What do you think of Triple H's promo on RAW?
> 
> *Martin*: [Laughs] I think that the point has pretty well been exhausted. I think that Dave [Meltzer], amongst others, really nailed it. I agree with the general sentiment. I thought it was a ridiculous, ridiculous, thing to say on your television show, and very counter-productive in a number of different ways. And I think sort of telling of Triple H's psyche. And it's been something that he's done for years, and years, and years. And I've defended him in certain realms, and in certain ways, in terms of some of the things he's done. But he does clearly have a big issue with this. When you put him in front of a camera, he's out to bury people.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rasslin_fan (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer's Thoughts on HHH's Promo [Confirms Jericho Not Contacted; Wrestlers Unha*



Mister WrestleMania said:


> Maybe I'm wrong here, but do people really expect Triple H and/or Stephanie to call former WWE wrestlers everytime they mention them in a promo?


He has no problem pulling the cell out of his pocket to text HBK for every other one of his feuds .....



Stone Hot said:


> HHH is even getting wrestling reporters to hate him. This is why HHH is the best heel of all time. As for Jericho he knows HHH is playing a heel character and is saying that to get heat. Jericho doesnt care. This promo is not gonna stop Jericho from coming back


:ti 

Let's try more like HHH is getting called out on his bullshit booking just to get himself over! 

Bryan just beat the fucking face of WWE and in comes HHH to swoop all his momentum & spotlight.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Rasslin_fan said:


> He wouldn't be where he is right now 10-24-13 without his relationship to the McMahons.


as good as he is, it's totally true. marrying steph was a career move.


----------



## Rasslin_fan (Apr 26, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Didn't HHH strongly help "make" Batista?


Batista's off in Hollywood. He has that look to him. He would've gotten over regardless if he ever met HHH or not and HHH knows that.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Lol triple h you never stop to prove me wrong. 

Talking down 2 other multi time world champions and for what exact purpose? 

Lmao at the hhh marks.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

People criticizing HHH really need to look up things Hollywood Hogan use to say. Grow a pair and understand that he's building himself up to be brought down. People whine and b**** about having weak heels and when a strong heel presents himself well he's too mean and he's burying opponents because he's not kissing their ***.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

GillbergReturns said:


> People criticizing HHH really need to look up things Hollywood Hogan use to say. Grow a pair and understand that he's building himself up to be brought down. People whine and b**** about having weak heels and when a strong heel presents himself well he's too mean and he's burying opponents because he's not kissing their ***.


*There other, more intelligent, ways to do that however. He didn't have to bury the entire roster to do it.*


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

I'm not a big HHH fan but I'm pretty sure the guy said it as a way to get heat, nowadays it's VERY difficult for certain guys to legit gain heat as most fans are much smarter than they were 20 years ago. Because of this you have to blur the lines, like the CM Punk thing with Paul Bearer dying, just because Punk was insensitive doesn't mean he's that way in real life, and the uproar generated from this whole ordeal is a lot stronger because HHH knows how to piss smarks off.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

and because of that line, how much do you want to bet that when the HHH/Bryan feud starts the ratings will come pouring in and the buyrates for Survivor Series, TLC, Rumble, whenever that epic match takes place, will be through the roof because if Triple H keeps pissing off people they're going to want to pay to see him get his ass handed to him with a running knee to the face. Brilliant strategy.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

I'd really like for someone to address the question of what the hell does that promo (from a positive standpoint) do for Orton and Bryan going into the PPV on Sunday? What does that whole promo say for Orton? How the hell does that build up Orton as one of your top heels? 

There was no thought _at all_ given to that. Why is one of your top heels a complete afterthought to the way you're framing the story? Going straight into a PPV, no less. 

Shouldn't your objective be to put him over? Shouldn't you be trying to build as many stars as possible?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

DarkStark said:


> *There other, more intelligent, ways to do that however. He didn't have to bury the entire roster to do it.*


Tell me what Hollywood Hogan said when he turned heel? Does this ring a bell. Turner promised me movies, money, world caliber talent. I'm bored. That's running down everyone on the roster.

He's playing a character not giving his true feelings and maybe that's the problem. The reality era is so dumb the second someone criticizes someone with something remotely true people whine they're being buried.

Here's what Hogan said about Rock. He's a flash in the pan and not on my level. He never tried to make Rock look worthy to face him. That really shouldn't be his job either because he's the delusional heel.


----------



## Rasslin_fan (Apr 26, 2013)

HHH basically saying he's the only star on the roster only PROVED JIM CORNETTE RIGHT! HHH clearly books himself special for the past 15 years.


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Didn't HHH strongly help "make" Batista?


Yes and no. Imo he put him over so he can say he "made" someone just so he cant get the stigma that HBK and Stephanie made him. I love Batista but he didnt really get a big push, he did for like a year then it slowed down a lot. He didnt even win the WWE title for years after he won the HWC title fpalm 



Rasslin_fan said:


> Bryan just beat the fucking face of WWE and in comes HHH to swoop all his momentum & spotlight.


This. HHH saying he only faces stars buries everyone. That makes Orton look like shit even more than the storyline and it makes Cena look like shit. Only person this entire storyline made look strong it HHH while everyone else has looked weak 



Jingoro said:


> as good as he is, it's totally true. marrying steph was a career move.


Yup. Anyone who thinks he wouldve gotten such a enormous push over a decade without his marriage is a mark for him. 



GillbergReturns said:


> People criticizing HHH really need to look up things Hollywood Hogan use to say. Grow a pair and understand that he's building himself up to be brought down. People whine and b**** about having weak heels and when a strong heel presents himself well he's too mean and he's burying opponents because he's not kissing their ***.


Thing is Hogan is the biggest star in history while HHH isnt even top tier. Hogan also lost a lot despite all the bullshit accusations he doesnt job


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

markedfordeath said:


> yeah,* the only thing that can correct this is Triple H losing to Bryan.*...if that happens, it makes Bryan the guy and they can turn Cena heel and make fucking tons upon tons of business that way. holy shit, those two back to back feuds alone would make Bryan their primary money maker.


Thats whats gonna happen IDK why some of you cant see that


----------



## Rasslin_fan (Apr 26, 2013)

The Great Gatsby said:


> This. HHH saying he only faces stars buries everyone. That makes Orton look like shit even more than the storyline and it makes Cena look like shit. Only person this entire storyline made look strong it HHH while everyone else has looked weak



It just proves what Jim Cornette said about him is true: 

"There's guys who draw, then there's HHH, a guy who works with draws".


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

xD7oom said:


> :lmao at people complaining about Triple H being heel, that's really means he's the greatest heel of all time.


Yep he is doing his job as a heel and its working.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

read what Joey Styles said about the storyline, I tend to agree now, Styles knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Meltzer's Thoughts on HHH's Promo [Confirms Jericho Not Contacted; Wrestlers Unha*



Rasslin_fan said:


> He has no problem pulling the cell out of his pocket to text HBK for every other one of his feuds .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope he is the best heel in the company and is the most talked about person in wwe this week. Congrats all HHH wins


----------



## Rasslin_fan (Apr 26, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Yep he is doing his job as a heel and its working.


X-Pac heat !!!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> and because of that line, how much do you want to bet that when the HHH/Bryan feud starts the ratings will come pouring in and the buyrates for Survivor Series, TLC, Rumble, whenever that epic match takes place, will be through the roof because if Triple H keeps pissing off people they're going to want to pay to see him get his ass handed to him with a running knee to the face. Brilliant strategy.


Yesterday, you were complaining that Hunter was pure evil and that the WWE fucked up royally with Bryan. You were on the verge of tears, whining about how unfair it is that Bryan isn't getting MORE and how he needs the Rumble, right after saying the WWE sucks because Bryan isn't being glorified to the insane degree you want.

And now today, you're praising them and saying this story is great and that Hunter is a genius for saying this because it automatically means he's going to give you what you want.

Bi-polar much? I've never seen someone flip flop from hating the product to loving it so quickly or often. Its like as soon as the slightest thing goes against Bryan, you freak out and start proclaiming the apocalypse and calling for the most ridiculous things to happen to, in your mind, make it up to Bryan, and then someone level headed says something and you're suddenly all optimistic and loving things again. Get some medication, already.


----------



## Rasslin_fan (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer's Thoughts on HHH's Promo [Confirms Jericho Not Contacted; Wrestlers Unha*



Stone Hot said:


> nope he is the best heel in the company and is the most talked about person in wwe this week. Congrats all HHH wins


Nope, he just can say whatever he wants without any backstage repercussion or consequence, while others on the roster are constantly worried about getting backstage heat and their push or turn in line derailed. 
X-PAC HEAT!!!:clap


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

The Great Gatsby said:


> Yes and no. Imo he put him over so he can say he "made" someone just so he cant get the stigma that HBK and Stephanie made him. I love Batista but he didnt really get a big push, he did for like a year then it slowed down a lot. He didnt even win the WWE title for years after he won the HWC title fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irrelevant. He married Steph so get over it. I love how everyone feels if they just bring that up maybe they'll get a few points on him. It's been said about a thousand times now and it never pans out for them. Facts are facts he is married into the company and that elevates his legacy.

I can tell you this much he will lose to Bryan so just understand he's playing character and quite frankly I love delusional heels who think they're bigger than everyone else around them.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Rasslin_fan said:


> X-Pac heat !!!


No this is HHH heat its far behind xpac heat now cuz HHH is getting reporters to hate him now


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

GillbergReturns said:


> Tell me what Hollywood Hogan said when he turned heel? Does this ring a bell. Turner promised me movies, money, world caliber talent. I'm bored. That's running down everyone on the roster.
> 
> He's playing a character not giving his true feelings and maybe that's the problem. The reality era is so dumb the second someone criticizes someone with something remotely true people whine they're being buried.
> 
> Here's what Hogan said about Rock. He's a flash in the pan and not on my level. He never tried to make Rock look worthy to face him. That really shouldn't be his job either because he's the delusional heel.


*So you're telling me that not only was it stupid and unintelligent and lacks any cognizant imagination but it was also unoriginal. Okay. 

I agree. *


----------



## Rasslin_fan (Apr 26, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> No this is HHH heat its far behind xpac heat now cuz HHH is getting reporters to hate him now


None of the journalists said they hated him. Now you're just pulling shit out your sstink ass crack.

They're calling him out on his bullshit of burying people. 

WHERE IS HHH'S TALENT supposedly in this angle ???????

He's using his backstage position to bury other superstars...... And that makes you consider him GREAT ?????? 

:lmao

Like seriously, where is his talent ?????

Could you imagine if HHH was working for Ted Turner- a HEEL ERIC BISCHOFF rubbing it in HHH's BIG NOSE how much he lacks TALENT and the roles were reversed :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

DarkStark said:


> *So you're telling me that not only was it stupid and unintelligent and lacks any cognizant imagination but it was also unoriginal. Okay.
> 
> I agree. *


Yeah that's what I said. Going down the path of the greatest heel ever is stupid and unintelligent. All storylines are copied in some way it's 2013 everything has been done.

It's only stupid if Bryan doesn't go over HHH. HHH really shouldn't be kissing anyone's *** right now. He's playing the role beautifully and should get even better once the actual face of the company comes around.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Triple H made the correct decision. And I say that because we live in a day and age where the only thing that seems to work and turn heads these days are worked shoot concepts. This seems to be the only way to be a true Heel to IWC fans, and the casual fans sense the realness in the promo, as well. It adds for a more intense feud. At the end of the day, there is nothing about what Triple H said about Jericho, Edge, Bryan, RVD, etc. that is untrue. If they would have been pushed as the face of the company in their past or current characters during the Monday Night Wars, WWE would have folded.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Any of you listen to the Steve Austin podcast? Well, about a month ago Austin had Lawler as his guest and they were discussing who their favorite promo guys are in wrestling history. Both agreed that a promos fundamental job is to sell the match by building both the guy cutting the promo and his opponent up. Lawler talked about how he would never verbally cut his opponent down because if he ends up losing to him they both look weak. This is an age old concept in wrestling. So why are some of you excusing Triple H's behavior? He didn't only make Bryan look weak, he also made the entire roster look weak and he also made some of the biggest stars of this decade look weak (Jericho, Edge, Van Dam). It was a dumb promo that served more harm than good.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

The only thing I criticize HHH on is if you're going to name drop on a legend you got to run it by them. It's unprofessional to take digs on RVD, Edge, and Jericho without talking to them about first.

I don't care if he's "burying" the roster. The whole point of this storyline is to elevate Bryan and the best way to do that is to take down a delusional HHH.


----------



## Rasslin_fan (Apr 26, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Triple H made the correct decision. And I say that because we live in a day and age where the only thing that seems to work and turn heads these days are worked shoot concepts. This seems to be the only way to be a true Heel to IWC fans, and the casual fans sense the realness in the promo, as well. It adds for a more intense feud. At the end of the day, *there is nothing about what Triple H said about Jericho, Edge, Bryan, RVD, etc. that is untrue. If they would have been pushed as the face of the company in their past or current characters during the Monday Night Wars, WWE would have folded.*


It would've been the same regardless. The Rock and Steve Austin saved the WWE. Quit acting like HHH is on the same level as them.

Just like Jericho stated, HHH was never that one either.

However..... HHH was booked like he was that one for the past decade or more though ..... Hmmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Rasslin_fan said:


> None of the journalists said they hated him. Now you're just pulling shit out your sstink ass crack.
> 
> They're calling him out on his bullshit of burying people.
> 
> ...


HHH was always around he never left unlike those top guys. HHH as more talent in his finger then you have in your whole life. HHH wasn't named wrestler of the decade because he didnt have talent. He is a master of the ring and is going to shoot DB to super stardom


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Rasslin_fan said:


> It would've been the same regardless. The Rock and Steve Austin saved the WWE. Quit acting like HHH is on the same level as them.


I didnt say he was all I said was those guys didnt help WWE they were never the guy. All HHH said was he wrestled the GUYS not that he was the guy


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Bryan going over HHH is all fine and dandy, and should happen but there are better ways to set that up than burying the entire roster and your Hall of Fame. It really makes no sense. *


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

#Mark said:


> Any of you listen to the Steve Austin podcast? Well, about a month ago Austin had Lawler as his guest and they were discussing who their favorite promo guys are in wrestling history. Both agreed that a promos fundamental job is to sell the match by building both the guy cutting the promo and his opponent up. Lawler talked about how he would never verbally cut his opponent down because if he ends up losing to him they both look weak. This is an age old concept in wrestling. So why are some of you excusing Triple H's behavior? He didn't only make Bryan look weak, he also made the entire roster look weak and he also made some of the biggest stars of this decade look weak (Jericho, Edge, Van Dam). It was a dumb promo that served more harm than good.


But HHH will be losing to DB in the end HHH himself will look weak for saying that not Bryan


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

#Mark said:


> Any of you listen to the Steve Austin podcast? Well, about a month ago Austin had Lawler as his guest and they were discussing who their favorite promo guys are in wrestling history. Both agreed that a promos fundamental job is to sell the match by building both the guy cutting the promo and his opponent up. Lawler talked about how he would never verbally cut his opponent down because if he ends up losing to him they both look weak. This is an age old concept in wrestling. So why are some of you excusing Triple H's behavior? He didn't only make Bryan look weak, he also made the entire roster look weak and some of the biggest stars of this decade look weak (Jericho, Edge, Van Dam). It was a dumb promo that served more harm than good.


That's one way to look at it but then you have someone like Hogan who did nothing but run the guy down and the whole point of that was to make himself look more delusional that way when he finally loses it's that much more special.

He's falsely building himself up so when he gets knocked down it's a bigger moment. I really don't get why people are upset. I thought it was awesome when he told him you don't get I don't work with guys like you. We all know they're building a match down the road.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

God, some of you people are really overreacting.

To me, Hunter is a babyface because he had the stones to verbally point out major problems with this company that everyone already knows exist. Orton and Bryan aren't mega stars that can carry the company? Wow, I'm shocked. They don't want a 5'8, ugly little man representing their corporate image? I wouldn't either. Edge, Jericho and RVD weren't #1 guys in the company? They weren't, its the truth. There are no stars on the full time roster outside of Cena? That's not really new news, Cena is by far the biggest name they've got. Ask a random person on the street who Hulk Hogan is and they'd know. Ask them who Cena is and they might know. Ask them who Daniel Bryan is and they'd say "who?" Its the truth, there are really no real stars on the roster. Why is it Hunter's fault for pointing it out? Because he has to protect kayfabe? That ship has sailed a LONG time ago. Punk's entire character is like this rebellious kayfabe breaker. I legitimately wonder how many people here had a problem when he called Del Rio boring and said nobody wanted to watch him? 

Not to mention that whenever people complain about what happens on the show, you've immediately got other wrestlers and WWE personnel on twitter saying shit like "guys, relax, its just entertainment!" Translation: THIS ISN'T FUCKING REAL. They have to remind people that its just a show and not to take it so seriously, which breaks kayfabe. 

And to top it all off, people here are pissing themselves because Hunter put himself over and made Daniel Bryan look like a chump (which IMO he does nicely himself with his awful look and bleh mic skills, but I digress) because he said he's not a star. Yet where was this shit storm in the summer when Vince was out there EVERY WEEK telling the audience that Daniel Bryan is a joke? "Daniel Bryan looks like a troll, he's got this disgusting beard that smells like a compost heap and he has the physique of a toothpick. I'd rather he explode into particles than be WWE champion because he'd be an embarrassment to the company." That promo was pretty well repeated each of the 4 weeks for the Summerslam build, with Vince running Bryan down and reinforcing to the audience that nobody should view him as a serious challenger because he would make the company a laughing stock if he was a representative. So...what, THAT isn't harmful, but this Triple H comment is? And now people think Vince is going to come back to SUPPORT Bryan? Good thing you people don't run the company, they'd be out of business in a month.

The WWE dips into reality a fair amount, but this comment is the one that went too far...bullshit. Either you break kayfabe or you NEVER break kayfabe. They do, and they've done it way worse than this, so I don't get why people are so bent out of shape. Hunter said it to beef up his heel persona and at the same time, ran down a guy he doesn't like in story. That's...kind of how it would work in real life. If a real feud between two people occurred, this is probably how it would play out. "Fight you? What the hell for? I'm already better than you, why should I waste my time on a person who is a nobody?" Example-at the 2000 Royal Rumble, Rock says in a promo that he's worried about 2 guys in particular eliminating him-Headbanger Mosh and Crash Holly. When asked if he was worried about Big Show, with whom he was feuding, Rock pretty much said "Big Show? Why should I be worried about that sack of crap?" Its called shit talking, and once upon a time it USED to help elevate feuds. Now, in today's sickening, sterile WWE, nobody can have their feelings hurt, so this is off limits. Pathetic.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

you know I just realized something. The Undertaker is on the same level as HHH. All you say HHH was never on the same level as Austin, Rock, Cena but neither was the Undertaker. Undertaker was never the GUY he was just there like HHH. So Undertaker and HHH are defiantly on the same level


----------



## Rasslin_fan (Apr 26, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> HHH was always around he never left unlike those top guys. HHH as more talent in his finger then you have in your whole life. HHH wasn't named wrestler of the decade because he didnt have talent. He is a master of the ring and is going to shoot DB to super stardom


HHH a Master of the ring ???

:ti


Stone Hot said:


> I didnt say he was all I said was those guys didnt help WWE they were never the guy. All HHH said was he wrestled the GUYS not that he was the guy


He was implying he was on their level, when he's not. Don't play dumb.


----------



## Rasslin_fan (Apr 26, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> you know I just realized something. The Undertaker is on the same level as HHH. All you say HHH was never on the same level as Austin, Rock, Cena but neither was the Undertaker. Undertaker was never the GUY he was just there like HHH. So Undertaker and HHH are defiantly on the same level


Stop dragging other superstars down just to feel better about HHH. The Undertaker >>>>>!

Picture little Paul Levesque trying to pull that WORKED SHOOT on Taker....... 

:ti


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> God, some of you people are really overreacting.
> 
> To me, Hunter is a babyface because he had the stones to verbally point out major problems with this company that everyone already knows exist. Orton and Bryan aren't mega stars that can carry the company? Wow, I'm shocked. They don't want a 5'8, ugly little man representing their corporate image? I wouldn't either. Edge, Jericho and RVD weren't #1 guys in the company? They weren't, its the truth. There are no stars on the full time roster outside of Cena? That's not really new news, Cena is by far the biggest name they've got. Ask a random person on the street who Hulk Hogan is and they'd know. Ask them who Cena is and they might know. Ask them who Daniel Bryan is and they'd say "who?" Its the truth, there are really no real stars on the roster. Why is it Hunter's fault for pointing it out? Because he has to protect kayfabe? That ship has sailed a LONG time ago. Punk's entire character is like this rebellious kayfabe breaker. I legitimately wonder how many people here had a problem when he called Del Rio boring and said nobody wanted to watch him?
> 
> ...


:clap well said my friend well said. Thank you :clap


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Rasslin_fan said:


> Stop dragging other superstars down just to feel better about HHH. The Undertaker >>>>>!
> 
> Picture little Paul Levesque trying to pull that WORKED SHOOT on Taker.......
> 
> :ti


Hey its the truth they are on the same level. now im done talking to a retard like yourself


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh and for the record, here's an example of how things once were:






:HHH : The fact of the matter is, Rock...not only are you not in my league...pal, you can't even hold my jock!

:rock : Seeing as the Rock was not done speaking, you should know your role AND SHUT YOUR MOUTH!



Oh look, Hunter is saying someone is beneath him, is inferior, and isn't even good enough to hold his jock strap. In other words, he's verbally running them down to not look like a threat and claiming they aren't on his level. The response? Suck it up and insult him back even harsher to show you've got some balls.

Today, people would hear that line and cry that Hunter buried Rock.


----------



## Rasslin_fan (Apr 26, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Hey its the truth they are on the same level. now im done talking to a retard like yourself


No it's not the truth.

The Undertaker has been over all these years.

HHH has been pushed all these years!!

HHH gets "PLEASE RETIRE" chants as a face. Because the fans know he takes advantage of his backstage pull. That's XPAC HEAT :lmao

Huge difference !!!!

Can't debate cause you know it's true... Poor you! :lmao


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

DarkStark said:


> *Bryan going over HHH is all fine and dandy, and should happen but there are better ways to set that up than burying the entire roster and your Hall of Fame. It really makes no sense. *


I know. It's like, first of all, Bryan was already put over. He pinned the biggest star of the past eight years or so, cleanly, on the second biggest PPV in the WWE.

The notion that the great HHH has to get involved, and bless Bryan with a put over, is faulty logic in the first place.

He was over as fuck at the time, and didn't need any derailing.

Secondly, stars have been made many, many, times over the past 30 years, without all of this happening. Without rosters being buried, and without the star's negative attributes being the entire focus (this is not an HHH problem, it's a problem with the way this whole storyline has been mishandled). Suddenly we switch up the way stars are made, for what purpose? So that the heel (an aging, not even fully active, heel) can get his continuous shine? 

It'll be nice when HHH puts Bryan over, but it's not like H's actions were what was needed to put him over big time. He was already there, and the WWE has a pretty time-tested tradition for building stars.

What does that say for the storylines going on in the interim?




KO Bossy said:


> Oh look, Hunter is saying someone is beneath him, is inferior, and isn't even good enough to hold his jock strap. In other words, he's verbally running them down to not look like a threat and claiming they aren't on his level. The response? Suck it up and insult him back even harsher to show you've got some balls.


Uh, yeah, that would be great. But the faces are completely emasculated, which shows you how shoddy the writing and approach is. 

It's so shoddy that it's making the heel main-eventing _this coming_ PPV look like a bitch.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

LilOlMe said:


> Uh, yeah, that would be great. But the faces are completely emasculated, which shows you how shoddy the writing and approach is.
> 
> It's so shoddy that it's making the heel main-eventing _this coming_ PPV look like a bitch.


Isn't it the JOB of the heel to emasculate the babyfaces? You know, humiliate them, torture them psychologically, make them doubt their abilities so the heel can end up winning? 

And its not Triple H's fault that the writers and bookers have made Orton look like a chump, what with having Bryan kick his ass AND beat him cleanly.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Oh and for the record, here's an example of how things once were:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last monday Triple H essentially said the entire roster has no stars, that the company would have folded if three surefire hall of famers were top guys, and that Daniel Bryan is a prelim talent at best that won't ever be able to amount to anything. The promo from the AE that you mentioned was all in the realms of kayfabe. It wasn't about drawing or anything of that nature, the promos message was simply I'm better than you.. All Triple H had to say last monday was something to that effect. The crux of his promo should have been "Randy Orton is better than you and he's gonna beat you this Sunday". Instead, the promo served to completely undermine Orton, Bryan and the entire roster.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Isn't it the JOB of the heel to emasculate the babyfaces? You know, humiliate them, torture them psychologically, make them doubt their abilities so the heel can end up winning?
> 
> And its not Triple H's fault that the writers and bookers have made Orton look like a chump, what with having Bryan kick his ass AND beat him cleanly.


No. I don't recall Hogan, Warrior, Hart, Austin, etc. ever coming off as emasculated. 

Vince has had a playbook that he's followed for decades, until monster heel son in law came along.

As for the latter part of your post, I agree. The writing has been shit. I'm criticizing this angle from all around. Sucks, because when it first started, I thought it had the potential to really be something special. I still believe that it can be righted in some ways but so much good potential has been lost in the meantime, imo.


----------



## Rasslin_fan (Apr 26, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Isn't it the JOB of the heel to emasculate the babyfaces? You know, humiliate them, torture them psychologically, make them doubt their abilities so the heel can end up winning?
> 
> *And its not Triple H's fault that the writers and bookers have made Orton look like a chump, what with having Bryan kick his ass AND beat him cleanly.*


But it's not fair to everyone on the roster that they all get scripted and limited say with their promos, but HHH can come out and say whatever he wants, simply because he's married to a McMahon.

Once again, HHH is getting special & protected booking due to his relationship with Stephanie.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> WTF?? He just posted this on his Twitter:
> 
> I don't think he's trolling by talking about TNA, and promote the company.


What? he can't call a good show a good show when he sees it?



CM12Punk said:


> Orton/Bryan without the involvement of HHH and the Authority as you can see stunk. That's my point. Those two feuding together alone wouldn't be good TV and have Bryan just ending up like CM Punk.


No, the whole point of having Bryan/Orton go at it, and get the main spotlight without HHH/Cena as a bigger focus, is so Bryan doesn't end up like Punk. Where he is wrestling in the midcard as WWE champion, and being overshadowed by Cena.

We want Bryan to be the mainevent, as the main focus of the show, not fucking HHH.



Stone Hot said:


> you know I just realized something. The Undertaker is on the same level as HHH. All you say HHH was never on the same level as Austin, Rock, Cena but neither was the Undertaker. Undertaker was never the GUY he was just there like HHH. So Undertaker and HHH are defiantly on the same level


First off, Cena isn't on the same level as Taker, let alone Rock/Austin.

Niether is HHH. Taker's legacy is much better than HHH's, and that's without the WWE pushing him down our throats, and having revisionist history about his career like they do with HHH.

I saw someone else say earlier that everyone complaining about him just shows he's a good heel.

No it doesn't, we aren't complaining because of his heel antics, and because we want to see HHH get his in the end.

We are complaining because we want to see him get the fuck out of the way, get off our TV's and let Bryan have his push without HHH having to come in and ruin it. (even though at this point HHH has destroyed alot of Bryan's momentum)


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Rasslin_fan said:


> But it's not fair to everyone on the roster that they all get scripted and limited say with their promos, but HHH can come out and say whatever he wants, simply because he's married to a McMahon.
> 
> Once again, HHH is getting special & protected booking due to his relationship with Stephanie.


I will agree with this, I am a long time HHH hater, but I will say, the promo was meant to generate a ton of heat and obviously this is leading a to a feud with Bryan beats HHH, so there's no question that he's a top guy. I think in that regard, I'm fine with the promo, as virtually every heel wrestler has run down everyone else and said "I'm the top guy here and nobody else can compete" or something along those lines.

That being said, the feud has made Orton look kinda weak, the corporate lackey thing should've been handled differently, especially once Orton started feuding with the Miz lol.... come on, why bring the Miz into this? In a nut shell they are letting HHH get the real heat, and Orton is just the guy that gets beat up, like Virgil or something. They could rejuvenate Orton as a heel with this angle, but HHH is definitely taking the spot light again.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

there is no such things as 'draws'

its just lies invented by the revisionist liberal media after 9/11

dont any of you read books


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

HHH vs. Jericho would be nice to see at Mania, probably better than their first WM match almost 12 years ago.

Oh, and A Day in the Life IS the best Beatles song.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> What? he can't call a good show a good show when he sees it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But he is not doing that. Only people who think HHH is ruining Bryans push are retarded marks. When everyone clearly knows DB will win in the end against HHH. HHH is a heel and some people may not agree with the things he say but too bad. Bryan is going to be just fine coming out of this. In fact he will be even better once this story is over because he will have that clean victory over HHH something many stars dont get the honor to do


----------



## Rasslin_fan (Apr 26, 2013)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> What? he can't call a good show a good show when he sees it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:clap:clap:clap


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

#Mark said:


> Last monday Triple H essentially said the entire roster has no stars, *that the company would have folded if three surefire hall of famers were top guys, and that Daniel Bryan is a prelim talent at best that won't ever be able to amount to anything*. The promo from the AE that you mentioned was all in the realms of kayfabe. It wasn't about drawing or anything of that nature, the promos message was simply I'm better than you.. All Triple H had to say last monday was something to that effect. The crux of his promo should have been "Randy Orton is better than you and he's gonna beat you this Sunday". Instead, the promo served to completely undermine Orton, Bryan and the entire roster.


Vince said that every single week on the build to Summerslam. "Bryan is embarrassing, Bryan doesn't deserve this, etc." He basically pointed out every single reason why we shouldn't like him. Didn't see anyone complaining then, except me...

Besides, Hunter is right. Besides Cena, who isn't around right now (but will be on Sunday), the roster HAS no stars. A casual person in society may have heard of Cena and probably the part timers like Undertaker and for sure Rock. But Punk? Orton? Bryan? They're nobodies, in name value. That's just the way it is. Everyone already knows it, Hunter is only the first to say it. And considering how often kayfabe gets broken, this wasn't that big, I find.

Furthermore, Bryan ran down Cena on not loving the business and that Cena is just an entertainer, while Bryan himself is a wrestler who would be fighting in armories if fired, while Cena is selfish and would just retire. Those comments break kayfabe, and they can be construed as being unfair. He ripped the Cena character apart and took a dump on him. People called that a masterpiece. Then Hunter shits on Bryan, but this time its a burial because he said Bryan isn't a star. So saying Bryan isn't a star is bad, but saying Cena is only an entertainer who doesn't care about the business and wrestling itself isn't considered a low blow? Or Punk saying Del Rio is boring and nobody wants to watch him? 

You guys really like to flex that ability to pick and choose what is and isn't OK...


----------



## azhkz (Jan 3, 2012)

Triple H is a bigger star than Undertaker and at his worst on par with him. Triple H is a bigger draw, much better on mic, better looks and an equal in ring compared to Taker. 

Taker has his gimmick and a 'kayfabe' streak going with him that's it. He is by far one of the most protected wrestler out there.

Triple H overall win-loss record in career singles matches - 52-53%
Taker overall win-loss record in career singles matches - 75%

Triple H overall win-loss record in the biggest ppv of the year, WrestleMania - Less than 40%
Taker? 100%

Triple H overall win-loss record in all ppv's combined - approximately 55%
Taker? more than 75%

Now do the maths.


----------



## azhkz (Jan 3, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Vince said that every single week on the build to Summerslam. "Bryan is embarrassing, Bryan doesn't deserve this, etc." He basically pointed out every single reason why we shouldn't like him. Didn't see anyone complaining then, except me...
> 
> Besides, Hunter is right. Besides Cena, who isn't around right now (but will be on Sunday), the roster HAS no stars. A casual person in society may have heard of Cena and probably the part timers like Undertaker and for sure Rock. But Punk? Orton? Bryan? They're nobodies, in name value. That's just the way it is. Everyone already knows it, Hunter is only the first to say it. And considering how often kayfabe gets broken, this wasn't that big, I find.
> 
> ...


Good post.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> I saw someone else say earlier that everyone complaining about him just shows he's a good heel.
> 
> No it doesn't, we aren't complaining because of his heel antics, and because we want to see HHH get his in the end.
> 
> We are complaining because we want to see him get the fuck out of the way, get off our TV's and let Bryan have his push without HHH having to come in and ruin it. (even though at this point HHH has destroyed alot of Bryan's momentum)


Yeah...for the 3 weeks between NoC and Battleground, they let Bryan 'have his push' by taking Hunter out of the Bryan/Orton feud completely and letting them two try and carry it. The result was some absolutely wretched television.

Hunter has been by FAR the best thing about this feud. Without his presence and him being a GOAT heel, this Bryan push is going nowhere. When Hunter was gone for those 3 weeks, what happened? We got Bella involvement to start Brie's push for being Bryan's fiancee, Orton and Bryan barely reacted, the story stopped progressing, ratings started tanking, etc. Now Hunter is back and things seem to be at least going somewhere again. That's because Bryan and Orton can't carry this feud themselves while maintaining interest.

Without a Triple H caliber heel to act as the villain for the babyface, nobody will care what the babyface does. Its like Roddy Piper said-"Hulkamania wasn't successful because of Hogan-it was successful because of me. I'm the one who fought Hogan."

So go ahead-take Hunter out. Bryan's rise will be completely forgettable and unimportant, as a result.


----------



## Rasslin_fan (Apr 26, 2013)

azhkz said:


> Triple H is a bigger star than Undertaker and at his worst on par with him. Triple H is a bigger draw, much better on mic, better looks and an equal in ring compared to Taker.
> 
> Taker has his gimmick and a 'kayfabe' streak going with him that's it. He is by far one of the most protected wrestler out there.
> 
> ...


More people know who The Undertaker is before they know who HHH is. 

Undertaker is who he is today because he's been over with the fans.

HHH is who he is today because of backstage politics and who he associates himself with.

Also, you HHH marks need to stop acting pathetic by trying to drag The Undertaker down to HHH's level. I'd be willing to bet money if you asked your favorite wrestler who is more superior between the two, they'd tell you The Undertaker.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

With all these arguing that I have been doing i missed my 4000th post


----------



## azhkz (Jan 3, 2012)

azhkz said:


> Triple H is a bigger star than Undertaker and at his worst on par with him. Triple H is a bigger draw, much better on mic, better looks and an equal in ring compared to Taker.
> 
> Taker has his gimmick and a 'kayfabe' streak going with him that's it. He is by far one of the most protected wrestler out there.
> 
> ...


Oh I forgot, More than half of Triple H overall singles wins both in ppv and non-ppv matches had outside interference with people helping him out. Circa 98-01 and 02-04. Which never made him look Strong. Won the belt, Yes. Multiple times, Yes. But almost all the times with someone's help, didn't helped him or his character as much as it should.

Compare it with Taker, more than 95% of his overall wins is as Clean as it can get.

I have said it before multiple times and I'll say it again, of all the top stars Triple H has the worst win-loss record and add to that in half of the victories which he earned he needed someone's help to do so. Shoved down? Protected? My ass!


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Rasslin_fan said:


> M
> Undertaker is who he is today because he's been over with the fans.
> .


than why has Triple H drawn more if Undertaker is more over with the fans?


----------



## Rasslin_fan (Apr 26, 2013)

Fissiks said:


> than why has Triple H drawn more if Undertaker is more over with the fans?


You mean HHH books himself to consistently work with the top stars and draws  Thoughtso. 

HHH even said so himself this past Monday! 

:ti


----------



## azhkz (Jan 3, 2012)

Fissiks said:


> than why has Triple H drawn more if Undertaker is more over with the fans?


Right. Not only Triple H is a bigger draw but he has sold much, much and much more merchandise than Taker.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Trips got the exact reaction out of that promo that he despire. Perfect heel move. Completely in character yet people take it to heart so hard.


----------



## Rasslin_fan (Apr 26, 2013)

azhkz said:


> Right. Not only Triple H is a bigger draw but he has sold much, much and much more merchandise than Taker.


You mean the DX merchandise where once again HHH has to be associated with someone else  Thoughtso

Oh wait, that someone else is helping HHH out with his feud right now tooooooo!!!!! 

:lmao

Come to think of it, I'd rather watch HBK vs Daniel Bryan at WrestleMania! HHH matches usually are flops :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

look what i really wanna know is, does triple H understand why kids love the great taste of cinnamon toast crunch?


----------



## azhkz (Jan 3, 2012)

Rasslin_fan said:


> You mean the DX merchandise where once again HHH has to be associated with someone else  Thoughtso
> 
> Oh wait, that someone else is helping HHH out with his feud right now tooooooo!!!!!
> 
> ...


Dumbass! Triple H has sold more merchandise in years 99-02 of his own and in years 07-08 with no DX. Ofcourse, DX merch only helped increase the already present gap which was in Triple H favour even more so. And lol at you discarding the DX merch sales. DX was most relevant when Triple H was the Man of that stable. I have not even included Evolution here because you'll start crying even more.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Im willing to bet Triple H and Bryan are friends. The company has always highly praised Bryan, I know this because I did some research today. so everyone can calm down, he might have thought that bad shit about RVD, Edge and Jericho but him and Vince seriously are high on Bryan. like big time, he's the total company guy.


----------



## Rasslin_fan (Apr 26, 2013)

azhkz said:


> Dumbass! Triple H has sold more merchandise in years 99-02 of his own and in years 07-08 with no DX. Ofcourse, DX merch only helped increase the already present gap which was in Triple H favour even more so. And lol at you discarding the DX merch sales. DX was most relevant when Triple H was the Man of that stable. I have not even included Evolution here because you'll start crying even more.


You're the one who is angrily calling people names, but I'm the one who is crying??? 

:lmao 

Getting frustrated having to use your brain in a forum ?

:lmao 

LMAO @ you trying to talk about HHH's merchandise sales using stables :lmao 

He can't do it on his own ????

:ti

He couldn't fued with Punk without the McMahon's ???

He couldn't feud with Lesnar without the McMahons ???

He couldn't feud with Taker without HBK ???

He can't fued with Bryan without the McMahon's or HBK ???

He can't sell merchandise without being in a stable either ???

He can't do it on his own ????
:ti


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Vince said that every single week on the build to Summerslam. "Bryan is embarrassing, Bryan doesn't deserve this, etc." He basically pointed out every single reason why we shouldn't like him. Didn't see anyone complaining then, except me...
> 
> Besides, Hunter is right. Besides Cena, who isn't around right now (but will be on Sunday), the roster HAS no stars. A casual person in society may have heard of Cena and probably the part timers like Undertaker and for sure Rock. But Punk? Orton? Bryan? They're nobodies, in name value. That's just the way it is. Everyone already knows it, Hunter is only the first to say it. And considering how often kayfabe gets broken, this wasn't that big, I find.
> 
> ...


And people had a problem with the angle then too, but at least the focal point then was still Bryan/Cena. Now, the entire angle is predicated on Bryan not being good enough, has that ever worked in creating a star? 

And so what if he's right? That's not a smart thing to say. There's now way you can defend that. That comment is the equivalent to a corporation like Apple saying all their products suck besides the Iphone. A company should know better than to just shit on it's own product because it happens to be true. In wrestling, you're supposed to accentuate the talents strengths and hide their weaknesses, Triple H basically accentuated the entire products weaknesses. Some things, no matter how true they are, are better unsaid.

The fundamental difference (besides the fact that Cena's a made man while Bryan's a rising star) is the fact that Bryan isn't questioning Cena's abilities. He acknowledges that Cena's great but he does it for the wrong reasons. He isn't saying that Cena is terrible in the ring, had the biggest push in wrestling history, or anything to that effect, it was all in the realms of the story. Bryan is the scrappy ex indie wrestler trying to make a name for himself while Cena is the face of a multi-million dollar corporation. Now, you can make the argument that Triple H's comments on Bryan are within the realms of the story, and that's a sound argument, but I don't think that's a story that should be told. Also, the promo was scripted to be on an even playing field.. Bryan and Cena both sold and reacted to each others promos in a way that enhances them both. Bryan's scripted to react with cliches and smiles whenever Triple H makes a comment about him.. The promo with Cena is night and day with any promo Bryan has cut with Hunter (both the content and delivery are different). It seems a bit odd that Bryan, whose promos with Cena have proven he can cut a good passionate babyface promo, isn't allowed to do the same in any of his promos with Triple H or Stephanie.

And I agree with you on Punk, he completely buried both ADR and Miz when he feuded with them and that's why I think he's an overrated -promo. He and Hunter rely too much on breaking kayfabe and undermining their opponent to get over.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> Im willing to bet Triple H and Bryan are friends. The company has always highly praised Bryan, I know this because I did some research today. so everyone can calm down, he might have thought that bad shit about RVD, Edge and Jericho but him and Vince seriously are high on Bryan. like big time, he's the total company guy.


Why does him being the total company guy mean anything? He can't carry a feud on his own, he's turning into Cena Jr., his character is bad and his mic skills are bland. 

Oh but don't worry, he's the total company guy...like that makes everything else better. Since when is doing your job something to be lauded? Shouldn't that just be, you know, expected? I'll bet Tyson Kidd is just as loyal and would do all this company stuff if given the chance. But no, you only ever bring that up as a selling point for Bryan, when he's just as loyal as most others on the roster.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I still wanna know why everyone cares so much who draws more than who. I understand making a point and such but some of you sound like your house is on the line the way you argue it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Great Gatsby said:


> Yes and no. Imo he put him over so he can say he "made" someone just so he cant get the stigma that HBK and Stephanie made him. I love Batista but he didnt really get a big push, he did for like a year then it slowed down a lot. He didnt even win the WWE title for years after he won the HWC title fpalm


I think HHH was a strong and credible enough heel to do so. I can't remember if the WHC MEed mania that year, but Batista didn't match up to Cena's popularity, and they pretty much became the next HUGE names of their respective brands, back when their was a brand split. So I guess that's why Batista never won the WWE title long after he won the world title.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

#Mark said:


> And people had a problem with the angle then too, but at least the focal point then was still Bryan/Cena. Now, the entire angle is predicated on Bryan not being good enough, has that ever worked in creating a star?
> 
> And so what if he's right? That's not a smart thing to say. There's now way you can defend that. That comment is the equivalent to a corporation like Apple saying all their products suck besides the Iphone. A company should know better than to just shit on it's own product because it happens to be true. In wrestling, you're supposed to accentuate the talents strengths and hide their weaknesses, Triple H basically accentuated the entire products weaknesses. Some things, no matter how true they are, are better unsaid.
> 
> ...


Well, I think Hunter's comments were within the realm of the storyline. The whole point is that Bryan is an underdog. If everyone believes in you, how are you an underdog? Isn't overcoming that doubt the end game of the story?

All I see in this thread is hypocrisy. Bryan makes comments that can be considered potentially breaking kayfabe, that's viewed as OK since its in the realm of the story. Hunter does it or Punk does it, and everyone is grabbing their torches and pitchforks, even though that can ALSO be viewed as within the realm of the story. Either you get to break kayfabe, or no one does. It can't be OK sometimes and not OK others. It sets a terrible precedent.


----------



## azhkz (Jan 3, 2012)

Rasslin_fan said:


> You're the one who is angrily calling people names, but I'm the one who is crying???
> 
> :lmao
> 
> ...


I have already told you, re-read it. TripleH has sold more merchandise than Taker on his own. DX and other stables has helped increase the gap to another level. What's funny is how you are discarding his work in stables. He was by far the Man of all his stables. So, is he not one of the biggest reason for its merch sales? What you are telling me is to discard it which in essence means I'll have to remove and pretend all the years where he was a part of a stable as if it didn't existed for Triple H. Or Triple H was not part of WWE in all those years. Fine by me, he still has Taker beat in merch sales.

As far as Mcmahon involvement, like I said before all it did was hurt Triple H. I believe and know so that if a Mcmahon was never involved with him, he would have been far more bigger and more appreciated especially in IWC. Casuals, no problem, already know him as one of the GOAT. Other people involvement only hurt him, couldn't win half of his (53%) Won matches cleanly.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

ReDREDD said:


> look what i really wanna know is, does triple H understand why kids love the great taste of cinnamon toast crunch?


Or if he knows how many licks it takes to get to the center of a Tootsie roll lollipop.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

HHH never did shit on his own. First he leeched off of HBK's popularity in DX, then got latched onto Steph and Vince, then Austin, programmed with Shawn who was on a comeback, hooked up with Flair, hooked up with Shawn again, leeched off of Punk and now is doing the same to Bryan.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

yep, does anyone feel bad for any of the NXTers? They better hope they never come to the WWE and become popular with the fans. Don't even know why they have babyfaces anymore.


----------



## Rasslin_fan (Apr 26, 2013)

azhkz said:


> I have already told you, re-read it. TripleH has sold more merchandise than Taker on his own. DX and other stables has helped increase the gap to another level. What's funny is how you are discarding his work in stables. He was by far the Man of all his stables. So, is he not one of the biggest reason for its merch sales? What you are telling me is to discard it which in essence means I'll have to remove and pretend all the years where he was a part of a stable as if it didn't existed for Triple H. Or Triple H was not part of WWE in all those years. Fine by me, he still has Taker beat in merch sales.
> 
> As far as Mcmahon involvement, like I said before all it did was hurt Triple H. I believe and know so that if a Mcmahon was never involved with him, he would have been far more bigger and more appreciated especially in IWC. Casuals, no problem, already know him as one of the GOAT. Other people involvement only hurt him, couldn't win half of his (53%) Won matches cleanly.


He does not have Taker beat in Merchandise sales without the stables. I wasn't discarding his work in stables either- I stated that he needed assistance with those, which is pretty much summing up his career in the WWE. It was never "OMG this guy is so fucking good, we need to protect his career for the next 15 years".

As far as McMahon involvement, like I said before, HHH would not be in the spot he is in right now on Thursday, October 24, 2013 being the center stage of the WWE if it weren't for his association to the McMahons. 

And no he wouldn't be even bigger if he was disassociated from the McMahons. His association with them is the reason he's been booked & protected the way he has been for the past 15 years. He would be retired by now!


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

every big time wrestler that gets popular from here on out is going to be in a feud with Triple H until he's 80 and unable to walk....Triple H has to make everyone's career to feed his ego.


----------



## Rasslin_fan (Apr 26, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> HHH never did shit on his own. First he leeched off of HBK's popularity in DX, then got latched onto Steph and Vince, then Austin, programmed with Shawn who was on a comeback, hooked up with Flair, hooked up with Shawn again, leeched off of Punk and now is doing the same to Bryan.


He leeches off of anyone he can.

After this feud with Bryan, he's gonna go back to his office and sit back and wait for the next person to get over and blow up like Bryan or Punk, or he's gonna set himself to feud with another major star like The Undertaker or Brock Lesnar.

When is HHH gonna be the guy that someone can latch onto instead of HHH leeching off of everyone ????

:lmao

That's the difference between HHH & The Undertaker !!!


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Fact: hhh buried the shit out of the wwe title match. 

Fact: he buried the shit out of the title. 

But its kayfabe hurr Durrrrr. OK he buried it in kayfabe.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rasslin_fan (Apr 26, 2013)

The_Jiz said:


> Fact: hhh buried the shit out of the wwe title match.
> 
> Fact: he buried the shit out of the title.
> 
> ...


But he's the GOAT heel !!!! 


Ric Flair probably sat there and watched in discontent 

:ti


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, why shouldn't people watch a bad Monday night football game like Vikings/Giants if the WWE boss himself is telling people the roster are not stars?


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> People criticizing HHH really need to look up things Hollywood Hogan use to say.


Yep, and he helped kill a major wrestling company too, and recently left TNA to the buzzards.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

His comments weren't made within the context of the show, for entertainment purposes and to further a feud, it wasn't about being a heel on a wrestling show, that's how he legitimately feels and he couldn't have made it more obvious.

His goal should be to play the villain to Daniel Bryan's hero -- "You'll never be the WWE champion! MWAHAHAHAHAHA!" -- not to bury the fuck out of him along with some of the best talent the company has ever had.

The hypocrisy of his promo is also grating. He's never been a top guy either, he's always had to jack off his own ego with his 13 world title reigns, the majority of which he booked himself to win, and rewrite history to make himself seem bigger than he really was, which is insulting because anyone above the age of 17 knows the truth. He has always walked in the shadow of Austin and The Rock and that kills him inside.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Oh and for the record, here's an example of how things once were:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buuut... he *DID* attempt to bury the Rock in their feud back then, and they've both admitted there was professional jealousy on Trip's part. All the signs in the heavens pointed to the Rock winning the main event of WM 2000, instead we had the first time in history a heel won the main event and retained the belt. For what? All it did was suck a large portion of the momentum out of the feud so that when he did finally drop the belt to the Rock the next month in bullshit fashion at a nothing PPV like Backlash it wasn't anywhere near as epic as it should've been. Then, wouldn't you know it, the Rock was only keeping the belt warm for him because less than one month later HHH had the title back again. The belt did finally go back to the Rock the following PPV, but no thanks to HHH. He sure as hell wasn't gonna lay down for the Rock *AGAIN*- then people might actually think *gasp* the Rock was *better* than him and actually *deserved* to be the champ! Outlandish! Instead, the Rock pins a senior citizen non-wrestler non-champion for the championship.

The Rock overcame it though, and hopefully so will Bryan, but Trip's certainly has *not* done either one of them any favors along the way.


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

azhkz said:


> Triple H is a bigger star than Undertaker and at his worst on par with him. Triple H is a bigger draw, much better on mic, better looks and an equal in ring compared to Taker.
> 
> Taker has his gimmick and a 'kayfabe' streak going with him that's it. He is by far one of the most protected wrestler out there.
> 
> ...


HHH was a heel in his prime, taker has been a face almost his entire career. Heels lose way more than faces.

Now do the maths.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I wonder if Stephanie stands up to him sometimes and tells him how fucked up he is...probably not!


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

SerapisLiber said:


> Buuut... he *DID* attempt to bury the Rock in their feud back then, and they've both admitted there was professional jealousy on Trip's part. All the signs in the heavens pointed to the Rock winning the main event of WM 2000, instead we had the first time in history a heel won the main event and retained the belt. For what? All it did was suck a large portion of the momentum out of the feud so that when he did finally drop the belt to the Rock the next month in bullshit fashion at a nothing PPV like Backlash it wasn't anywhere near as epic as it should've been. Then, wouldn't you know it, the Rock was only keeping the belt warm for him because less than one month later HHH had the title back again. The belt did finally go back to the Rock the following PPV, but no thanks to HHH. He sure as hell wasn't gonna lay down for the Rock *AGAIN*- then people might actually think *gasp* the Rock was *better* than him and actually *deserved* to be the champ! Outlandish! Instead, the Rock pins a senior citizen non-wrestler non-champion for the championship.
> 
> The Rock overcame it though, and hopefully so will Bryan, but Trip's certainly has *not* done either one of them any favors along the way.


Rock was getting buried by everyone in every single way. Austin, HBK, HHH, and DX didnt want to see Rock rise and they all sure did everything in there power to put roadblocks in his progression. Its actually pretty impressive how huge he got with such shit booking. 



markedfordeath said:


> I wonder if Stephanie stands up to him sometimes and tells him how fucked up he is...probably not!


Doubt it, she probably helps fuel his ego. Did you see that interview where she said he almost defined the Attitude Era? She lost all credibility with that stupid statement 



The_Jiz said:


> Fact: hhh buried the shit out of the wwe title match.
> 
> Fact: he buried the shit out of the title.
> 
> ...


I bet if Austin was in his prime right now HHH would bury him and claim he doesnt have what it takes :lol you know he doesnt care about anyone because he doesnt even push guys hes supposedly high on


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

maybe that's why they're taking stock out and building a house, because they know that the WWE will be gone and they'll need to only rely on their stock for the rest of their lives. its self sabotage.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

You know I've never once bought a PPV to see HHH, It was always Austin, Rock, Hogan, Michaels, Angle, Brock... tbh I never bought them for Taker either. To me Taker and HHH were really good and usually worth watching but they didn't sell it for me. 

Truth is when HHH was the undisputed top guy it was 2002 and he owned Raw, Smackdown was the much better show. He couldn't make the feuds with RVD and Kane interesting but Michaels really saved everything with his comeback and the EC at Survivor Series. HHH did a lot of talking and telling people he was the best but honestly he never showed it. Terrible matches with Steiner, a brutal Wrestlemania feud with Booker, horrible feud with Goldberg and a bunch of awful matches with Orton.

Also WWE lost it's mainstream appeal and kinda turned into a joke again starting with HHH becoming the number 1 guy on Monday Nights. Sure he had good moments with the likes of Benoit and Batista but overall he's pretty meh. Nowhere near an Austin, Rock, Brock level of star power, not as entertaining as a Michaels or as good in the ring as an Eddie, Benoit, Jericho, Angle. 

I was a huge Smackdown fan when HHH ran Monday nights.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> His comments weren't made within the context of the show, for entertainment purposes and to further a feud, it wasn't about being a heel on a wrestling show, that's how he legitimately feels and he couldn't have made it more obvious.
> 
> His goal should be to play the villain to Daniel Bryan's hero -- "You'll never be the WWE champion! MWAHAHAHAHAHA!" -- not to bury the fuck out of him along with some of the best talent the company has ever had.
> 
> The hypocrisy of his promo is also grating. He's never been a top guy either, he's always had to jack off his own ego with his 13 world title reigns, the majority of which he booked himself to win, and rewrite history to make himself seem bigger than he really was, which is insulting because anyone above the age of 17 knows the truth. He has always walked in the shadow of Austin and The Rock and that kills him inside.


For the entire Daniel Bryan run, all the screwjobs to take the belt away from him have been for one reason...they don't want him to be the face of the company. Vince started it off by calling him a short troll that is not worthy enough to hold the title and then Stephanie called him a B+ superstar. So how exactly don't Triple H's comments fall in line with the rest of the story?

HHH admits he is popular but he doesn't think he is the one he doesn't think he's a megastar and will do everything in his power to make sure he doesn't become the WWE Champion and the face of the company. So there you go he's acting like MWHAHAHA like villain who will prevent him from winning the title by using a pedigree to allow Orton to cash in MITB. by buying off head referee Scott Armstrong to fast count in the event Bryan is about to win so HHH can have grounds to strip the title and recently he ordered the Big Show to knock out both Bryan and the referee so Scott Armstrong can make the count that would give Orton the title.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

We been deprived of good heals in the WWE for so long that we forgotten how good one can be


----------



## 2cents (Oct 7, 2013)

People here acting like D Bryan and CM Punk are people you could "leech off" to. fpalm

Bryan wasn't drawing sht before he was feuding with Cena and Triple H. And in fact, the biggest viewership gainer in this "Best for Business" storyline has been Triple H. You can't say the same thing For Austin, Rock, HBK, Hogan, Cena, Taker, Orton etc when they were the ones who were feuding with Hunter.

And it wasn't like the "Summer of Punk" was such a big blockbuster either. That period was the 1st time in 15 years where Raw had like two sub-3.0 ratings in a month. And I still remembered people saying how that angle was going to lead into a new "boom" period like the AE. Who got pipebombed now, huh? :lmao


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

why do you care who draws what?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Can't believe this has gone on for 50 pages lol. The lengths some people are going to by typing up these transcripts and everything is just wow. Say what you want but whether you love him or hate his guts, Prince Paul sure as hell knows how to rustle some jimmies. It's highly amusing watching so many get bent out of shape, including our esteemed journalists who fancy themselves psychologists now. :lol

Can't wait to see what he says next week. By the looks of it we're going to need a sticky thread.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

he'll come out after Bryan is celebrating in the ring and try to strip him and then Vince stops him.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

markedfordeath said:


> he'll come out after Bryan is celebrating in the ring and *try to strip him* and then Vince stops him.


I'd personally love to read an Alvarez psychological report on the inner working of HHH's psyche if he came out and _stripped _Bryan. Wouldn't that be an interesting turn of events. 



> *HHH is so insecure he feels the need to make other men walk around naked so he can laugh at their tiny bodies and feel good about himself. This comes from a whole career of being best friends with Shawn Michaels and seeing his tiny body up close and personal. In addition to knowing he'll never be as good as HBK, he now has a fetish for small men which is why he buries them every chance he gets because he's afraid they'll all be like Shawn and surpass him, leaving him to watch their little figures pass him by.*


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

all Bryan needs are two more title reigns and he ties Shawn, not hard to do lol although i dont count those first two.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Can't believe this has gone on for 50 pages lol. The lengths some people are going to by typing up these transcripts and everything is just wow. Say what you want but whether you love him or hate his guts, Prince Paul sure as hell knows how to rustle some jimmies. It's highly amusing watching so many get bent out of shape, including our esteemed journalists who fancy themselves psychologists now. :lol
> 
> Can't wait to see what he says next week. By the looks of it we're going to need a sticky thread.


"Blow your load of HHH hatred here"?


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

Triple H is a legend.


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

I dont really get this new super sensitive 'burial' obsessed breed of wrestling fans

theyre in a feud, triple h is meant to talk down to him


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

2cents said:


> Bryan wasn't drawing sht before he was feuding with Cena and Triple H. And in fact, the biggest viewership gainer in this "Best for Business" storyline has been Triple H


yes lets ignore the numbers bryan did on sd as champion and lets ignore the numbers raw was doing in june/july 2012 last time bryan was challenging for wwe title

as for bryan numbers before feuding with cena and hhh (this is a guy coming out of a comedy tag team lets not forget who has been jobbed out quickly in singles for months). the only match that did below expectations was bryan and orton part 3

june 3rd..Daniel Bryan vs. Ryback gained 463,000 viewers at 10:30 p.m., which is tremendous for that time slot
june 10th.. Daniel Bryan vs. Seth Rollins at 10 p.m. gained 223,000 viewers to a 3.20 quarter.
june 17th Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan gained 248,000 viewers to a 3.13 at 9 p.m.
june 24th Orton vs. Bryan street fight (their 3rd tv match in a week) gained 104,000 viewers to a 2.92 overrun.
july 1st Randy Orton vs. Kane with Daniel Bryan as ref gained 217,000 viewers 
july 8th Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus gained 183,000 viewers at 8.15pm, usually a losing segment
july 15th cena picks bryan

i understand people here are hhh marks and some hate bryan but meltzer is spot on in his assessment. can't wait to return to this thread in 6 months to see the usual suspects say "bryan can't draw"


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

sesshomaru said:


> "Blow your load of HHH hatred here"?


Yes lol. It's starting to creep into every thread now, just like the Punk/Bryan marks wars, which is why I combined the 3 or 4 that were already on the go into this one big one. I don't know how many Punk hate threads or threads to do with Punk that turned into a war that I've had to close. These HHH threads are starting to catch up. Seems like nobody is able to have a civil discussion about either of them without a flame war breaking out. Official Punk sucks and Official HHH is the devil threads are sounding good right about now.

unk2 :HHH2


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> Official HHH is the devil thread


:lol

"he's totally buried god and jesus with those comments".





Something I just remembered anyway to maybe make the burial crybabies think, HHH himself got loads of on screen promo put downs of 'only hangs around with main eventers' 'friend of the world champion but not world champion material' type stuff in 1998-1999 on his way up.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Teenage boys acting like pussies because thier favorite wrestler wasn't put over as the best thing ever is hilarious.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I'd personally love to read an Alvarez psychological report on the inner working of HHH's psyche if he came out and _stripped _Bryan. Wouldn't that be an interesting turn of events.


The truth hurts doesn't it?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

#Mark said:


> The truth hurts doesn't it?


It hurts so bad. I need Alvarez, Meltzer and Keller to tell me when it's safe to be a HHH mark again or I won't know what to do with myself. A bunch of people on the internet think one thing and I think another so they must be right. My life is destroyed.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes people keep saying its kayfabe forgetting the fact hhh told the world this match does not matter.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> Can't believe this has gone on for 50 pages lol. The lengths some people are going to by typing up these transcripts and everything is just wow. Say what you want but whether you love him or hate his guts, Prince Paul sure as hell knows how to rustle some jimmies. It's highly amusing watching so many get bent out of shape, including our esteemed journalists who fancy themselves psychologists now. :lol
> 
> Can't wait to see what he says next week. By the looks of it we're going to need a sticky thread.


And yet you sat there and read every word. Passive aggressive mod marks "I really don't care, and let me show you just how ethereal and uncaring I am by commenting!", then going around talking about flame wars. All while pretending not to be one who tries to incite flame wars, of course. Gotta love it.

Still waiting for it to be addressed how this helps at all Orton & Bryan going into the PPV this Sunday. It's so much easier to do your typical act, though. 

We get it, everyone else is wrong, and they very may well be. But if many people come away from that promo thinking it's retarded, including many wrestlers if true, there just might be something to it. Vince gets shit on for his shitty ideas and approach ALL OF THE TIME here. The difference is, he doesn't have retarded marks rushing to defend his dumb ideas, and not so cleverly, and spinelessly, attack anyone who points that out. It's a given that Vince does stupid shit, so it never turns into anything.

I noticed that when I posted a transcript of an interview about Vince being a megalomaniacal, horrible boss, no one said a word in a negative way about me posting that. But write about HHH... :vince5 

Ya'll are so unaffected, though. :durant And you're going to show us how damn unaffected you are!


So you can save your never-ending passive aggressive swipes, while continuing to chastise about flame wars (biggest lolz ever), because now I'll be sure to post some more stuff for the rest of the board to enjoy. Overprotective, I'm-not-really-affected-I-promise! H marks need not pretend not to read.  

Again, this sells the PPV on Sunday how??.........

Topics are always fun. 




Starbuck said:


> Yes lol. It's starting to creep into every thread now, just like the Punk/Bryan marks wars, which is why I combined the 3 or 4 that were already on the go into this one big one. I don't know how many Punk hate threads or threads to do with Punk that turned into a war that *I've had to close. These HHH threads are starting to catch up.* Seems like nobody is able to have a civil discussion about either of them without a flame war breaking out. Official Punk sucks and Official HHH is the devil threads are sounding good right about now.


Gee, I wonder why. Oh, and get in that foreshadowing of all of the HHH threads that "will have to be closed." :HHH2

That's a shocker.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

All I know is DBry had better become a mega star and a half after this, since we've pretty much thrown out one of the key elements of pro wrestling for his sake :lol


LilOlMe said:


> *Again, this sells the PPV on Sunday how??*.........
> 
> Topics are always fun.


This is where I'm stuck tbh. I mean I'm pretty thick so it's not saying much when I don't understand something, but I've never been so nonplussed when it comes to wrestling, tbh. If it was to get heat, then great fair enough, as long as they remember heat is useless without a babyface benefitting from it (Bryan, in this case.)

I read something that compared this to the times in the summer Vince was calling Daniel a two-bit troll and saying it's similar, but it isn't, not exactly. I would have preferred it if it was something like that actually, because they accentuated 'flawed' characteristics that are endearing to us (well, fans of his) and make us get more behind him in that process. But I don't see what this does for Bryan.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

LilOlMe said:


> And yet you sat there and read every word. Passive aggressive mod marks "I really don't care, and let me show you just how ethereal and uncaring I am by commenting!", then going around talking about flame wars. All while pretending not to be one who tries to incite flame wars, of course. Gotta love it.
> 
> Still waiting for it to be addressed how this helps at all Orton & Bryan going into the PPV this Sunday. It's so much easier to do your typical act, though.
> 
> ...


Would it be a surprise to you if I actually found the whole thing amusing? This might come as news to you since you didn't read it from a former writer but hey guess what, not everything is some big conspiracy. Shocker, I know. Of course I read it. It's funny and gave me a laugh. I never said I didn't care otherwise I wouldn't post in the thread. All I've said is that I find it funny how, mostly yourself actually, have taken the time to type up these lengthy transcripts to prove some point to a bunch of people who probably already agree with you lol. 

I don't really know why you would ask me to answer something for you since you clearly don't hold my opinion in any sort of regard at all. And if you want to spend your time transcribing interviews just so you can make a point to me you go right ahead. I will ask that you put them all in the one thread however and don't spam with 5 threads that all say the same thing. I'll also tell you right now that yes, if they turn into a mindless bash fest between users then they will be closed, just like they would for anybody else. If they are repeat threads with repeat content then yes, they will be closed, just like they would for anybody else. 

It isn't going to wound me because somebody doesn't like my favourite wrestler on the internet. I don't take my wrestling as seriously as you obviously do. I mark for Game and I mark for Cena. It kind of comes with the territory.

Seems to me though that if anybody has been affected by this whole thing it's you. I mean, you're the one typing up transcripts and promising to do it again to prove some point to people who either already agree with you or people who are never going to agree with you. Just saying.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

I cant wait until the GOAT HEEL draws a GOAT BUYRATE for the GOAT PPV with his GOAT PROMO


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Bossdude said:


> I cant wait until the GOAT HEEL draws a GOAT BUYRATE for the GOAT PPV with his GOAT PROMO


I can't wait to see what shitstorm he causes next week in his promo lol. Let's see, he's already buried Bryan, Orton, RVD, Jericho and Edge. Who can he go for next? Bret Hart, batter up.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Only Triple H can get 52 pages and over 500 comments for one single promo :lmao


----------



## azhkz (Jan 3, 2012)

LilOlMe said:


> Still waiting for it to be addressed how this helps at all Orton & Bryan going into the PPV this Sunday. It's so much easier to do your typical act, though.


1) Triple H only said what Vince was saying on air about D. Bryan for months straight. What Stephanie had already labeled D. Bryan.
2) Go read the live RAW thread instead of a post-mortem report from Meltzer who already hates HHH. 9 out of 10 people on this very forum were eating out of the palm of Triple H during the most watched segment of the night, and these were smarks. I highly doubt infact I am 100% sure it does not affects the ppv buys. Pretty sure the casuals didn't even caught onto the segment in such microscopical depth or post-mortemed pieces and pieces of Triple H promo. Any heel promo can be twisted and shown negatively if it's microscopef into!
3)Orton is only a filler in this feud, a boring filler.
4) It helps set the stage for HHH vs Bryan which everyone here would agree is the real deal.
5) You and me both agree that Triple H is One and Half the MAN and then some more(I'm sure you know what I mean)  compared to your favourite wrestler and it doesn't matter who your favourite wrestler is!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

xD7oom said:


> Only Triple H can get 52 pages and over 500 comments for one single promo :lmao


Thats why he is one of the best


----------



## Aliados (Apr 25, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> Only Triple H can get 52 pages and over 500 comments for one single promo :lmao


what can he say?
GOAT HEEL, kayfabe and non-kayfabe :HHH2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Triple H gettin' dat heat.

:hhh2


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Not bad HHH, when compared with Austin or Rock, I'd say a solid B+, but nothing to write home about.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I love these threads.

:HHH2


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> HHH never did shit on his own. First he leeched off of HBK's popularity in DX, then got latched onto Steph and Vince, then Austin, programmed with Shawn who was on a comeback, hooked up with Flair, hooked up with Shawn again, leeched off of Punk and now is doing the same to Bryan.


Even in 2002 Vince tried everything in his power to elevate him to that Austin and Rock level by giving him a monster push and it still flopped. HHH couldnt even last 1 year as a face without DX, thats pitiful. Imo he likes being a heel because he doesnt have to be responsible for carrying the company but still gets to call himself a top guy. HHH always wanted to be "the guy" but 2002 taught him that he didnt have what it took so he ran back to his comfort zone which is working with whoever is hot at the time


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

Except he was face for seven years from 2006-13. That is getting out of comfort zone.


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Except he was face for seven years from 2006-13. That is getting out of comfort zone.


He spent a lot of time in DX and had a short face run on his own in 08/09 and gues what? He was overshadowed once again at Mania because he is and wont ever be "the guy" no matter how many times he tries to get himself booked like he is. Out of his entire run on top how many years has he actually spend as a top face without DX? Like less than 2? :lol


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

WWE really has expended a lot of effort in the past decade trying to get HHH up to an Austin/Rock level, hell even Undertaker level, and he's never quite gotten there despite the biggest God push ever, and always booking him to be a strong figure even when he loses. You get the sense it sticks in his craw a little bit.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



The Great Gatsby said:


> This. HHH hasnt really helped "make" anyone in over a decade besides his two buddies Batista and *Orton* and even those two didnt get anywhere near the push HHH has gotten. Bryan is so :woolcock


Triple H buried Orton THREE TIMES in his career, Orton got himself over despite Triple H, not because of Triple H.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

we'll see what happens and who benefits and who doesn't going forward.


----------



## Aliados (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



Alo0oy said:


> Triple H buried Orton THREE TIMES in his career, Orton got himself over despite Triple H, not because of Triple H.


right, we're talking about the 2 steroid-use striker, hotel destroyer, "whats my line" Orton that got over?
lol, he can thank Trips/Vince for not only having a job, but that they still have fate in him, even though he keeps fucking up.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

if Orton wins the title tomorrow night, and Triple H and Bryan start feuding, then I guess Triple H's promo Monday night was bullshit then, because why would he still want to "waste his time" with Bryan?


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

metr0man said:


> WWE really has expended a lot of effort in the past decade trying to get HHH up to an Austin/Rock level, hell even Undertaker level, and he's never quite gotten there despite the biggest God push ever, and always booking him to be a strong figure even when he loses. You get the sense it sticks in his craw a little bit.


I think HHH is oblivious to peoples perception of him. Its weird because ive heard him say many times that people will always say he only achieved so much because of his marriage but then he goes out and always puts himself in the spotlight. He has little man syndrome 



Alo0oy said:


> Triple H buried Orton THREE TIMES in his career, Orton got himself over despite Triple H, not because of Triple H.


True. People always say he helped Orton and Batista but I disagree. He did the bare minimum to make them top guys but never let them get a push anywhere near the push he got and even gets to this day. 



markedfordeath said:


> if Orton wins the title tomorrow night, and Triple H and Bryan start feuding, then I guess Triple H's promo Monday night was bullshit then, because why would he still want to "waste his time" with Bryan?


I still cant understand how anyone can defend his burial. He basically shitted on 3 legends, Cena whos the top guy who got beat by Bryan, then Orton who is feuding with him right now. In HHH head nobody is on his level :lol


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

The Great Gatsby said:


> He spent a lot of time in DX and had a short face run on his own in 08/09 and gues what? He was overshadowed once again at Mania because he is and wont ever be "the guy" no matter how many times he tries to get himself booked like he is. Out of his entire run on top how many years has he actually spend as a top face without DX? Like less than 2? :lol


He was overshadowed by Taker. Everyone gets overshadowed by Taker. MOTN for what 7 years straight including 2 with HHH.

I don't disagree with you but to me you're proving why he is smarter than most wrestlers and why he was able to make a career as a Main Eventer while barely being one. He knows who to surround himself with. Not just Steph he made a career of it.

Punk and Bryan should take notes because they're not draws either. They're in the same boat as HHH.


----------



## Rasslin_fan (Apr 26, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> He was overshadowed by Taker. Everyone gets overshadowed by Taker. MOTN for what 7 years straight including 2 with HHH.
> 
> I don't disagree with you but to me you're proving why he is smarter than most wrestlers and why he was able to make a career as a Main Eventer while barely being one. He knows who to surround himself with. Not just Steph he made a career of it.
> 
> Punk and Bryan should take notes because they're not draws either. They're in the same boat as HHH.


Do you know what?

Do you remember the HBK/Taker rivalry from WM25-WM26? Everyone was doing nothing but praising and heralding them calling them the last two titans of WWE, the heart & soul of WWE, etc..... All while HHH was still on the roster....

Ever since that rivalry, HHH has been on a warpath with his own booking to try and receive that herald and praise as being looked at as a GOAT. Just examine how he has booked himself since that HBK/Taker rivalry. 

Even as much as shoving himself into the HBK/Taker rivalry. 

Does it sound too familiar when two WWE GOATs were tearing the house down and HHH somehow finds himself along for the ride *cough* Rock/Austin *Ahem*

HHH has been going crazy when booking his own feuds since the HBK/Taker rivalry.


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> He was overshadowed by Taker. Everyone gets overshadowed by Taker.


Austin and Rock always overshadowed Taker. 



GillbergReturns said:


> Punk and Bryan should take notes because they're not draws either. They're in the same boat as HHH.


Thing is neither of those guys were ever given nearly the mega push HHH has gotten for over a decade. RVD in 2001/2002 was far more over than HHH ever was but he wasnt ever put in a position to be a big draw so he wasnt.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

HHH was never the top guy for any amount of time: fact!

HHH hasn't had 5 matches with gimmicks or interference that were over 4 stars: fact!

He has received the biggest pushes of any wrestler ever and has cut people down for years bit still isnt up there with Austin, rock, hogan, hart, taker, and Shawn: fact!


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

Rasslin_fan said:


> Do you know what?
> 
> Do you remember the HBK/Taker rivalry from WM25-WM26? Everyone was doing nothing but praising and heralding them calling them the last two titans of WWE, the heart & soul of WWE, etc..... All while HHH was still on the roster....
> 
> ...


True. Go watch the promos for HBK/Taker vs HHH/Taker and you will see how much more emphasis WWE put into the HHH/Taker promos, they got so many legends and current roster guys to hype up the match. Meltzer reported that HHH tried to stop the Rock/Cena match, probably because he didnt want to be overshadowed once again by Rock. 



LongHessa said:


> HHH was never the top guy for any amount of time: fact!
> 
> HHH hasn't had 5 matches with gimmicks or interference that were over 4 stars: fact!
> 
> He has received the biggest pushes of any wrestler ever and has cut people down for years bit still isnt up there with Austin, rock, hogan, hart, taker, and Shawn: fact!


Sadly HHH made himself the guy once Brock left. He buried JBL title run so many times and pushed him to Smackdown so he can claim all the spotlight on Raw. HHH was only the guy once all the top star stars left :lmao


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

The Great Gatsby said:


> Austin and Rock always overshadowed Taker.
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is neither of those guys were ever given nearly the mega push HHH has gotten for over a decade. RVD in 2001/2002 was far more over than HHH ever was but he wasnt ever put in a position to be a big draw so he wasnt.


That statement right there is entirely false. RVD was over with the ECW fans watching WWE. HHH's Royal Rumble victory had 670,000 buys which is 45,000 more than Austin put up the year before. Sure he flopped but his return shows how over he was. If you think RVD was more over than HHH because 10% of the crowd chanted his name religiously you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

He had to book himself to win the top titles, like, 10 times just to whack off his own ego and convince himself, and _try_ to convince everyone else, that he's one of the best ever and on the same level as Austin/Rock. That says everything you need to know about him really. Everything he's ever done has basically been him sulking and a massive "Fuck you" to everyone, it's a sign of some pretty major insecurities typically known as a Napoleon Complex, except instead of compensating for height, he was compensating for the fact that he hates being overshadowed by two talents that were simply better and more successful than him.

"You think Austin and Rock were better than me? Well, me booking myself to go over Jesus says otherwise! Yeah, I'm the best and I'm so awesome! _I'm_ the greatest of all time!"


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Rasslin_fan said:


> Do you know what?
> 
> Do you remember the HBK/Taker rivalry from WM25-WM26? Everyone was doing nothing but praising and heralding them calling them the last two titans of WWE, the heart & soul of WWE, etc..... All while HHH was still on the roster....
> 
> ...


I think you probably started watching wrestling with Michaels Taker. HHH has always been on a war path to make himself the GOAT. He took one year off for Sheamus.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HHH earned every title he won and I hope we get one more


----------



## Rasslin_fan (Apr 26, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> He had to book himself to win the top titles, like, 10 times just to whack off his own ego and convince himself, and* try to convince everyone else, that he's one of the best ever and on the same level as Austin/Rock. That says everything you need to know about him really. Everything he's ever done has basically been him sulking and a massive "Fuck you" to everyone,* it's a sign of some pretty major insecurities typically known as a Napoleon Complex, except instead of compensating for height, he was compensating for the fact that he hates being overshadowed by two talents that were simply better and more successful than him.
> 
> *"You think Austin and Rock were better than me? Well, me booking myself to go over Jesus says otherwise! Yeah, I'm the best and I'm so awesome! I'm the greatest of all time!"*


This ^^^ I've always had the impression by him. He'd be lying if he said it doesn't bother him. He knows his booking is gonna ruffle some feathers. It's like "dude, just stop and fall into place".




GillbergReturns said:


> I think you probably started watching wrestling with Michaels Taker. HHH has always been on a war path to make himself the GOAT. He took one year off for Sheamus.



Actually, I've been watching wrestling longer than HHH even started wrestling. I've watched his whole career.

That little mini feud with Sheamus :lmao That's the last time I've ever seen him do a regular match without the bright spotlight on him.... Although, that was his backstage buddy ...... Politics as usual .. haha


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Rasslin_fan said:


> This ^^^ I've always had the impression by him. He'd be lying if he said it doesn't bother him. He knows his booking is gonna ruffle some feathers. It's like "dude, just stop and fall into place".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you watched his whole career how can you say it started after Michaels Taker? It started the second he entered the WWF and starting carrying Michaels, Nash's bags. This is who he is. To his credit though he's been successful at it. He successfully repackaged DX, was the GOAT heel in the AE, his face turn flopped but Evolution created new stars, and while you may not his programs with Taker and Lesnar it drew.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Haters hating on that GOAT Heel. Triple H doesn't bother with peons below him. Keep hatin.

:hhh2


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

maybe that's why he's trying to make Bryan look bad, Bryan became more popular than Sheamus was supposed to be.


----------



## Rasslin_fan (Apr 26, 2013)

It's also hilarious how his little marks run around and claim him as some type of GOAT heel.


When in reality, HHH's logic has been to use his backstage power to book himself with whoever a top star is, with the script of "Hey look at me, I'm better than him Gawd damnit, he's garbage! Why-because I'm the Game and I'm a McMahon"!

Like that actually requires talent :lmao That's just political power in a business of determining characters on a TV show.

HBK is GOAT in ring performer
Hogan is the most famous
Flair is a blueprint
Taker is GOAT big man & gimmick
Rock is most charismatic & star power
Austin's career peaked the highest

Then there's Hunter- someone who just books himself special to appear as the biggest and baddest to others :lmao


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> That statement right there is entirely false. RVD was over with the ECW fans watching WWE. HHH's Royal Rumble victory had 670,000 buys which is 45,000 more than Austin put up the year before. Sure he flopped but his return shows how over he was. If you think RVD was more over than HHH because 10% of the crowd chanted his name religiously you have no idea what you're talking about.


Dude RVD was far more over than Austin when both were heels in 2001. He was far more over than HHH in 2002 who wasnt even over like he should be given his massive push. 



GillbergReturns said:


> He successfully repackaged DX, was the GOAT heel in the AE


How? He was only the top heel whenever Austin and Rock were faces.



Rasslin_fan said:


> It's also hilarious how his little marks run around and claim him as some type of GOAT heel.
> 
> 
> When in reality, HHH's logic has been to use his backstage power to book himself with whoever a top star is, with the script of "Hey look at me, I'm better than him Gawd damnit, he's garbage! Why-because I'm the Game and I'm a McMahon"!
> ...


Epic post bro  This guy ego is out of control! Even when he looses he still has to make it all about him and cant just stfu and get off the screen. Imo Mania x8 is the story of his career, he books himself to be the focus while the real stars are the ones carrying the show. Then even though hes booked the strongest he still gets overshadowed by the true greatest of all time.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

I just saw a youtube video...back when Bryan and Kane's Hug It Out's were the shit everyone looked forward to, guess who had to be involved in the Hug It Out? Triple fucking H had to come to the ring to get involved in it too. *shakes head* I bet once some of the new kids in NXT get red hot he'll have feuds with them too.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Haters hating on that GOAT Heel. Triple H doesn't bother with peons below him. Keep hatin.
> 
> :hhh2


HHH didn't win PWI most hated wrestler of the year 3 years in a row (03, 04, 05) for nothing. He is on his way to winning it a 4th time for 2013


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow (Aug 1, 2013)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Haters hating on that GOAT Heel. Triple H doesn't bother with peons below him. Keep hatin.
> 
> :hhh2


HHH hasn't been a truly great heel since like 2000. Jericho and Edge were both much better heels than HHH has ever been, since then.


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

Why do people get so bent out of shape about everything Triple H says?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Rasslin_fan said:


> It's also hilarious how his little marks run around and claim him as some type of GOAT heel.
> 
> 
> When in reality, HHH's logic has been to use his backstage power to book himself with whoever a top star is, with the script of "Hey look at me, I'm better than him Gawd damnit, he's garbage! Why-because I'm the Game and I'm a McMahon"!
> ...


^Just feel like this opinion is the most true out of anyone's 


Anyways, now for my own post. If HHH was still the GOATHeel that people are claiming, then his Heel promo would have made more sense and not have been counter-productive. 
How do you claim something to be GOAT when people are still poking holes in it a week later?
Triple H had a really good reign of terror, I'll give him that, but a reign doesn't "make" somebody to be on the same level as the greats.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

What did Storm had say? I don't feel like looking through a 55 page thread.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

The Great Gatsby said:


> Dude RVD was far more over than Austin when both were heels in 2001. He was far more over than HHH in 2002 who wasnt even over like he should be given his massive push.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once again no he wasn't. He had a small fan base religiously chanting his name. If WWE pushed him the casuals would have rushed out the door.

I seem to recall him having a pretty successful feud with Foley. I don't dispute he's a number 2. So is Taker who cares? Fact of the matter is he drew big business working with big stars enhancing the product. He did his part.

As for that guys post. Well HHH is the GOAT politician. Deal with it he sleazed his way to the top. There's no denying he has drawn over his career.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

I still laugh at HHH's failed 2002 face run after he returned. Fans leaving before his Wrestlemania moment was over because they already saw the real stars like Hogan, Rock, Austin, Taker. Then he wrestled in silence for months, blamed Jericho and went on to have boring feud after boring feud all the way up until Wrestlemania 20 when he finally got interesting.

-Feud vs RVD... boring and short and ruined RVD.

-Feud vs Kane... one of the WORST ever at the main event level.

- Feud vs Booker T... total disaster.

- Feud vs Nash... come on.

- Feud vs Goldberg... botched.

- Feud vs Steiner.. LOL.


That was HHH's time at the very top. for an extended time. His 2000 run was brilliant but his 02-04 dominance was very poor overall.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Although i don't agree with what hhh has to say all this had been blown out of proportion, hhh however knew what he said was unprofessional and only did it to feed his ego.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Schrute_Farms said:


> I still laugh at HHH's failed 2002 face run after he returned. Fans leaving before his Wrestlemania moment was over because they already saw the real stars like Hogan, Rock, Austin, Taker. Then he wrestled in silence for months, blamed Jericho and went on to have boring feud after boring feud all the way up until Wrestlemania 20 when he finally got interesting.
> 
> -Feud vs RVD... boring and short and ruined RVD.
> 
> ...


In hindsight, Cena was almost heaven sent for the WWE. I don't think they could have handled another month of Triple H on top.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Mister WrestleMania said:


> Haters hating on that GOAT Heel. Triple H doesn't bother with peons below him. Keep hatin.
> 
> :hhh2


Great heels make people want to watch the show.

HHH only have x-pac heat and make people stop watching. the ratings keep going down since he added himself into this storyline, the storyline that was good when it started with Bryan, Cena, and Vince. then Vince gone, HHH replaced him and he's trying so hard to be the new Vince and he failed.

x-pac heel =/= good heel

oh wait... it should have its own name now since it's worse than x-pac heat so it's HHH heat.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

LilOlMe said:


> And yet you sat there and read every word. Passive aggressive mod marks "I really don't care, and let me show you just how ethereal and uncaring I am by commenting!", then going around talking about flame wars. All while pretending not to be one who tries to incite flame wars, of course. Gotta love it.
> 
> Still waiting for it to be addressed how this helps at all Orton & Bryan going into the PPV this Sunday. It's so much easier to do your typical act, though.
> 
> ...


:wade:kobe7:rose1:jordan:bron2

Facts only.

You just buried a mod, but hopefully you're married to the owner of this sites daughter, so you shouldn't face any repercussions for it.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

[Edit: Error removed- thank you to Boots]



GillbergReturns said:


> Sure he flopped but his return shows how over he was. If you think RVD was more over than HHH because 10% of the crowd chanted his name religiously you have no idea what you're talking about.


The 10% number pulled out of your ass aside, I don't recall *any* percent religiously chanting HHH's name at every arena on a regular basis like that. Nor I do I recall Trips, as over as you claim he was, being the PWI Most Popular Wrestler in the world in 2001 and 2002, one of those in which RVD was even a frikin' heel. And of course-











No doubt this will provoke retorts from you to the effect of "yeah but that's just ____" or "so what, that doesn't mean anything! they're only a ______" or "oh yeah, sure, when you have small but devoted cult who can _____" and a load of other ad hoc bullshit excuses, but the fact remains that those of us who acknowledge the reality that RVD was more over actually have empirical data to show for it, meanwhile you've only offered assertions pulled out of your ass, all stained from Trips cum residue up in there.

And if Rob was such an obvious repellent as you baselessly assert, one has to wonder why Vince & the writers decided that for the brand split that year, RVD was already on the books to be the new World Champion on RAW and to hold it until Wrestlemania '03. ["After a year when you had Austin, Hogan, Rock, *Triple H* and Undertaker on top -- all huge stars obviously, but *the fans* (and most of us on creative) were *screaming *for something new."] The only thing that changed was The Nose nosing his way into the process selling his hypnotic snake oil to some of the higher ups.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

SerapisLiber said:


> Wow. Did more than Austin's *THIRD* Rumble win. Yet the WM HHH main-evented that same year fell significantly below the previous 4 years. Meanwhile, in WM HHH's role is known ahead of time and thus a more secure factor when deciding a ticket purchase/PPV order, while a wildcard bout like the Rumble with 29 other possibilities not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FWIW, I remember in Steiner's shoot interview, he mentioned that RVD was the most over guy in the WWE, when Steiner was there.

I'll check out what else he had to say about that in a minute.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Fuck this company if they're actually mad about their former employees being successful after their wrestling careers.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

SerapisLiber said:


> Wow. Did more than Austin's THIRD Rumble win. Yet the WM *HHH main-evented that same year fell significantly below the previous 4 years.*


You mean WM18 right?

If yes, then your info is incorrect.WM18 was the highest grossing WM of all time in its day.As far as your claim of it felling significantly below the *previous 4 years,*really?

WM14(Mike Tyson)=720,000 buys


WM15(Austin vs Rock)=800,000 buys


WM16(Rock vs HHH vs Foley vs Show)= 824,000 buys


WM17(The Rock vs Austin)=10,40,000 buys(950k domestic)


WM18(The Rock vs Hulk Hogan)=880,000 buys.(840k domestic)


So,WM18 was and is the second highest domestic selling PPV EVER behind WM17(950K domestic buys).It did much better numbers than previous 4 Manias(except WM17).


Please don't post wrong info to misguide people,or do proper research before posting.My humble two cents.






> The 10% number pulled out of your ass aside, I don't recall *any* percent religiously chanting HHH's name at every arena on a regular basis like that


LOL,he meant RVD.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Boots2Asses said:


> You mean WM18 right?
> 
> If yes, then your info is incorrect.WM18 was the highest grossing WM of all time in its day.As far as your claim of it felling significantly below the *previous 4 years,*really?
> 
> ...


I think he meant the fact that people were leaving the arena in droves after they watched the real main event (Rock/Hogan).


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Lance Storm Breaks Down The Contradictions With HHH vs Bryan*



Aliados said:


> right, we're talking about the 2 steroid-use striker, hotel destroyer, "whats my line" Orton that got over?
> lol, he can thank Trips/Vince for not only having a job, but that they still have fate in him, even though he keeps fucking up.


What a clever response, how about we look at the facts:

In 2004, when Orton won his first world title, he was made into HHH's bitch, good thing Undertaker picked up the pieces & made him relevant again.

In 2007, Orton needed Triple H to fight two matches earlier on the same night to gain the WWE title, & sure enough, Triple H was the one to end that reign eventually.

In 2009, when Orton was at his peak, Triple H decided to beat him at the main event of WM, he was never as big as he was during the RTWM since then.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

#Mark said:


> I think he meant the fact that people were leaving the arena in droves after they watched the real main event (Rock/Hogan).


Never heard about this before? Is it true that people were leaving the arena after Rock vs Hogan match??Any evidence of this?


I know that in early 2000,people would leave the arena if The Rock's matches took place earlier,but at WM18 too,WTF??


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

Boots2Asses said:


> You mean WM18 right?
> 
> If yes, then your info is incorrect.WM18 was the highest grossing WM of all time in its day.


Ah, yes. Quite right. The link I looked up has a mistype then. [http://www.2xzone.com/wwe/buyrates.shtml]
Thanks for setting that straight.





Boots2Asses said:


> LOL,he meant RVD.


Uhhh... yeah, I know, just like I quoted from him. He claimed RVD only got 10% of the crowd to religiously chant his name, and I retorted that HHH got 0% of the crowd to religiously chant his name. So... thanks for the moot redundancy, I guess.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

#Mark said:


> I think he meant the fact that people were leaving the arena in droves after they watched the real main event (Rock/Hogan).


That may be, but just to clarify, no, I actually meant what I had typed- I was just wrong.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

SerapisLiber said:


> [Edit: Error removed- thank you to Boots]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right about the percentage doesn't change the fact that if you didn't watch ECW you have no idea who he was. That's the majority of WWF's audience. You must of missed HHH's return at MSG. One of the largest pops of all time and not to mention his Royal Rumble outdrew Austin's the year before. What's this talk about him never being over?

PWI can say what they want but they cover all wrestling organizations so they'll inflate ECW to WWF's level even though ECW doesn't have 1/5th of WWF's fanbase. I put absolutely no stock into PWI's claim.

Hell you can see it nowadays with Punk. Yeah he's got his fan base that religiously cheers for him and that makes it seems like he's the most over person but when pushed nothing moves. That's with years on WWE tv under his belt too. If they would have pushed RVD business would have flopped because you can't pretend someone is universally over when 50% of the crowd has no idea who he is.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Put it this way. Rob Van Dam was an ECW draw not a WWE draw


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

SerapisLiber said:


> Wow. Did more than Austin's *THIRD* Rumble win. Yet the WM HHH main-evented that same year fell significantly below the previous 4 years. Meanwhile, in WM HHH's role is known ahead of time and thus a more secure factor when deciding a ticket purchase/PPV order, while a wildcard bout like the Rumble with 29 other possibilities not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LilOlMe said:


> FWIW, I remember in Steiner's shoot interview, he mentioned that RVD was the most over guy in the WWE, when Steiner was there.
> 
> I'll check out what else he had to say about that in a minute.


Can't sit through the whole interview right now, but here's some of what he said:



> *Interviewer:* Did you like working with Rob Van Dam?
> 
> *Steiner*: He's very talented. He was another guy that they shit on up there. You know, he's very talented, but for whatever reason, they didn't think he took the business seriously. For whatever reason. But that was their mindset. Like I said, they can bury anybody for whatever reason, and that was their reason for not pushing Rob Van Dam. Because he did a lot of amazing stuff, and he was _over_ too. And if they would have given him something, he could have been even moreso. But when I tell you guys that there are so many ways that you can bury somebody...there's different ways, man. There are some evil motherfuckers in this business.




Also, I just found this from Rob Van Dam:


> The UK's Power Slam magazine recently interviewed Rob Van Dam. Here is what RVD had to say regarding his relationship -- or non-relationship -- with Triple H:
> 
> Is it true you had problems with Triple H when you worked for WWE?
> 
> ...



_ETA_:


Alo0oy said:


> In 2007, Orton needed Triple H to fight two matches earlier on the same night to gain the WWE title, & sure enough, Triple H was the one to end that reign eventually.


I've always been curious about this. Why was it necessary to have two matches in one night, having Triple H win that first match and the title in the first place (thus enabling yet another title reign to be under his belt)? I'm really curious about the explanation, because that seemed so random and bizarre to me.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

LilOlMe said:


> Can't sit through the whole interview right now, but here's some of what he said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HHH burying RVD, Kane, Booker makes more sense than you guys are willing to admit. He could put Cena, Batista over those guys couldn't. Rather than give the company to every AE mid carder they put HHH on top and transitioned the company to the actual future. Made for some boring tv at the time but it eventually paid off.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

The first part is from a link posted earlier:


> From ex-WWE writer Seth Mates:
> 
> 
> The MSG Raw also called for a No. 1 contenders match, which would see Triple H beat the Undertaker to claim a future title shot, just moments before Brock was to jump to SmackDown only.
> ...



From Van Dam (credit to poster Vic Capri for originally finding this):


> *Rob Van Dam, 2008 Pro Wrestling Insider Interview
> 
> On his WWE Title win:* "WWE never planned on pushing me, they had no choice because the fans demanded it. I was told, when we were talking about bringing ECW back as a third brand, and when Paul (Heyman) was talking about putting the World Championship Title on RVD to kickstart ECW, I was told that one of the boys, that's married to one of the boss' daughters, actually said that "RVD just doesn't have that connection with the crowd". Now, is that a genuine comment, or is that a back-stabbing, throat-slicing comment to try and keep yourself from feeling threatened by somebody else?"


Damn, Van Dam straight up _went there_.



Also, from Brock Lesnar:


> *Brock Lesnar, 2008 PowerSlam Magazine*
> 
> 
> *You had a few matches with Triple H on the road, but you never had a feud on TV.*
> ...



Which reminds me, lol at that poster who said HHH paid Brock "$5 million to job to him." I asked earlier, but still am curious. Has there ever been a good reason given for why HHH had to get a win on Brock, when Brock came back?


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

LilOlMe said:


> I've always been curious about this. Why was it necessary to have two matches in one night, having Triple H win that first match and the title in the first place (thus enabling yet another title reign to be under his belt)? I'm really curious about the explanation, because that seemed so random and bizarre to me.


It's not that difficult to understand, Triple H didn't want to put over Orton clean, he had to be "tired" from two prior matches.

Triple H marks will call it "good storytelling", I call it Triple H refusing to put over Orton, & that has been the case for years.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

LongHessa said:


> HHH was never the top guy for any amount of time: fact!
> 
> HHH hasn't had 5 matches with gimmicks or interference that were over 4 stars: fact!
> 
> He has received the biggest pushes of any wrestler ever and has cut people down for years bit still isnt up there with Austin, rock, hogan, hart, taker, and Shawn: fact!


HHH is the most pushed heel in WWF/E history that's for sure. I'd say he's a mediocre to good non gimmick singles worker who thinks he's way better than he really is(hence all the needlessly long matches). 

I'm struggling to think of a less interesting "top" guy in wrestling history than HHH. He was the third most over person(behind Vince and Steph) in his own heel stable at his peak. I can't think of many guys who could've had a worse series of ppv matches with HBK than HHH did. I also can't think of any "top" guy who would have bad Wrestlemania matches with Jericho and Orton.

Also Punk and Cena's matches with Lesnar blows HHH's matches out of the water.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

LilOlMe said:


> The first part is from a link posted earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I imagine a lot of long term suggestions end in the trash can. How much weight can you put into this when Lesnar and RVD were feuding right before Lesnar won the belt? First they'd have to see how the brand split would go before any of that came into play. In the end they chose Angle because they were WWE's top 2 athletes. Probably why they chose Rock over Austin as well. They were really stressing his athletic accomplishments to try and differentiate him from Goldberg.

No doubt HHH is self serving. He wanted the long term projects because he still gets his.


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> Well HHH is the GOAT politician. Deal with it he sleazed his way to the top. There's no denying he has drawn over his career.


Dude anyone who was constantly put into main events would be a draw, that is not an accomplishment. 



GillbergReturns said:


> HHH burying RVD, Kane, Booker makes more sense than you guys are willing to admit. He could put Cena, Batista over those guys couldn't. Rather than give the company to every AE mid carder they put HHH on top and transitioned the company to the actual future. Made for some boring tv at the time but it eventually paid off.


Terrible logic. WWE is run by political idiots who rather make less money pushing "there guys" then do better business pushing guys the fans are actually behind. RVD was over as shit and WWE didnt push him. Cena was never over as the top face yet he still got a monster push.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Stone Hot said:


> Put it this way. Rob Van Dam was an ECW draw not a WWE draw


Put it this way RVD was one of the 5 most over guys in the WWE a few months into his debut in an era with much bigger star than today. He was a out popping Jericho as a heel.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

The Great Gatsby said:


> Dude anyone who was constantly put into main events would be a draw, that is not an accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible logic. WWE is run by political idiots who rather make less money pushing "there guys" then do better business pushing guys the fans are actually behind. RVD was over as shit and WWE didnt push him. Cena was never over as the top face yet he still got a monster push.


They paid Rock an ungodly amount of money to work a two year program with Cena in which the end result would be Cena proving he's on Rock's level. They had Rock give Cena his stamp of approval, and the fans still didn't buy it. They've put more work into getting Cena to be loved than any other project in WWE history, and he still can't get 60% cheers.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

The Great Gatsby said:


> Dude anyone who was constantly put into main events would be a draw, that is not an accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible logic. WWE is run by political idiots who rather make less money pushing "there guys" then do better business pushing guys the fans are actually behind. RVD was over as shit and WWE didnt push him. Cena was never over as the top face yet he still got a monster push.


Yeah he only had the 3rd biggest year of all time in merchandise sales but he's not over. Get it thru your head. He's over with the crowd WWE wants him to be over with.

There's no proof in what you said there. There's a reason why ECW isn't around or your local gym is a local gym.


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> They paid Rock an ungodly amount of money to work a two year program with Cena in which the end result would be Cena proving he's on Rock's level. They had Rock give Cena his stamp of approval, and the fans still didn't buy it. They've put more work into getting Cena to be loved than any other project in WWE history, and he still can't get 60% cheers.


WWE obsession with tryna make Cena as big as Hogan, Austin, and Rock proves how out of touch they are. Nobody besides Cena marks would consider him anywhere near that level. 



GillbergReturns said:


> Yeah he only had the 3rd biggest year of all time in merchandise sales but he's not over. Get it thru your head. He's over with the crowd WWE wants him to be over with.


3rd, where are you getting that bullshit number from? Im guessing you mean after Austin and Hogan, well in Hogans era they didnt even have that many shows so I Cena sold far more merchandise than him along with Rock. 



GillbergReturns said:


> There's no proof in what you said there. There's a reason why ECW isn't around or your local gym is a local gym.


ECW failed because it couldnt get a tv deal.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

The Great Gatsby said:


> WWE obsession with tryna make Cena as big as Hogan, Austin, and Rock proves how out of touch they are. Nobody besides Cena marks would consider him anywhere near that level.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More than DX or any other act besides Austin and Hogan. Hell the fact that he can get a national chain to sell his crap tells you everything you need to know. Nobody would ever consider anyone at Hogan or Austin's level especially today when WWE has competition from non wrestling entities like MMA.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

So now that we've seen that Van Dam has gone on record several times, essentially handing HHH's ass to him...is there any debate at all anymore, that HHH's "promo" served no other purpose than to air personal grievances with Van Dam, et al?

Also, it's amusing to me how people call people "idiots" when they understand that plenty of times, people really are just shooting in these supposed kayfabe situations. People were convinced that Jericho planned all of this out ahead of time with the WWE, and were so righteous in their mockery of people who said that this was real.

We have people like Bret and Shawn basically admitting that the two were just shooting on each other for most of the time they were feuding ("we worked ourselves into a shoot"), as if it weren't obvious by the fact that Shawn was using words like "Markman" far before the WWE acknowledged terms like that. What purpose would that serve in advancing the feud, since most of the audience wouldn't have even known that term at the time? Obviously it was personal annoyance coming through, and that's all there was to it (ditto with Bret's "****" comments...and saying that HHH "barebacked his way into the main event scene" :lmao).

Then we also had the Dolph radio situation, where he bashed Orton. People again were calling people idiots, and saying that it was totally kayfabe. Now look. Dolph's supposedly jobbing due to those type of comments.


The fact that HHH may be using promos in order to get his gratuitous personal shots in, for no other reason than to just get those personal shots in, is not an earthshaking revelation. I really can't believe it's been attempted to be twisted into some kind of positive thing.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> HHH is the most pushed heel in WWF/E history that's for sure. I'd say he's a mediocre to good non gimmick singles worker who thinks he's way better than he really is(hence all the needlessly long matches).
> 
> I'm struggling to think of a less interesting "top" guy in wrestling history than HHH. He was the third most over person(behind Vince and Steph) in his own heel stable at his peak. *I can't think of many guys who could've had a worse series of ppv matches with HBK than HHH did. I also can't think of any "top" guy who would have bad Wrestlemania matches with Jericho and Orton.
> 
> Also Punk and Cena's matches with Lesnar blows HHH's matches out of the water.*


I actually never thought of it that way, it's pretty bizarre how many bad matches he's had with HBK, Jericho, Lesnar, & Orton, with all of them being great workers.

I will say this though, Triple H is one of the best "gimmick matches" workers of all time, which is why if you make a list of Triple H's best matches in his career, most of them would be gimmick matches.

EDIT: Not that there's anything wrong with being good in gimmick matches, look at Mick Foley, he's not a good worker, but he's one of the best "Hardcore matches" workers of all time.


----------



## YouAlreadyKnow (Aug 1, 2013)

Jericho in 2000-01 and RVD in 2001-02 were more popular than HHH ever was at any point.


----------



## Aliados (Apr 25, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> *look at Mick Foley, he's not a good worker*, but he's one of the best "Hardcore matches" workers of all time.


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> More than DX or any other act besides Austin and Hogan. Hell the fact that he can get a national chain to sell his crap tells you everything you need to know.


Cena is probably the all time highest merchandise seller only because hes been on top for so long. I bet even DX sold more merch than Hogan because during Hogans era they only had like 1 match a month. 



GillbergReturns said:


> Nobody would ever consider anyone at Hogan or Austin's level especially today when WWE has competition from non wrestling entities like MMA.


Austin wasnt even the biggest star of the Attitude Era, he got surpassed by Rock. Hogan and Rock are by far the biggest stars both inside and outside of wrestling, then Austin, and Cena is far below 



YouAlreadyKnow said:


> Jericho in 2000-01 and RVD in 2001-02 were more popular than HHH ever was at any point.


Yes. WWE could take a joke like Goldust and had they given him super Cena push he would be the biggest star in the company. WWE has always been about perception and who gets push not actual popularity


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Jericho trolling the IWC...yet again. He'll be back, just wait.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

LilOlMe said:


> The fact that HHH may be using promos in order to get his gratuitous personal shots in, for no other reason than to just get those personal shots in, is not an earthshaking revelation. I really can't believe it's been attempted to be twisted into some kind of positive thing.


It's perceived as a good thing because he's "working the smarks" and getting heat. On the one hand, that's fair enough, if Triple H's goal was to get heat, then I think it's safe to say he achieved that goal. However in doing so he's damaged company/personal relations with two or three veterans of the business (nothing yet as to what Edge thinks about this, if he cares), put down his own company's HOF and world title, and broke kayfabe in spectacular form. So at the end of the day, was it even worth it? Especially considering his heat has to somehow transfer into getting Bryan over, which I'm doubting it will do.

I really don't know. I think perhaps HHH has been listening to his buddy Kevin Nash a little bit too much. Winding up internet fans isn't the name of the game, and it's not really worth all of this just to watch everyone's reaction.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Aliados said:


>


He's not a great "technical" wrestler, that's what I meant.

I understand why it came off wrong though.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

The Great Gatsby said:


> Cena is probably the all time highest merchandise seller only because hes been on top for so long. I bet even DX sold more merch than Hogan because during Hogans era they only had like 1 match a month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Single year. In 2008 Cena's gear sold like gang busters. Only Austin and Hogan have had a better year at moving gear.

Austin is the most profitable wrestler ever. He beat Hogan in all time merchandise sales in less than a year. Think about this for a second. Rock is worth 70 million dollars. Austin's worth is 45 mil. Just shows you how much money Austin made from 97-03 that even today while Rock's making bank in Hollywood he's at least in his league.

Rock was the bigger overall star by miles, Austin was bigger wrestling star by miles. I tend to think it equaled out and I really don't care to debate if he ever surpassed Austin. In certain metrics he did in others he didn't.

Cena's worth 35 mil on a 8 year push and Taker is worth half that on a 20 plus year career. Quite frankly nobody came close to Austin. Nobody ever will again.

Tell that to Bret Hart, Michaels. Bottom line is if you don't produce they move on. WWE doesn't care if you boo him while your kids buy his stuff and outside corporations bring him in for commercials. They're still making money off him.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

GillbergReturns said:


> Single year. In 2008 Cena's gear sold like gang busters. Only Austin and Hogan have had a better year at moving gear.
> 
> Austin is the most profitable wrestler ever. He beat Hogan in all time merchandise sales in less than a year. Think about this for a second. Rock is worth 70 million dollars. Austin's worth is 45 mil. Just shows you how much money Austin made from 97-03 that even today while Rock's making bank in Hollywood he's at least in his league.
> 
> ...



What he said.


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> Single year. In 2008 Cena's gear sold like gang busters. Only Austin and Hogan have had a better year at moving gear.


Problem is there is no reliable source that covers merchandise sales. Its been said that Austin sold 13 mill worth of merch in 1998 however he faced very little competition that year seeing as Rock didnt even have any merch until Nov 98 then was a face until mid 99. Shopzone proves when both were faces in 99 Rock squashed him in sales which pretty much proves Austins 98 numbers arent much to brag about. I still doubt Hogan is even top 5 all time merch sales because again they had very few shows and no internet, I bet DX sold far more merch than Hogan.



GillbergReturns said:


> Austin is the most profitable wrestler ever.


Collectively? Hogan and Bruno probably made more overall just because they spent so much more time on top. 2000 is by far the most profitable year in wrestling history and Austin missed most the year so that alone disproves your theory. 



GillbergReturns said:


> Rock is worth 70 million dollars. Austin's worth is 45 mil.


Not even close to true. Go look up the highest paid actors this past year from 2012-2013 Rock is 5th with 46 mill, the year before he was 4th with 36 mill, that is 82 mill in just 2 years alone. 



GillbergReturns said:


> Just shows you how much money Austin made from 97-03 that even today while Rock's making bank in Hollywood he's at least in his league.


Forbes reported that Austin only made 6 million in 98 which was his peak merch year. The base salary for Austin and Rock at there peak was near 1 mill, they got a % of merch and PPVs. Ebony mag reported Rock made 15 mill in 01 but 5 mill came from his movie Scorpion King.



GillbergReturns said:


> Rock was the bigger overall star by miles, Austin was bigger wrestling star by miles.


Says who, you? By 2000 Rock was seen as a much bigger star than Austin ever was at his peak, thats why Vince stuck with Rock as the face of the company even after Austin returned.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

The Great Gatsby said:


> Problem is there is no reliable source that covers merchandise sales. Its been said that Austin sold 13 mill worth of merch in 1998 however he faced very little competition that year seeing as Rock didnt even have any merch until Nov 98 then was a face until mid 99. Shopzone proves when both were faces in 99 Rock squashed him in sales which pretty much proves Austins 98 numbers arent much to brag about. I still doubt Hogan is even top 5 all time merch sales because again they had very few shows and no internet, I bet DX sold far more merch than Hogan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First off says Vince McMahon. He's on record saying Austin made him the most money. 2000 was WWE's most successful year because of the addition of Smackdown. Also explains why Rock made more in 00 than Austin did in 98. None of that happens without Austin and the AE. In regards to 00 ratings were slightly better for the year, attendance and ppv buys were slightly worse than 99.

You're comparing Rock's peak to a period when Austin was slowing down. In regards to selling merchandise the initial hot period is when gear sells like crazy. Austin's year was 98 and as you said 13 mil in sales. There's no evidence Rock ever got to that level.

You might be right on net worth. Celebrity net worth doesn't seem very reliable but that's where I got the numbers. As far as him sticking with Rock well we know Vince is always looking to expand and he had his hand in Rock's early movie career as well. It's the same reason he stands behind Cena. Rock and Cena are marketable outside of the wrestling world.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

I have a great idea - lets debate Rock v Austin in a HHH thread.


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> First off says Vince McMahon. He's on record saying Austin made him the most money.


:lol Vince has no credibility, even back in 98 before his feud with Austin even got 1 ratings win he said Austin was far bigger than Hogan. 



GillbergReturns said:


> In regards to 00 ratings were slightly better for the year, attendance and ppv buys were slightly worse than 99.


Sorry but 2000 had the all time attendance record according to Meltzer. 2000 also has the highest % of PPVs in history not to mention the only PPV Austin headlined that year without Rock drew the worst which was Survivor Series against HHH. 



GillbergReturns said:


> You're comparing Rock's peak to a period when Austin was slowing down. In regards to selling merchandise the initial hot period is when gear sells like crazy. Austin's year was 98 and as you said 13 mil in sales. There's no evidence Rock ever got to that level.


Almost nobody even had merch in 98 which allowed Austin to sell so much. Austin was still at his peak in 99 but my point was that had Rock had merch in 98 I doubt he wouldve sold anywhere near 13 mill. 



GillbergReturns said:


> You might be right on net worth. Celebrity net worth doesn't seem very reliable but that's where I got the numbers. As far as him sticking with Rock well we know Vince is always looking to expand and he had his hand in Rock's early movie career as well. It's the same reason he stands behind Cena. Rock and Cena are marketable outside of the wrestling world.


Austin was booked to pass the torch to Rock at Mania x6 long before Rock starting doing movies. Fact is even if Austin never got hurt Vince was going to force him to step aside as the top guy just like he did to HBK for Austin. 



Bossdude said:


> I have a great idea - lets debate Rock v Austin in a HHH thread.


True, we probably got carried away. I was just pointing out that merchandise sales are misleading.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

The Great Gatsby said:


> :lol Vince has no credibility, even back in 98 before his feud with Austin even got 1 ratings win he said Austin was far bigger than Hogan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't want to turn this into a Rock v Austin debate so I'm tapped out here. I don't agree with you on merchandise sales but that's not the only reason why Cena is on top. All you have do is look at his long line of corporate sponsorships and everyone elses empty basket. He represents and makes the most money to the audience WWE is catering to.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

So do we still think that this storyline was the best thing for Bryan?


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

they fucked up, he should have got the title.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I know I said many times before on the subject of modern fans and their inability to handle long stories, but damn, after this mess I am kind of hopping in that boat too lately, I mean hell's bells I just have nothing to say in it's defense anymore, just nothing.


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> I really don't want to turn this into a Rock v Austin debate so I'm tapped out here. I don't agree with you on merchandise sales but that's not the only reason why Cena is on top. All you have do is look at his long line of corporate sponsorships and everyone elses empty basket. He represents and makes the most money to the audience WWE is catering to.


Good call, we can just agree to disagree. My point is that WWE hasnt even given anyone else near the push or opportunities they've given Cena


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

GillbergReturns said:


> Single year. In 2008 Cena's gear sold like gang busters. Only Austin and Hogan have had a better year at moving gear.
> 
> Austin is the most profitable wrestler ever. He beat Hogan in all time merchandise sales in less than a year. Think about this for a second. Rock is worth 70 million dollars. Austin's worth is 45 mil. Just shows you how much money Austin made from 97-03 that even today while Rock's making bank in Hollywood he's at least in his league.
> 
> ...


totaly agree man


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

The Great Gatsby said:


> Good call, we can just agree to disagree. My point is that WWE hasnt even given anyone else near the push or opportunities they've given Cena


You killed him!! lol


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

there you go, you'll have HHH & Cena as the faces of the company and Steph as a head writer.

they're worse than Dixie-Russo-Hogan for sure.


----------



## CM4 (Aug 31, 2010)

The Great Gatsby said:


> Almost nobody even had merch in 98 which allowed Austin to sell so much. Austin was still at his peak in 99 but my point was that had Rock had merch in 98 I doubt he wouldve sold anywhere near 13 mill.
> 
> True, we probably got carried away. I was just pointing out that merchandise sales are misleading.


That's a good point, '98 was dominated by Austin and DX merchandise. In 1999 and 2000 more people had merchandise and you could tell because they usually wore them on TV.


----------

